# Ex IUI'ers part 18



## Shellebell

Happy  girls


----------



## Fraggles

Oooh I haven't been on for days and am second to post after Shelley - way to go.

back to dissertation in a minute but just to say I am wishing this thread so much luck to everyone and am thinking Pompey will very soon be adding some junior members to cheer for us all. Lots of luck and thinking of you.

xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks Shellebell  where's professor waffle by the way, is she ok?

Hey Fraggles! How are you my lovely? Missing you too 

xxx


----------



## daisy22

Hello lovely ladies!!!!!


Arnie.................


Huge congratulations hun!!!!!!!! How flippin exciting! Your gonna get the best wedding present ever!!! Like you say it must be fate- all those things slotting into place like that!! Whats your dress like- can you post a picture on FF's? Is alfie gonna be a page boy?    I know lots of questions!!

Oh and those fabulous follies!!  Good luck with the trigger tonight hun!! Got everthing crossed for you 


Hi Shemonkey- oh your poor head    Hope it feels better with those nasty stiches out. Apparently bio oil is really good to put onto scars to help them to heal. 

Hi kitten, are you being scanned again tomorow hun?

Hi Susan, hope your having a lovely evening with your dh.

Hi Hippy. sorry your suffering so much with all the nasty side effects hun- hope they start to improve for you hun- I know mine did after I had been DR'ing for a while     Fab that dh is doing the north run- you must be very proud of him!



Hi Tama, flippin clinic- how thoughtless to send you a letter like that. No wonder your upset- it must feel like they dont give a damn. I'm glad that your getting a follow up though- too Bl**dy right. How are the builders getting on?

Hi Fran, how are things with you? Have you stopped feeling sick now.

Hi Fraggles, when will you be returning to the world of FF's? Flippin dissertation- we miss our pal!!!!   

Hi Pompey, hope you have lots of plans to rest and chill for the next week!!!!   

Did I miss anyone?   


AFM , baby shower went well!! Lasagne was good but I made far too much   . We're gonna be eating til xmas!!   . Been at work last 2 days! Have had a lovely day with some friends and their little girl- has gorgeous sunday lunch at a really nice pub- and have been sta in the garden drinking (I had dandelion and burdock- not hadi for years!!!) in the sunshine and playing with their little girl on the swings and slide!


----------



## Arnie

Hi, last Buserilin done and now just waiting til 9.30 for trigger, got horrible feeling going to forget it, i've been so forgetful on this cycle   
Daisy, in fact I definitely had something I was going to ask you and I really cant remember what it was    Hmmmm, maybe it was about the baby shower? but I dont think so.  Hey ho, am sure it'll come back to me! Glad it went well and there's worse things you could have left over than lasagne!   
Kitten, good luck with your scan tomorrow, am sure you'll be having that nervous pre-trigger moment too soon!
Shemonkey, hope your poor head stops hurting soon    have you put in for your lap and dye yet? Are you seriously thinking you might not have another go at IVF? What does OH think? I could understand why you might think best to move on.  Its something I've been thinking about a lot during this cycle   
Susan, I think the best money saving idea would be to marry someone else! BF just doesnt know what doing things on the cheap means   
Ok, am really hungry so off to make dinner now.
Hi Fraggles, lovely to hear from you.  BF put his dissertation in 2 weeks ago and yesterday emailed his supervisor to ask if he could take it back and re-submit cos he's realised he made quite a few silly mistakes, doh! 
Might be back later.
xxxxxx


----------



## daisy22

Oh- I'm intrigued now Arnie


----------



## Arnie

hmmmm, me too!


----------



## HippyChicky

Bookmarking !!!


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie hope trigger went okay


----------



## Fraggles

Hi
Thanks for your nice words, miss you too. Got an extension so hand in on 7th Oct now instead of this friday due to my horrible news - the funeral is wednesday and I am dreading it.

Then on 8 Oct fly for aquascan in Athens so back in providing full time friendship and support from the 10th.

Shellebell - is there any chance you can modify your first post please and add EDD in if those who are expecting message you please so I can keep track. My mind is mush at the moment.

Interestingly since my dad died I have turned into a bimbo - not good when writing a dissertation. I had a dental appointment and had forgotten when it was, when I phoned to enquire they said half an hour ago, I turned up to another appointment two days early - yes two days and got on the wrong train twice yesterday! Trust me I am not normally ditzy and it isn't my time of the month.

Love to your all and miss you.

Please can someone pm me with any BFP's and new born news please as if I don't have time to come on FF I can at least get an update in my email.

Big hugs and thanks.

F x


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Fraggles, take care of yourself and your mum xx


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks Hippy xx


----------



## Guest

Massive hugs for you Fraggles   Don't know how you're managing to do anything at the moment      

Hey Daisy! Yes have some bio oil, I bought some ages ago when i stupidly thought I might get pregnant   Hope you like lasagne!!

Hope trigger went ok in the end Arnie, very excited to hear how many eggs you get   I'm sure in a few months I'll be wanting to have another go just felt so bad after the last go and feel I've been having treatment for a year and need a break... also don't feel ready to give up yet though   

Head really hurting, thought I was ready to go painkiller free today but had to cave about an hour ago   

xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Shemonkey - Sending you     for your head, hope it stops hurting now x

Arnie - Hope the trigger went well and Tuesday will be here before you know it    

Kitten - Hope you are o.k hon 

Pompey - Time is flying and can't wait to hear about your girls 

Fraggles - You are an amazing lady at what you are acheiving under such a difficult time, we look forward to having you back in Oct 

Hippy - Sending you a hug  and hope this dr lark stops making you feel so groggy

Daisy - Glad you had a nice day today hon and that the baby shower went well 

Susan - Hope you've had a nice evening with dh 

Tama - How are you doing hon 

Well work over now til Friday! Yay! 3 more shifts to go!


----------



## Huggies

OH HOW I HAVE MISSED YOU GUYS!!!!!            

I just wanted to do a quick post to say I am finally back in Boston (long story) and have spent the weekend trying to get our new apartment in order.  Will post properly tomorrow.

I know I have a heck of a lot to catch up on - but here goes on what I have managed to follow:

ARNIE -      HUGE CONGRATULATIONS      so delighted for you and can't wait to hear all your planning news for the big day. Hope trigger shot went well and you enjoy your drug free day tomorrow.

SHEMONKEY - Ouch to your sore, sore head and to OH's cousin    , so sad.  Hope you are doing okay and would love a summary of where you are at just now in terms of treatment.

POMPEYD - OMG, thank goodness I am back to follow you over the next week.......how are you feeling about it all, I mean, after all this time, you have a week to go - I think I am more excited/nervous for you!!!  Hope you are keeping well and enjoy your last week    

KITTEN - Wow lady, your cycle is going in fast.  Hope all is going well just now and can't wait to hear how you are getting on.    

TAMA - How are you my lovely??     Thanks for checking up on me - all is well now, just glad to be back in boston.  Will catch up properly with you tomorrow xxxx

DAISY - Lasagne and baby shower queen   glad it all went well - I hope they will be doing the same for you when your time comes??  How are you feeling?  xxxx

FRAGGLES - I am super sorry again to hear what you have been through.  I am wishing you all the best for Wednesday and you and your mum will be in my thoughts     

BEE - 3 more shifts!!! Is that all you have until you finish up  Nice!!! Hope you are keeping well xxxx

HIPPY - I need to catch up with where you are on your treatment - hope all is well xxx

DM - How is wayne rooney??  Hope you and DH are doing well xxxx

Susan - I think you are due to start your cycle soon?  Or maybe already have - will find out tomorrow, but hope you are keeping well xxxxx

Right, I really hope I haven't missed anyone, but as I say, back at work tomorrow and once I get my job in order again, I will be here for proper catch ups from then on.

MISSED YOU ALL
xxxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Do I have to go to work today, it's a dark, wet and windy morning 

Shemonkey, unfortunately hubby never thought to set up a donation page for online donations.

Welcome back Huggies x

Well today's lovely side effect is dizziness


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

I feel sick with nurves    trying to dicide if I would take embys to blast given the choise what do you think HELP   

How are ya'll anyway   

No scan arnie they didnt need to just said ec wednes day so I did last cetrotide this morning they will ring me between 3-6 to tell me time of trigger


----------



## Arnie

Thought I posted earlier but obviously not    Huggies, great to have you back, glad you're settling into your new apartment. Hows FIL?
Hippy, sorry to hear you're feeling sick today, hoping your side effecs will lesson this week, I think mine were worst the first week of downregging.
Hi Kitten, eeeeeeek! Not long til we get those eggies out!!!!! Regarding blasts I think that if there is any choice of embie/s to go back blasts are a good thing to go for.  As (I think) the majority of embies arrest between 4 cell and 12 cell then not sure how an embryologist could say a lovely looking 6 celler is not going to arrest at 8 cells.  If theres no choice to be made then I would be fine with a 3 day transfer. We're just going to see what we get and hope for the best.


----------



## Tama

Morning all

Just logged on for a checky catch up - work is still mad!

Arnie hope trigger went okay hun    Sending you tones of positive vibes for tomorrow       DH and I cut costs for our wedding too it meant we had a three week honeymoon in the USA    xx

Kitten hope you are feeling okay and good luck for doing the trigger    I think it really depends on how you feel about going to blast. I did and would do it again if we have the chance. Good luck    xx

Huggies lovely to have to you back with us hun    Will catch up with you soon xx

Fraggles lovely to 'see' you    Will be thinking of you on Wednesday lots of      xx

Tobee bet you can't wait to finish work now! Do you have anything planned for when you finish? xx

Pompey can't believe it is nearly time    How are you feeling? xx

Daisy so pleased all went well with the baby shower. Glad you had a nice weekend. What do you have planned for this week, anything nice? Builders are getting on okay and the roof is going on this week which is fab. They did hack a piece off one of my little bushes at the front so they could get to the skip    So did have them over that this morning! Hope you are okay    xx

Fran hope things are okay with you hun. xx

Hippy so sorry you are not feeling great    Hope once you start stimming you will feel better xx

Susan how are things with you? Did you have a nice weekend? xx

Dona hope you had a good weekend xx

AFM not much to report. Week with dh was lovely and we gave the house a massive clean so it's like a new pin    I was even out with the ear buds doing the little buttons on the cooker again    Just feeling really left behind with life at the moment. The tears seem to have stopped and I have the fake smile painted on but inside I just feel so lost. All I can see is months of waiting ahead of me once again. Sorry I'm not really feeling down just so very sad. Wish we had the cash to just pay for a tx after the tests but with all the building work there isn't anything left in the pot this year. Anyway hope everyone is well    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

yes thats what I think Arnie, I feel so sick with nurves   

Thanks Tama


----------



## daisy22

Morning girlies!!!!

Hi Arnie, how did the trigger go?   

Hi huggies- we have missed you too!!    Really glad to have you back!    I think they are planning one for me after xmas!!   

Hi Kitten, r.e. the blasts- I think you need to wait and see how many embryo's you have. If you have enough embies then going to blast will mean you can put the best one or two back. I got my Bfp from a blast so am a definate advocate of it. But its not the be all and end all- lots and lots of ladies get BFP's from 2 or 3 day transfers- look at pompey! It all depends on whether you have enough embies hun. Let us know what time your trigger is.

Hi fraggles, I'm not surprised you feel all over the place- its a horrid thing you and your mum are going through    We miss you too hun. If there's anything we can do to help- please let us know.

Hi shemonkey, your poor old head   

Hi hippy, did you go to work? dizziness is horrible   

Hi Toobee, yay!! 3 more shifts!!- I have 33 more shifts to go!- think maybe its a bit early for me to start counting yet!!   

Hi Pompey, how are you?

hi Tama, I wish I had loads of money so I could share it with you and you wouldn't have to wait   - its pants. Naughty builders too   . Would you like to come and clean my house with a cotton bud?- pleeeeease!!!   




Hi DM, how are you lovely?


AFM, I supposed to meet a friend for lunch today but she's poorly so am staying at home!    I am very excited as am going away with the girls to centre parks at the weekend- have a lovely spa day booked for the friday and a mum to be decleor treatment- cant wait!!! Oh and guess what we're having for tea tonight?   .


----------



## Tama

Hiya Daisy. Your weekend away sounds lovely    I know you would share it with me - thanks    I just feel so helpless and useless    Of course I can come clean the house I'm sure I have some cotton buds left     I love lasagne one of my fav dinners    x


----------



## Guest

Big cuddles coming your way Tama         

HUGGIES!!!!!!!!!!! So happy you're back!! How is your FIL?   Hope work isn't too hectic for you and you can get back on soon! No news re treatment, having a break at the mo until after Christmas and then we'll have a think about what we want to do, possibly a cycle at either UCH or the Lister in London   Felt my body needed some time off and also needed a break for my own sanity   Really enjoying doing stuff that I've denied myself for the past year (like dangerous activities!!) and trying to focus on what I have got rather than what I haven't   

Kitten, good luck for Weds     No advice on blasts I'm afraid as I never got there anyway but as far as I can lots of women get pregnant fron 2/3 day transfers and going to blast isn't a guarantee of a BFP so personally I don't think it really matters   Hope you get lots of lovely eggs     

Arnie, good luck for tomorrow!!     What time do you go in? Will be thinking of you    Not booked lap & dye yet, had to wait a month from FU and then call   

Bee, not long to ML I think? Very exciting!   

Hippy, sorry you feel dizzy today    

Susan, how are you? Any symptoms?   

Hi Fraggles, Fran, Dona, Pompey   

xxx


----------



## Arnie

Arghhhhhhhh! Just lost a post ... full of wise words and comfort for Tama    cant face typing again.  Surfice to say involved falling off Segways like Shemonkey and plenty of time for babies to ruin your life and relationship and get in the way of cleaning cookers with cotton buds!


----------



## Tama

Thanks Shemonkey & Arnie    I know I'm a sad old cow at the moment - sorry    I just wish I didn't feel such a freak for being the only person in my circle of friends with no children. We don't even get asked to get togethers anymore    I wish I could just find a nice place to sleep for 6 months or better still sleep until a BFP arrives and then get woken up with the good news     xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Tama   

Thanks peeps for your views re blast


----------



## Guest

tAMA, i TOO aarrggghh [email protected]@dy cats again, sorry!!! Anyway, I too have felt like a freak, odd one out, weirdo, like everyone thinks of me as the barren one, but in reality I _know_ that none of my true friends actually think any of those things and I'm sure it's the same for you  You are a lovely lovely woman for who you are and your heart is breaking for something you want so badly but you are *not* a freak    I know it's hard but try and get out there and have some fun if you can in the next 6 months (is it nearer 5 now already?), it doesn't mean you don't want it just as much it just means that you're doing things that make you happy and hopefully smile again, big hugs      xxxxx


----------



## PompeyD

Spent the morning at the hospital after my normally very active twin 2 wasn't wanting to move this morning    Took having the heart monitors on to make her move, very relieved. Although both monitors were tracking twin 1 for half an hour before they noticed and they finally found twin 2. Shattered now so going to try and sleep for a bit, will be back later to do personals.    to you all xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Sleep pompey


----------



## Guest

Phew really glad they're both ok pompey   have a good sleep    xxx


----------



## Arnie

Get some rest Pompey    Does the worrying never end?!!!! Really glad twin 2 woke up finally, maybe it was the cold weather she thought she'd hibernate?!!!
Tama, dont apologise for how you're feeling. But dont you go calling yourself a freak cos you are no way a wierdo! and if you are for simply not being able to get pregnant then so am I, and Shemonkey, and a whole host of other very lovely women on here (well actually I am a bit of a freak and dont get me started on Shemonkey!) Take a trawl through our ** pages and you'll see a bunch of very normal women and thats the same for you. In fact going on some of my friends its only when they have kids that they start acting strange!     If your friends really arent asking you to get-togethers anymore then I doubt very much it is to do with you but more to do with them, perhaps they think you'll be bored if its a child-centric occasion?


----------



## Tama

Pompey so pleased they are both okay    Hope you enjoy your sleep - I could do with one    xx

Thanks Shemonkey you're a star    I think I needed someone to just tell me to bl**dy well get on with it. I seem to be stuck in pitty party land    I know my friends don't see me as a freak but do think they don't know what to say to me and now my friend is pg again (not had this confirmed by her but think she is) just feel that she is avoiding me as she doesn't know what to say to me. I think what I could really do with is a holiday but as we have just spent the last of our savings on the extention think that is out the window    Hope the head is feeling better    Those segways are a nightmare. I went on one in Vancouver when I lived out there and really didn't like it    xx

Thanks Arnie. I guess maybe I just feel like a freak rather than others seeing me as one. I have so much anger at the moment half of which is going towards doctors for not caring and doing tests and the other half is directed back at myself. I just need to give myself a good hard kick up the    I think    How are you feeling about tomorrow? Sending you tones of      xx

You okay Kitten? xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Tama    having lots of twinges today


----------



## Tama

That's a good sign hun means there are lots of eggies just waiting to come out    xx


----------



## Guest

Arnie!! Yes have a look at ** Tama, might give you a chuckle or two   

Twinges are good Kitten   

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

hope so just waiting for call now


----------



## Tama

What's on ** then Shemonkey? I could do with a giggle    x


----------



## Guest

Oh nothing in particular Tama, there are some funny photos though   xxx


----------



## Tama

Mmmm will have to try and log on again. My computer just logged me out of **    xx


----------



## Guest

/links


----------



## Tama

OMG I love it    I want one


----------



## Kitten 80

They are taking there time in ringing me I am so anxious


----------



## Guest

Can you give them a call Kitten?


----------



## Kitten 80

lines are shut now


----------



## Guest

Were they calling with a time for your trigger? Is there an emergency number you can call?


----------



## Kitten 80

I think there is at home if they havent rang by 6 then I will ring its not fear that they leave it to last min I am frightend what do I do if I can't get hold of anyone


----------



## Guest

I know honey, try not to worry just yet though   as you say if they haven't called by 6 give the emergency number a ring, I'd say this is pretty urgent.... you need to know what to do    xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

They should ring you in the morning this is silly


----------



## Guest

Could they have maybe rung your home phone and left a message?


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't have one


----------



## Guest

Oh


----------



## PompeyD

Kitten hope they call you soon or you can get through on their emergency number    your clinic do seem to make things extra stressful by making you wait so long for a trigger time when they knew last week they were going to do EC on Wednesday    Re going to blast I'd just wait and see how it goes and what the embryologist advises, I was disappointed not to go to blast at the time but it doesn't mean it wont work   

Shemonkey I want a Harvey to mow the lawn    Does your OH like your picture of him in your signature?   

Tama are you waiting until you've had your follow up to see your GP about immune testing? I'm sure your friends aren't avoiding you, could you arrange to see them where there is just you and DH and one other couple? Easier to not have a whole evening of baby chat that way   

Arnie lots of luck for tomorrow, looking forward to hearing how many egg boxes you've filled        I've had words with twin 2 and told her she can hibernate as much as she likes once she's born!

Fraggles don't be so hard on yourself, my thoughts will be with you on Wednesday   

Huggies lovely to have you back    How's your new appartment?

Daisy enjoy the lasagne   

Hello to Bee, Hippy, Susan, Fran & Dona hope you are all well   

Twins back to their normal level of activity since I woke up so feeling much better now     Seeing my midwife tomorrow and then it's only a few more days until they'll be making their grand entrance


----------



## Kitten 80

Sorry for my anxiousness I am in for 8 am wednesday


----------



## PompeyD

That's great Kitten    Have a relaxing evening


----------



## Guest

I'm sure OH will love his pic Pompey!! Glad babies are back to full activity   So excited about the arrival of our first ex iuier babies   would your DH be able to text me when they come, after all the important people obviously, would love to know how they are! xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Shemonkey thanks for trying to help me remain calm


----------



## Guest

Hurrah Kitten    Glad they _finally_ decided to let you know  xxx


----------



## Guest

No problem Kitten, can't believe how late they left it, stressing out our Kitten... grrrr  xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten -Yay Good luck for Wednesday Kitten what a rubbish thing tho making you weight all day for that call 

Tama - If I was your friend I would be around yours all the time eating your lovely meals   Maybe arranging a pre-christmas booze fest /or meal out with a couple of your closest friends will help, I'm sure if they knew how much you need them right now they would be there for you in a shot.

Shemonkey - Loved that youtube clip v good! 

Pompey - Glad you feel better after your rest hon and still can't believe your just a few days away from meeting your girls, is your dh ready to be ruled by a house full of women 

Huggies - Great to have you back and glad you are in your new appartment getting settled 

Arnie - I'm coming up to your neck of the woods tomorrow (Derby) to see an old friend - if my sat nav behaves  . Hope tomorrow goes well for you and you get some lovely eggies. Best of luck sweetie 

Daisy - 33 shifts - is that about 7 weeks time? Not long! It'll fly by, how many weeks will you be when you finish?

Well saw one of my bezzy mates today and she has given me a car load of clothes and sheets,car seat and toys and bitn pieces for Evie so feel really lucky to have such a good friend like her, feel quite emotional looking at it all. Well getting peckish now so gonna go and get some nosh! mmmm what to have? fancy spagetti on toast


----------



## Arnie

Kitten, only just logged back on and so relieved they called you.  It is really bad they left it too late    I know my clinic has to wait to find out how many they have before they give you a slot but your could have told you was going to be so late before they let you know    Good luck with the trigger tonight.
Pompey, it really is mad that the twins will be turning up ... this time next week maybe?!!!!! Will be texting you from Wales ... are they here yet? What about now?!!!    
Shemonkey, very funny u-tube ... if Alfie did one he'd be eating the shoes not polishing them!   
Tobee, how lovely of your friend to give you all that stuff   Give me a wave at junction 25!


----------



## Kitten 80

Tell me about it lol i have half an hour then trigger


----------



## Huggies

Yeah Kitten!!! - good luck hun and sorry they kept you waiting for that length of time, so ridiculous   .  Wednesday          

Bee - that was lovely of your friend - must make it seem more real now!!   

PompeyD - So sorry about the panic yesterday, but glad all is well today - I am still in shock that your babies will be here in a few days - I think it would be a great idea to text Shemonkey so she can relay the news to us all!!!  xxxx  New apartment is good thanks - lots of work to be done, but hope to get it looking lovely by end of the year!

Shemonkey - so glad you are doing some crazy/adventurous stuff just now - sounds fab and it really sounds like you have your 'mojo' back!!!   

Arnie - How you feeling today hun!!!      Everything crossed for you tomorrow     

Tama - sorry things are so tough just now and you have another wait before next treatment    

Daisy - sounds like you are having a fab time these days - enjoy your weekend away 


As for FIL - he is an ill man, but hanging on in there - he had a rough few weeks while we were home so it was hard to see but he is very happy to be becoming a grandfather and told me that looking after my baby is what is most important just now - that just made me


----------



## Tama

Kitten have you done the trigger? Hope it went okay    Enjoy the drug free day    xx

Arnie tone of luck for tomorrow hun. Can't wait to hear how many lovely eggies you get      xx

Tobee steak, jacket pots, cesar salad and mushrooms this evening topped off with a Diane sauce    I can save you some if you fancy popping over, failing that I'm sure Daisy has some lasagine going spare     Hope you are okay xx

Shemonkey how's the head this evening, hope it's feeling better?    When do you get the stitches out? xx

Daisy how are you my lovely? Hope all is well with you and bubble    We need a catch up soon    xx

Huggies it's so lovely that you are back home and back on FF    How is FIL? Do hope he is okay. Can't wait to catch up xx

Pompey you okay hun? Did you spend all day in bed? xx

Fraggles thinking of you and sending you a HUGE    xx

Hippy how is the head this evening   Hope you don't have too many S/E today xx

Susan hows things with you hun? Hope the dr'ing is going well for you xx

Fran you okay hun? Haven't heard from you in a bit always worry when one of 'use' goes awol    xx

Dona hope all is well with you an bubs x

Well it was lovely to come home to my lovely clean house this evening - how sad am I    Dh has been home today so has kept an eye on the builders. Last week they cut a huge chunck out of one of my little bushes - maybe I told you this     but really pee'd me off as they are box wood and take ages to grow. I had them over it this morning but they all just looked at me like I was a nut job!    Can you believe that it's only 7.30 and it's dark    I don't like the winter evenings    Well until December when I can put up the Christmas lights then it's lovely    x


----------



## Tama

Sorry Huggies my post crossed with yours. So sorry FIL is very ill    But I am so pleased you were able to share your wonderful news with him face to face    Glad all is well with the new place. Bet it's nice to have a new place to get ready for the baby. I will be okay - don't have much choice. I am trying to focus on the fact that we'll be having some tests done and in a odd way I want them to find something. I can either get it sorted out or once and for all put this to an end. It would break my heart and I am not sure i would get over it but I would know. I think the not knowing is the killer. Anyway so lovely to have you back    xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Still feeling icky, I get the feeling I feel worse because I started on day 3 of my cycle this time, the ladies at work said I have true menopausal symptoms


----------



## Tama

Sorry you are feeling blah Hippy    I didn't feel great either but once I started stimming it did get better. Hope these s/e don't last for you xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Thanks Tama xx How are you ?


----------



## HippyChicky

Tama, just read your last post, and you're right, it the not knowing why it's not working that is the worst thing to cope with, even our consultant said how difficult it must be. If you had something wrong at least you would know what to fix to help make it work.


----------



## daisy22

Evening lovelies!

Hi kitten, good luck with the trigger!!    Cant believe your clinic left it this late though!!

Hi Arnie, sending you lots of good luck vibes for tomorow    Really hope it goes well and you get loads of eggies from those massive ovaries!!! 

Hi Toobee, 7 weeks- I wish!! No I'm not finishing til the 1st week of january!! I only do 10 shifts a month (but they are 12.5 hours) so thats why there are so few! What a lovely friend to give you all those things for Evie.

Hi shemonkey, is your head feeling better tonight? Oh I want Harvey!!   

Hi Pompey, glad the girls are OK. Please do get dh to text shemonkey- then she can tell us all too!!! 

Hey Tama, I entered the loose women competition at lunchtime to £15K for you!!- and shemonkey!! Hope your bush recovers quickly    (sorry childish sense of humour!!)

Hi huggies, I'm sorry your FIL is so ill. I'm sure your news has made him very happy though.

Hi hippy, sorry your feeling so icky hun   




dh has just come home in the foulest mood!! Someone pass me a crash helmet!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Trigger shot went ok ladys


----------



## HippyChicky

bet you are glad that one is done Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

Yep but you always worry that you did something wrong lol


----------



## HippyChicky

I know what you mean Kitten, but you've done all you can now xx


----------



## Fran74

Hey Guys,
Not AWOL, just done in by the time I finish work so can't generally make off the sofa and onto the computer. Really must get myself a laptop then I could do both. Is it wrong to go to bed at 8.30? I know the answer is yes but I just can't keep my eyes open.

Just wanted to say a huge GOOD LUCK to Arnie for EC tomorrow and Kitten on Wednesday. Sending you both lots of juicy follie vibes and looking forward to hearing how many you got. Come on, we need another BFP on here. Go girls.

Hi everyone else and night night. Oh, Huggies, good to have you back.


----------



## HippyChicky

Arnie, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck xx


----------



## Guest

Arnie........










xxx


----------



## Huggies

Kitten - well done hun!!! Enjoy your drug-free day tomorrow. xx

Arnie -


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks guys i can feel the twinges already lol come on follies i no you can do it.


----------



## Tama

Thanks for being there for me today ladies    Night night xx


----------



## Susan01

Evening ladies,

Arnie and Kitten - best of luck for ec.... I'll look forward to reading about your bumper crops of eggs.

Tama - can't say anything, but     . You certainly aren't a freak.

Pompey - eek, not long now!

Hippy - sorry you're feeling the symptoms. 

I'm not sure really - what with going back to school can't tell what's the drugs and what's my normal stress-prone self   I definitely have the sneezes badly this time, tendency to hot cheeks (the ones on my face of course....), feeling a bit scatty too, but that could just be normal. 

Anyway, a bit of a rant. I had an email from my manager yesterday which really knocked me for a bit. Last IVF our head of service had said to me to take all the time off I needed, and don't worry about it (I think she's been here herself, and, over 40 had a surprise pregnancy and is now on maternity leave...). But email from my manager was very formal and said it was a new year, and my verbal agreement was no longer valid, and official policy was for 5 days paid leave, and to arrange appointments in my own time where possible. I don't want to seem ungrateful, and 5 days leave is still great, but I'd so appreciated someone just saying - it's hard, we understand. And I know finances are now under scrutiny all round... but I'm such a private sort of person I hate having to talk to people at work about it anyway, and I've not had any choice in timings, have a 3 hour round trip for each appointment, and find it hard having to 'perform' when I'm feeling all emotional. And I'm not sure whether to say any of that to her, or whether it's better just to let it pass.


----------



## Arnie

Thanks everyone for all your good luck messages, hope my ovaries dont disappoint tomorrow!   
Well done Kitten on getting the trigger out the way, hope DH is being a bit more supportive this week? xxx
Susan, sorry your manager seems to lack people skills    think i'd leave it.  She's outlined policy and now you know.  I'm like you and wouldnt want to get into unnecessary discussions about it.  If you need more time off, guess thats when you'll have to talk about it again at work. xx
Night night all. xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Oh Susan, that is so unfair, fair enough we can make our scans for 8am but it's 10am before you or me could even make it back to work. If your head of service wasn't on maternity leave I would have had a word with her about it, sounds like your manager is a bit .........can't think of a appropriate word to describe her,.....................but to me sounds like she has no children of her own. *hugs* sweetheart xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Arnie - GOOD LUCK ! I will shout your name as I hit junction 25 

Susan - Oh hon sorry to hear your manager started quoting policy at you at this stage  You will just have to go off sick hon if they can't make adjustments for you, this tx lark is so hard as you can't predict when its going to start or when the appointments will be its very much go with the flow of how your body responds and to add a 3 hour round trip in there as well you will def need the time off. Is there any point explaining the process to her? Sending you a big big hug 

Kitten - Drug Free day today WOOP WOOP!

Hippy - Sounds like you are going through it with all the s/e so sending you a big big hug to! 

 to everyone but gotta go and make myself look like a human ready for my trip to Derby


----------



## Tama

GOOD LUCK Arnie sending you tones of positive vibes                  xx

Susan not sure what to say about your manager......   I think if you feel she would be a little more human about things then it maybe worth asking to speak to her. Maybe explain that you do your best to make appointments early but that you have a 3 hour round trip. Also maybe worth telling her about some of the drugs etc and how they can make you feel. However, if you don't think she will listen or care then I would just go back to her via email saying that you very much for explaining the new rules and that you will do your best to work to those new rules. It is so hard when people don't even try to understand how hard this is     xx

Kitten enjoy your drug free day hun    xx

Tobee hope you have a nice day xx

Hello to everyone else will be back later have a nasty migraine so am in bed in the dark at the moment - feeling sorry for myself


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Susan I had the same trouble so I went to a solisitor and she said they cant do that if they paid you last time they have to pay this time somthing about changing work rights    so I told manager this and now they are nice as pie well apart from when he throws his dolly out but then says sorry.


----------



## Tama

Morning Kitten you okay hun? x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Tama

I went off on one and forgot to post any thing    I am ok bit painfull if I move alot but ok


----------



## Tama

Not long now hun and you will have had ec and will have some lovely eggie      xx


----------



## Kitten 80

mature ones


----------



## Tama

Yes they will be      xx


----------



## Guest

Morning everyone   

Susan, very tricky one re work, problem was it was a verbal agreement... I would probably have a quiet word and explain the situation with regards travel time etc and see if you can come to some kind of compromise, hope you can sort something out     

Hope the rest of you are ok today? Not long till jury service Tama... I had to defer mine again because of head so doing it in January instead now   

Stitches come out on Thursday woo hoo!!

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Shemonkey hope your face is ok


----------



## Tama

Glad the stitches will soon be out hun    I have to say I am looking forward to jury service    Just hope I don't get sent home like some people do or I'll have to go to work   

Hope everyones okay. Still hanging out waiting for news from Arnie    xx


----------



## Guest

Arnie's ok, bit wobbly.. will let her tell you how many she got xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thousands    come on arnie my love , the time is dragging for me .

I probably wont post till later in evening tomorrow I was well sleepy last time


----------



## Dona-Marie

Congrats on ur engagment arnie hope u got lots of eggies 

Kitten Good Luck Too

Shemonkey hope u r ok and ur face is too 

AFM had a lovely weekend dad was down for all of it so got spoilt again nothing much to report from here in very wet derby been and got a new car pick it up on Friday no more sharing MIL car YEAH apart from the wrestler still giving me some pain


----------



## Kitten 80

HI dm


----------



## Dona-Marie

hi mate how u feeling about ec


----------



## Kitten 80

I am ok , not gonna lie I am petrefide about the thing that go's in hand but the rest is ok then just the waiting game.


----------



## Dona-Marie

which is the hardest thing if u like me u hate waiting everything will be fine


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you I think it should be my turn ah


----------



## Guest

It will be your turn Kitten.. and Arnies too   

Hi Dona, glad you had a good weekend   Did you get lots of lovely things for your birthday?

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I keep dreaming

I wrote this it may not make sence but I like it

I have seen you in my dreams 
I have felt you being born
I watched you being born
Ive seen you in my dream

I have seen you in my dreams 
I have held you in my arms 
I have smelt your scent
Ive seen you in my dream

I have seen you in my dreams 
I have herd you gurgle 
I have herd you cry
I felt you kick
ve seen you in my dream

Please may we meet again in this realm


----------



## Dona-Marie

kitten very nice

Had a great weekend got a new phone and money which i spent on myself not bubs went for an indian and met up with friends and family for a drink


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you


----------



## Arnie

Just a quickie.
EC went well, got 22    eggs, 15+ from the left and rest from the lazy right! In quite a lot of pain at moment and bit worried about hyperstimulation but keeping fluids going.  Worse thing (sorry Kitten) was the hand thing, they really bruised me and still a bit swollen.  Just had call from CARE and 20 are mature so really pleased about that.  Thanks for all your good wishes, cant stay on long cos BF here and pulling faces    If I dont get back on today, good luck tomorrow Kitten, am sure you'll get loads of eggies too      xxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

well done arnie


----------



## HippyChicky

well done Arnie, fingers crossed that things are happening in the petri dishes as we speak


----------



## Dona-Marie

well done Arnie


----------



## Guest

Woo hoo, keep drinking that water honey









Good luck to those 20 lovely eggs!!                    

xxx


----------



## Guest

Off out in a bit so Kitten.....










Hope you get lots of lovely eggs   

xxx


----------



## Huggies

Arnie - Wowsers!!!!!    Congrats on your 20 eggs      but sorry you are now feeling so sore, keep drinking and I hope you feel better tomorrow after some rest and good luck for the phone call      When will ET be??

Kitten - gorgeous poem    wishing you all the best for tomorrow    

Shemonkey - your poor head - no ** photos of that??    Hope you get on okay getting those stitches out!!!


----------



## Guest

There's lots of pics on ** Huggies   Have a look in my London to Paris album   How are you, have you settled into your apartment now?   xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you peeps


----------



## HippyChicky

Kitten, good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## Huggies

Ohhh going off now for a sympathetic look at your poor head!! I am doing better now - apartment coming on slowly but we are getting there - reckon there will be another trip to ikea at the weekend.  Microwave ordered and my boss is donating our washer/dryer since she just replaced hers at the weekend which is another box ticked!!


----------



## Susan01

Wow Arnie!   That's fantastic. Hope you feel better really soon though. How many did you get last time??

Kitten - good luck - hope you get a good crop too.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Arnie - What a bumper crop of eggies!  Well done hon and rest up drink loads of water and good luck for your phone call tomorrow, your bound to get to blast with so many eggs 

Huggies sounds like your getting sorted, will you be posting any pics once the apartment is finished? Not that I'm nosey or anything  

Kitten - GOOD LUCK for tomorrow! We will all be thinking of you        

Well I had a lovely time catching up with my friend in Derby, apart from that all quiet this end, food and films or csi with dh tonight


----------



## Arnie

Tobee, glad you had a nice time in Derby with your friend.  Have a nice relaxing evening. 
Kitten, really excited for you tomorrow, how many follies did you have at your last scan?
Hi Susan, BF and I keep looking at each other  and going '20 eggs!!!', cant believe it, obviously dont know how many will fertilize but fingers crossed will have a few embies tomorrow      Last time we got 17 eggs, 13 mature and 10 fertilized but by day 3 they'd gone a bit pants so although might hae a few tomorrow still no confident that will have good embies.
Huggies, glad the apartment is getting there, and a free washer/dryer's gotta be good!
Shemonkey, have a lovely evening out tonight
Hippy, hope you're not still feeling ill    
Pompey, how have you been today? hope you're relaxing and getting lots of rest while you still can.
Tama, hope this week at work is being a bit better.    
Fran, guess you've thrown yourself right back into work now.  Hope you;'re not overdoing it    
Dona, glad you had a nice weekend and a new car winging its way to you, hurrah!!!
Daisy, how are you today?
Fraggles, thinking of you tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you peeps 

arnie i had 15 follies 7where small but probably grown a bit now


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie that's great, fingers crossed for news of lots of lovely embies in the morning  Hope your ovaries aren't too sore from all that hard work   

Kitten good luck for EC tomorrow    hope the hand bit doesn't hurt too bad   

Fraggles hope all goes okay tomorrow   

Hello to everyone else, will do personals tomorrow as tired now   

Had last midwife appointment today, all okay apart from my low blood pressure. She did say hospital is very busy at the moment so I'm prepared to be told I've been put back when I call on Monday morning.


----------



## Huggies

Bee - enjoy your relaxing evening!!! 

Arnie - rest up girl and pray for good news tomorrow and next day....and next day....     

PompeyD - Ohhhh....hope you are not put back and they are able to take you in.  Can they do anything at this stage for your low blood pressure?  I am getting so excited for you. xx

Kitten - Best of luck kiddo - you will do fab     

Fraggles - you are in my thoughts


----------



## Tama

Arnie well done hun. Sending you tones of positive vibes       xx

Good Luck Kitten can't wait to hear how you get on     xx

Fraggles will be thinking of you tomorrow     xx

Pompey hope things don't get put back next week    xx

Shemonkey hope you are okay hun and the head is better xx

Huggies glad things are coming together with the new place xx

Daisy hope you are okay xx

Tobee/Dona/Fran/Hippy hope you lovely ladies are all okay. Back off to bed still feeling rough and my head is splitting    Feeling sorry for myself - nothing new I hear you all cry    Night night x


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Tama, hope you feel better soon x

Pompey, I hope they don't change your induction date.


----------



## Fraggles

Thanks all. How timely to see all your messages - just looked over to where dad used to sit and thought he was alive just a little over 2 weeks ago.


Sorry not many personals yet they will return.


xx


----------



## Guest

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Fraggles     xxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Thinking of you Fraggles x


----------



## Tama

Thinking of you today Fraggles    xx

Hippy how are you hun? Hope you are feeling okay. Meant to ask about your tree, does it still have a house guest? xx

Good Luck today Kitten will be thinking of you and praying for some lovely eggies    xx

Arnie sending your bunch a shed load of 'jiggy and dividing' vibes. When do you have to call? Hope they don't make you wait until after 2pm like at my clinic!     xx

Shemonkey how is the head today? I saw the ** photos of the 'headband' they gave you    Do you still have that on or just a little one of the cut area? Anyway hope you are okay xx

Daisy how are you hun? Fed up of eatting lasagin for breakfast, lunch and dinner yet?    Hope things are okay with you and bubbles xx

Huggies so nice to have you back    You'll have to post some pics on ** of the new place so we can all have a nose    xx

Pompey you okay hun? Do you have your bag ready? I still can't believe the girls will be with you next week! It's exciting that we'll have our first ex-IUIer babies    in a few days. Are you going to text someone so they can let us all know what's happening? You know we can't wait for news like that    xx

Susan how are things with you? Hope this tx is going okay for you xx

Dona hope you are okay hun x

Tobee how are you hun? Can't remember if you said you had a few days off at the moment, if so hope you are having a nice time xx

Fran hope you are okay hun and not feeling so tired this week. xx

AFM still in bed in the dark    Head feels like something is trying to get out of it! Ah welll gives me time to plan Christmas    and try to plan what our next move will be xx


----------



## Susan01

Fraggles -   

Tama - hope that nasty headache goes away.

Arnie - hope you aren't feeling too sore today, and   for some quality embryo's for you - there have to be some out of all those lovely eggs.

Kitten - good luck!!!

Pompey - hope they don't make you wait!

Hippy - still feeling menopausal? I've just got constant sneezes.

Hi to everyone else, and thanks for supportive words. I'm not feeling badly done-to really, just hate all this, and hate having to be in the position of justifying time off. Think I'll email her and just outline what it all involves - at least it will make me feel better...

Really wild and windy couple of days here, which makes me think autumn has arrived.


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Thinking of you and your mum today Fraggles    
Kitten, not sure what time you were going in but hope EC went well and you've got some lovely eggies ready to get it on with DH's swimmers
Tama, sorry to hear you're still feeling rough    
Susan, agree email what it involves if you think it'll make you feel better.
So dropped Alfie off at the vets this morning to get his dingle dangles removed.  Felt really bad as I left him there wagging his tail and all happy cos he was getting fuss from the vet   , sat in the car outside and had to stop myself rushing back in to give him more cuddles and kisses    So clinic called and not good news.  Out of the impressive 20 only 8 fertilized normally, another two tried to fertilize but nothing from the rest.  Embryologist didnt know why fertilization so poor, said nothing obviously wrong with the eggs or the sperm but perhaps something wierd dna-wise.  Bit confused really as we had such good fertilization last time (10 out of 13).  Cant believe after being so happy last night we have ended up with less embies than last time.  I know 8 is still a good number but cant help but worry that quality will be an issue again. Anyway, clinic will ring again tomorrow to let us know how they are getting on. Talk to you all later. xxxxx


----------



## Fran74

Arnie, 8 is still a fantastic number. Just hope that all of those 8 keep dividing and doing their thing normally. Fingers crossed for you.   

Fraggles   

Kitten good luck today. 

Tama, hope you feel better soon. 

Hey ho everyone else. I have to dash as I'm off to London for a Science course. Thrilling, but we get a free lunch so mustn't grumble- and it's a day out of school which is always a bonus. See ya'll soon.


----------



## Dona-Marie

Arnie 8 is good i only got 3     

Afternoon all


----------



## Kitten 80

Still dopey but i got 8 eggs peeps


----------



## Guest

Woo hoo, great news Kitten   rest up and take it easy    xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Great News Kitten


----------



## Arnie

Thats great Kitten, lets hope 8 is the magic number!!!!! xxx


----------



## Guest

Any news on Alfie Arnie?   xxx


----------



## Arnie

Not yet, vet said they would ring but think if havent heard by 3 will ring them


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie sorry your fertilisation rates weren't as good as before   It doesn't mean that the ones that have fertilised wont be better quality though        Hope Alfie gets on okay at the vets   

Kitten lovely number of eggs    Take it easy this afternoon and hope you get good news in the morning       

Tama how is your head now? Hope you're feeling better   Bags have been packed for ages, bet I've forgotten something important though    Have Shemonkey & Arnie on my list of people for DH to text so you shouldn't have to wait to long to find out   

Susan hope emailing your manager helps   Feels like autumn has arrived here too, love autumn   

Fran hope the course has a nice lunch   

Fraggles thinking of you   

Huggies they didn't say they could do anything about BP, it's always on the low side of normal so hopefully just a blip and better than it being high. How are things with you?   

Bee hope you're okay, did you have fun sorting through all the stuff your friend gave you?   

Daisy how are things in lasagne land?   

Hippy hope the side effects aren't too bad, how much longer until your baseline scan?   

Dona glad you had a nice birthday


----------



## Susan01

Arnie - lots of      for your 8. No reason why they shouldn't keep growing.

Kitten - excellent news!


----------



## Huggies

Arnie - Hope Alfie gets on okay, I know you will be giving him plenty of kisses and cuddles when you pick him up.  Also sorry fertilisation not as good - but 8 is fab, that is what I got - so hang on in there and lets hope they are the magic ones      

Kitten - Well done girl - 8 is great and I hope you rest up today and get a nice phone call tomorrow     

Tama - Hope your head feels better soon and you can think of something nice to take your mind off things.  I will certainly post some photies when we get the place looking nice!!    

Fraggles - Hope everything went as well as it could do today - thinking of you and your mum     

Susan - sorry about your boss - I definitely think putting it in an email would help.  You might need to educate them a bit on what is involved and maybe that will help your case.    

Fran - enjoy your excursion - hope you are well xxx

DM - Afternoon, hope all is well with you!!

PompeyD - What are you doing with your last few days?  Everything organised.  Will you have support/help apart from DH once the babies are home?

Hippy - How are you feeling?  

Shemonkey - Are you still working hard these days? xxx

AFM - tired today - upstairs neighbour talking loudly until midnight and then the pipes started screeching at 5am - I lay there wishing I was back in my TOP floor MODERN apartment     I hope things improve as I am just not feeling very settled just now.


----------



## Tama

Kitten wonderful news hun    Well done   Rest up and let dh do all the work   xx


Arnie I know it must be hard not to have as many as you thought would firtilize but there is no reason why the fab 8 you have won't grow and grow. I'm sending you some more dividing vibes    xx


Huggies sorry you didn't get the best night sleep and I hope that you start to feel more settled soon   xx


Pompey I'm sure you have everything you need in the bag and if not dh can pop home for it   Arnie has my number so she can text me   xx


Fran hope you enjoy the course in London   Free food too sounds like a great day out   xx


Fraggles hope you are okay hun    xx


Susan hope you can sort things out with your manager   xx


Hippy how are you feeling today hun? Hope the headaches are not too bad   xx


Daisy how are things with you hun? Are you at work or days off at the moment? Can't remember   Hope all is well xx


Shemonkey you okay hun? How is the head? Are you back at work or taking things easy until the stiches are out? xx


Dona hope all is well with you xx


Tobee hope you have mamaged to sort out all the lovely things your friend gave you   By the time I have a baby there will be a room full of stuff from friends and family as I am the only one left without a baby   xx


Builder have just left so it's nice and quiet again thanks God! Should have the sparky turn up soon and then I can go back to my bed with the laptop. x


----------



## Tama

Arnie forgot to ask about Alfie, naughty Tama   Hope he is back home and getting lots of kisses and cuddles on the sofa. xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Arnie - Hope Alfie is o.k and he is at home having lots of fuss from you  Congrats on your 8 embies  , will you have 1 or 2 embies put back? Hope this evening goes quickly for you and you get good news in the morning 

Kitten - I think 8 must be the magic number! Well done chick and hope you are feeling o.k, rest up and let dh look after you  

Tama - Your poor head! Do you normally suffer from migraines? Hope it eases off for the weekend, take lots of care   Here's a picture of George Clooney to help you feel better 

Huggies - Sometimes it can take a little while for a new house to feel like a home and you have had such a stressful time of it there is no wonder you are feeling a bit poo, also in a new house you are so aware of every sound, sending you a big hug    

Pompey - Did I thank you for that list??  I can't remember sorry I may be loosing the plot but thankyou and gonna start getting my bag packed next week - just in case. Really hope you don't have to be postponed on monday, keeping fingers crossed that everything goes as planned and can't wait to hear all about your girls 

Fraggles - Thinking of you today 

Shemonkey - How are you doing today? 

Fran - Enjoy the course, hope they havn't cut costs and given you a proper budget lunch like we get on training days 

Hippy and Susan - How are you both today? How are the side effects? 

Hiya Daisy - How are you hon?

Well not much to report this end dh had his car mot'd today and it passed YAY! So we are celebrating with a chinese and films tonight   Gonna see my lil Evie tomorrow, 32 week scan is at 9am so hoping everything looks good then spending the day with my mum and sister so really looking forward to that.


----------



## Tama

Tobee hope the scan goes well tomorrow. Will be lvoely to see Evie again   Thanks for the piccy of George   Love him   I have to say I do feel a little better this afternoon. Enjoy tomorrow xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Arnie, 8 is great xx I only got 3 eggs & embryos in total

Kitten, 8 eggs is great as well xx

Tama, our tree resident has left so have started slowly chopping the tree down branch by branch

Susan, I'm sneezy as well, I have felt a bit brighter today, wonder how long that will last


----------



## HippyChicky

Pompey, baseline scan is on the 28th


----------



## Tama

Hippy glad the little man has moved on from the tree and you are now able to cut it down. Hope the good feelings last hun   Not long and you'll be stimming which should make you feel better xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks peeps i am really tired dh is running around after me cooking and cleaning making me rest. He even cried when he see how frightened i was of the canalar when they put it in my arm instead of hand.


----------



## Tama

Kitten glad you are resting and that dh is looking after you. When do you have to call tomorrow? x


----------



## Kitten 80

They will call between 9 and 12


----------



## Tama

Good Luck hun


----------



## Guest

Hope you get some great news in the morning Kitten, I've got everything crossed for you          xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Arnie and Kitten - Hope you both get some good news today about your embies                will be back on later to see how your doing


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps feeling a bit of pain  today but very anxious about the phone call kept dreaming about it 7 out of 8 thats what kept coming up may be its mothers instinct


----------



## Arnie

Hey Kitten, hope you're right and you get 7 lovely embies!       
I'm convinced its going to be a poor showing from mine    still might mean will be different result      
So poor old Alfie is lying on the bed looking very sorry for himself.  Feel so bad for him, think he's slumped into a depression   , I stupidly left his painkillers at the vets last night as he was dragging me out the door when I collected him.  They open at 9am so off to get them now.
Talk later xxxx
Oh and Shemonkey good luck with stitches removal today


----------



## Susan01

Kitten and Arnie     - I'm feeling really nervous for both of you!!

Arnie - big hugs to Alfie, I hope the pain killers perk him up a bit.

Shemonkey - hope the nurse/dr goes gently with you today.

AFM - we've got our first 2nd house viewing tonight, so feeling very, very nervous. It would be so brilliant to sell the house (it's been nearly 18 months since we put it up for sale). What with not being able to move house and not being able to have a baby we've felt so, well, constipated!! I'm just quietly hoping that maybe, after all this helpless waiting, just maybe everything will suddenly go and all happen at once... (But don't let on to fate that I've been daring to think that).

Hope everyone else is ok today.

Tama - have you got rid of that nasty headache yet?

Tobee - hope you have a great experience with your scan.


----------



## PompeyD

Was hoping they'd be some embie news, hope you get your phone calls with good news soon     

Arnie is Alfie any better now he's got his painkillers?   

Susan good luck for the house viewing, great to get a 2nd viewing don't let them leave until they agree to buy the place   

Bee good luck for your scan, hope Evie is growing well   

Tama how is your head this morning?   

Shemonkey hope the removal of the stitches went okay?   

Huggies hope you had a quieter night last night? I haven't got any family down here although they will do day visits. DH is going to be my main support and I'm sure friends will help as much as they can. 

  to everyone else. Meeting up with a FF this afternoon then got another friend coming round this evening, got a bit more energy at the moment so hoping it lasts.


----------



## Arnie

Ok so clinic have rung and we now have 3x2 cell, 3x4cell, 3x5 cell and 1x6cell; 4 grade 2, 2 grade 2-3 and 2 grade 3.  They think the 6 cell will probably stop as its dividing too fast.  Roll on tomorrow to see if quality falls apart again   , have potential transfer time of 1pm tomorrow.  Kitten, are you still waiting on news?xx


----------



## Guest

Sounds like you've got some good 'uns there Arnie   xxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi Pompey,glad you're feeling all lively (ish!).  Hope you have a good day with your friends.  Alfie has literally just perked up although this does mean he's now taking an interest in whats left of his gin gang goolies and pulled the bandage off (eughh! looks like a couple of crusty pickled walnuts   )
Hi Shemonkey, do you still have 3 eyebrows?


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie great that all your embies are still dividing and some good grade ones too     Are you looking to have ET tomorrow rather than go to blast? Glad Alfie is feeling better, bet he wishes he'd left the bandage on


----------



## Arnie

I have possible transfer time of 1pm tomorrow which I'm guessing they're going to push for.  Its quite a tricky one cos not sure if I trust clinic to actually know which are the best ones if all 8 are still dividing tomorrow but just not good enough to go for blasts    I just keep thinking that they put the 6 celler back last time (which may have got to blast but we dont know) and a 4 celler (on day 3) definitely did get to blast but got chucked away.  Guess just have to wait and see.  There might not be any choice to make. Hey ho, will not fixate on cells and quality at this point! xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

just managed to walk over to comput I got fed up using my phone   

I got yhe call 7 out of 8 were good enough to inject and 4 fertalised , they are putting them back in at 11:20 saturday    and freezing my other 2 , can you belive it I am so happy and I can not belive they are puttin 2 back in I will have my luke an laya skywalker   

so how you all been.


----------



## Arnie

woohoo, thats brilliant Kitten!!!! So pleased for you


----------



## Kitten 80

I cried Arnie I am so happy then I phoned DH Aand he cried   , come on luke and laya skywalker


----------



## Guest

Great news Kitten, and frosties too!!   xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I no can you belive Ive got frosties    must have done somthing right this time ah


----------



## PompeyD

Great news Kitten     glad your eggs were better this time    

Arnie hopefully you'll have a couple of clear leading embies to put back tomorrow    

Wonder which of you is going to take over the twin pregnancy on the thread?


----------



## Tama

Arnie so happy they are going strong today    They seem great to me so keep the faith hun            Glad Alfie is feeling better. I have not taken Hugo to have off his plums and think he is a little old now at 4    xx

Kitten great news hunny      xx

Shemonkey hope the stiches come out okay xx

Pompey hope you have a nice day. Headache gone but the neck is still very painful xx

Tobee how are you hun? Have you found lots of nice things in all the stuff your friend gave you? xx

Hippy how are you feeling today? xx

Susan hope work is okay hun    Headache has gone thank God! My neck is still very painful but is like that  most of the time! xx

Hello to everyone else. Will be back later once I've had my lunch    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I think we both will pompey


----------



## Huggies

Arnie, your numbers are sounding good love, really hope they hang on in there for tomorrow       (ps.s - they will!!!)     Hope Alfie comes round soon to support you when you need him....awwhhhh 

Kitten, you go girl - brilliant news on your embies and that you get 2 frosties as well - well done!!!      

Shemonkey - did you get stitches out?  Hope you are okay and it wasn't too painful    

Tama - How is the building work going?  Hope your neck gets better now that your head has - I think you should treat yourself to a fully body massage and try and undo some of those knots    

PompeyD - glad you have some energy and enjoy seeing your friends today!!! xxx

Susan - best of luck with the viewing - hope this is the one for you and you can start moving on  xxxxx

Fraggles - How are you??  Still thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Huggies. Did you sleep better last night? The neck is an on-going thing from a car accident I had    I have been seeing someone and have tried tracksion which really helped. Am going to have it done tomorrow so that should help. I think I am going to treat myself to something but will maybe have the immune testing done     How is FIL? Hope he is okay    xx

How is everyone today? xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - Super news on your embies and frosties too YAY! Well done honey   

Arnie - You have a good few embies there and I'm sure by tomorrow there will be a couple that look super good, not long and you will be pupo  Give Alfie a gentle hug from me bless him and hoping he'll be back to his old self in no time 

Tama - Glad your headache has gone but hope your neck eases off a bit after the traction. I have looked through the bags of stuff I've been given and there is some lovely stuff, the clothes are gorgeous so will be spending mat leave washing and ironing them i think. 

Huggies - HI  How did you sleep last night hope your neighbours were a bit quieter 

Pompey - Glad you have some energy back and making the most of your time off seeing friends, hope you had a nice time 

Susan - Really hope it all happens in one go  (fate didn't hear that tho)

Well Evie is absolutely fine growing well and I got a really good picture of her face today it was v emotional and def shed a tear today. Went shopping with my mum and sis and bought some lovely bits n pieces for her nursery so all in all a good day. v tired now so just gonna blob out.


----------



## Tama

Tobee so pleased all went well today    Must have been lovely to see Evie    I keep going into my room we have just finished doing and thinking about how is should be my nursery. I really hope I get to use it as one, one day    It's so lovely to have lots of lovely bits ready for Evie. Hope you have a nice evening xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Arnie and Kitten, great news about your embies


----------



## HippyChicky

Tobe, glad the scan went well xx

Susan, hope the viewing goes well xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi ladys i can not wait to have my babys back


----------



## Huggies

Awwwhh Kitten - very soon you will have them back!!!      

Bee - fab news on your scan and so glad you got to see Evie again, that must have been lovely.  Is that your last scan before due date?  Glad you had a nice day.

Tama - you treat yourself to whatever you need to feel better     FIL is doing not bad, he has good days/bad days and can be quite up and down but still fighting on.  

And yes, I finally got some sleep - was in bed at 9pm last night and slept through (apart from my 2 bathroom breaks) so glad of that, but actually feel groggier today for it.


----------



## daisy22

Hi girls,

Sorry i have beenawol- have had no chance to get on with work!! But have been thinking about you all esp Arnie and kitten!!

Hi Arnie, I think they sound like a good crop of embies hun!!    Sending you lots of luck if you go for transfer tomorow.   . Will they let you put 2 back? Poor old Alfie, bet he perks up soon though- dogs usually recover quickly!!!   


Hi Kitten, Yay!!    Thats fab news hun!! Luke and Leah will soon be back where they belong (good names 2!!) And frosties!!     Well done hun!!

Hi Tama, sorry you have been feeling so poorly hun   . Do you think your acupuncture lady might be able to do something to help your neck- mine did for me but it wasn't as severe as yours- but it did help! Glad the builders have gone and left you in peace.   

Hi Toobee, oh what a lovely day you have had!! How exciting to get a lovely picture of Evie's face. We have a 4D scan booked for Nov- really excitied about that. 

Hi Pompey, sounds like a lovely day - its always nice to catch up with FF's!! Although its frustrating at least they have prepared you that things might get delayed next week- fingers crossed  they dont.

Hi Huggies, those pipes sound like a right pain- is there anything you can do about them hun? How are things with you? Are you having a 20 week scan?

Hi Hippy, are you feeling a bit better today?   

Hi susan, hope you manage to sort something out with work. Fingers crossed  you get a lovely offer on your house!

Hi shemonkey, Are the stiches out now? Is it a bit less sore?

Hi Fraggles, my thoughts and prayers are still with you hun   . I cant imagine how difficult the last week or so has been for you and your mum   

Hi Fran, how are you and the bump doing?


AFM, got home from my night shift at 1pm today!!!    We had a major incident so had to stay behind and do all the flippin paperwork.  Am thinking of applying for a job in tesco- cant do much harm putting carrots on the wrong shelf!!

On a happier note- centre parks tomorow!! Yay!!    Have my spa day and my mum to be tx!! Cant wait!!! Gonna be relaxed and pampered!!!


----------



## Huggies

Hi Daisy - have my 18 week scan next Tuesday!!!!    How did that happen?  Glad you have a nice relaxing weekend planned!! xxxx


----------



## Tama

Daisy hope you have a lovely weekend hun   Will be amazing to see Bubble in 4d   bet you can't wait xx

Huggies hope the scan goes well but you are looking forward to seeing bubs. Glad FIL is okay   xx

Shemonkey how is the head hunny? xx

Arnie good luck for tomorrow hun    xx

Kitten hope you are okay. You will soon have your embies back   So cool they are letting you have two back   I want two next time or I am going to have a huge girly strop   xx

Pompey hope you have a lovely weekend with dh, it will be the last weekend you have with just the two of you.....soon you will be a family of four   xx

Hippy how are you feeling today? xx

Tobee hope you had a nice afternoon xx

Susan how are things with you? xx

Fraggles thinking of you hun   xx

Fran how are you hunny? xx

Dona hope all is well xx


----------



## Kitten 80

They are putting 2 back because its my second go, its always been the same for me i wait and wait then 2 come along weather its busses or babys lol


----------



## Guest

Thanks for message Huggies... feeling a bit better, scar making me feel a bit of a freak which isn't helping   xxx


----------



## Tama

My clinic suck I've had two goes and only give one back   .....  

I think you are right Kitten it is like buses   xx

Shemonkey you are not a freak   I'm sure the scar will heal very soon, get some bio oil on it   xx

Arnie wishing you tones of luck for tomorrow. What time are you going in? xx

Can I just say I feel happy this evening.....maybe it's the glass of wine I had, maybe the fact that we will be paying off out credit cards tomorrow leaving us with some spare cash each month (immune testing here I come   ) or maybe the shi*y dark cloud has lifted. Anyway what ever the reason I am happy to feel happy    You know what?......we are all fantastic people and will have out babies. In a few years time we'll all meet up and will need a rather large hall to fit us, dh's and children in.   xx


----------



## Tama

Okay so maybe I've had two glasses of wine and a pain killer


----------



## Guest

Thanks Tama, wish I could believe I'll have a baby to bring to the meet up   I'm old and infertile with a freaky face   Glad you're feeling happier honey    xxx


----------



## Tama

Hun you are not old or infertile   And I have seen your face on ** it is not freaky   Think I maybe happy due to the wine


----------



## Susan01

Tama - lovely to hear you sounding cheerful - and I hope it lasts beyond the effects of the wine.

Shemonkey - Does mature, sub-fertile with an interesting face sound any better  

I'm afraid I'm all up in the air this evening. House viewer still seemed to like the place, although she was being very 'head over heart' today. She said she might want to come back to look round again with a builder-friend. ARRGH - I so hate being in limbo!!!!! So hope we can sell soon....


----------



## Arnie

Hey Shemonkey, i'm old infertile with a scar between my eyebrows too (tripped over my fishing net when I was 5 and cracked head open   ) so you're in good company ... hmmmmm, perhaps not meant to describe yourself as good company?!!!! 
Kitten, wont be long until you get your embies put back and yes you might be our second set of twins ..... I myself am hoping for triplets! If they make me have transfer tomorrow gonna see if I can bully them into putting 3 back .... I mean I'm going to be 40 in 4 days so surely that should be allowed?!!!
Huggies, glad you had a better nights sleep.  I cant believe you've got your 18 week scan next week either..
Tama, nice to hear you sounding a bit chirpier my lovely    probably is something to do with the wine but whatever the reason its still good!!! 
Daisy, not sure I could manage shift work.  Have a great and relaxing time in centerparcs, you deserve it! 
Tobee, good to hear Evie is doing well and you got a great photo, are you uploading it on **?
Hippy and Susan, hows the side effects? Oh Susan, hopefully builder friend will give your place the thumbs up!!!!
Hi Fraggles and Dona xxxx


----------



## daisy22

Tama, thats great hun- well done you!!!   

Shemonkey- no more self derision!!!    We will not have untrue things said about our friend shemonkey on this thread thank you very much!!!! You are very pretty- I've seen the pictures- so you cant deny it!!! And the scar will heal up!! You are not old!!! Not by a long way! And you are not infertile- I'll let you have fertility challenged! Now consider yourself told!!!!

Susan, do you think they are just playing games so they can put in a lower offer? moving house is a right pain isn't it. I wish they could make the system simpler.

Huggies, I know exactly what you mean- people keep saying -oh it'll be nearly xmas- and i think yikes xmas is very scary!!!


----------



## daisy22

Didn't mean to sound such a bully shemonkey   !! sorry for being a bossy pants!! Sending you big hugs!!


----------



## Tama

Daisy I 2nd that - Shemonkey you are lovely, not old and there is every reason to think you'll have yor baby    xx

Daisy hope you have a good weekend xx

Shemonkey what plans do you have for the weekend? xx

Arnie if you go in tomorrow I would push for three why not   xx

Hiya Susan sorry the lady is taking her time with the house   Hope she makes her mind up soon   xx

Hope everyone is okay. xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks everyone, you didn't sound bossy at all Daisy   

We're marshalling another BHF event this weekend Tama, an all night bike ride, should be a laugh   I'll try not to bash myself about too much this time though   

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

I have dosed me up on pain killers boy I am in pain specially when I need the loo and probably dose myself up tomorrow b4 et   

Shemonkey don't be silly hon your not old and infertile    thats silly talk   

Arnie were would you put triplets    1 in each butt cheek and 1 in belly , I was trying to think wher I am going to put mine


----------



## Arnie

Morning my lovelys!
Sorry to hear you're in a lot of pain today Kitten, will be worth it though when you get your babies!
Tama, how are you feeling today? Are you back at work?   
Hey Shemonkey, no dangerous sports this weekend     Have decided if we're still barren (!) by the time of the meetup we'll just nick a couple of rats on the way. Either that or my cats putting that babygro on again!   
Really hope your buyer pulls her finger out Susan, would be great if you sold your house and got a bfp at the same time
Ok, question about pessaries. I have a mixture of 200 and 400 (whatever unit progesterone comes in), not sure how I got a mixture of these (  ) but just wondered what everyone else is given? Are the 400s just one a day?
now my embryos ...... ok, am feeling suitably guilty for sl&gging off and doubting them.  Today we still have 7 and out of them we have 5 at 5-8 cell of good enough quality to go to blasto, with 3 of them looking nice.  Options were having 2 put back today (refused my begging for the best 3) and rest frozen or waiting til Sunday and if we have them having 2 blastos put back and if others still of good quality having them frozen.  So ummmed and ahhed and going for Sunday.  Am scared now.  Didnt think I would be but am.  What if they die and we have nothing, what if we have 2 lovely blastos put back and it still doesnt work? Ugh! Feeling sick now but think perhaps I'm hungry! xxxx


----------



## Susan01

Kitten - great news on your embies.

Arnie - wow, fantastic news! I'm glad they didn't listen to your slagging-off   . I guess whatever decision you make you always feel nervous about it.

AFM - still haven't quite got round to emailing my manager, so i guess I ought to today... Then off to visit my parents for a couple of nights.

Shemonkey - perhaps a matching scar on the other side might be good this weekend?


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie I had the 400mg pessaries twice a day. Great that your embies are looking good and that you can go to blast, good decision as you wont be wondering whether you had the best 2 put back    

Tama hope you're still feeling good today   

Shemonkey have a good (& safe) weekend, are you feeling any better today?   

Susan good that your potential buyer is still interested after 2nd viewing, hope that it soon turns into an offer. Have a nice time at your parents   

Kitten hope the pain settles down soon, are you resting today?   

Daisy have a lovely relaxing weekend   

Bee glad all was well with Evie yesterday   

Huggies hope you're feeling a bit more settled in your new place now. Are you going to find out the flavour next week? 

Dona, Fraggles, Fran & Hippy hope you are all okay   

Last day of maternity leave on my own today, trying to stay calm not sure whether it's working


----------



## Susan01

I don't think I'd stand a chance of staying calm pompey!!


----------



## Arnie

All will be well Pompeydoodledandy!!!! DH will be home soon (I hope) and then the two of you just have to prepare yourself to meet the twins, eeeeeeek!!!! xx


----------



## Tama

Arnie I am so pleased to hear your news. I have been trying to get on all day at work but people keep asking me to do stuff   It is scary but they will be okay....PMA PMA      xx

Kitten sorry you are in pain hun, hope you feel better soon and things go well tomorrow   xx

Shemonkey try to be safe over the weekend    and have  a good time   xx

Pompey OMG I am excited for you   3 more sleeps ...............eeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkk!   xx

Susan hope your manager is nice about the email. Hope your buyer sorts herself out and you are soon sold and in a new house awaiting your bfp   xx

Daisy hope you have a good weekend hun xx

Huggies hope you are okay hun and feeling a little more settled xx

Hippy how are you feeling today? Hope the head is okay xx

Tobee/Fran/ Fraggles/Dona hope you are all well   xx

AFM just had some physio done on my neck to try and help it a little. So had an early finish from work today which is nice. I have time to catch up on FF   I'm trying to stay positive and keep the happy face. Just really want to find out what the cons have to say about my last cycle and get some testing done to put my mind at rest (a little). November seems like a life time away at the moment! x


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Arnie - Definatley a good choice going for sunday oooh really excited for you     Can't remember about the strength of pesssary will it say what you are supposed to have on your protocol? Maybe worth ringing them in the morning or asking on sunday what to do.

Pompey - I know what you mean I feel nervous already so goodness knows how i'll be when I'm a few weeks into mat leave. Hope it all goes well for you and that your dh is supportive and helpful. Can you take your mind off things for the weekend with dvd's to help pass the time and stop some of the worrying.

Susan - Have a great time with your parents and hope the email to your manager goes well 

Kitten - Really hope the pain has eased off a bit   bless you  Good luck for tomorrow 

Shemonkey - Have a great time this weekend but don't go being a wild child eh! 

Tama - Glad your still having a good day today x  hope the physio does the trick too, I am waving a magic wand so you don't have to wait so long for your follow up  hopefully they'll ring you up with a break in their schedule so you can start sooner.

Daisy - hope you are having a fab day at centre parks, you deserve to be pampered after working so hard  You will love the 4d scan well worth it!

Huggies -  nearly 18 weeks can't believe how quickly time is flying 

Hippy - How are you today, can't be long til your stimming can it?

AFM - Been to work today and had a productive day, 2 more shifts to go woop woop! Meeting up with FF group tomorrow which should be good fun


----------



## Guest

Hello my lovelies 

Not sure if I'll have a signal this weekend as spending it in a forest so in case I don't hope you all have a great weekend!!

Loads of luck to Kitten for tomorrow and hope you feel better soon 

Lots of luck to Arnie for Sunday and hope you have a great week away and a fantastic birthday!!!
























Lots of love to you all    xxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya Tobee glad work was okay. Bet you can't wait to finish now   Hope the meet up is good fun. I'm still feeling okay today which is nice. I think because we now def have the money to have the immune tests done I feel a little better. Not sure they will see me any earlier for my follow up but guess as I will not be given my tx until Feb 2011 it doesn't matter too much. I am busy planning a weekend at the beginning of Oct, my sister's dh turned 40 but we didn't get to see them so I'm doing a little weekend for us all - keeps me busy. Soon I'll start my Christmas shopping   Hope you have a good weekend xx

Arnie forgot to say I took 400mg twice a day, one in the morning and one if the evening. Not sure if that helps or not   xx

Shemonkey hope you have a great weekend - be careful   xx


----------



## Guest

Oh and Pompey, I'll be back on Sunday but in case things happen before then... good luck 

I'll be careful Tama







!!! Keep smiling honey 

xxx


----------



## Guest

I took 400mg twice a day Arnie   xxx


----------



## Tama

Ah I love Mr Bump   Hope you have a great time hun   xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Tama, hope your neck feels better soon x

Arnie, I wouldn't know what to do if I had the choice of a 3dt or go to blast

Pompey, I'm getting so excited for you

Susan, have a lovely weekend

Tobe, i'll be stimming in 13 days time hopefully

Shemonkey, now stay out of trouble this weekend, we need no more bumps and bruises

kitten, I had discomfort peeing after ec last time but it soon passed after a few days


----------



## Tama

Hi Hippy, under two weeks and you'll be stimming yippee! My neck feels a little better today thank you, physio helped. Going to have a nice hot bath to see if that helps too. What plans do you have for the weekend? xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Tama, have you got a wheat bag you could use, that usually work when I pull my neck/shoulder muscles ? I'm of to Newcastle on Sunday to support hubby in the Great North Run, but relly i'm only going to go shopping, need more jumpers for winter


----------



## Tama

I do have a wheat bag and an electric warmer thing that dh got me which is nice. May use that later this evening when I'm sitting on the sofa   Hope your hubby has a good day for it and that you have a nice day shopping. I need some more winter clothes too may need to think about that now the nights are getting colder   Hope you have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone, 
Thanks for the info re the pessaries   
Tama, nice to hear you're still chirpy.  Cant remember what you decided about the immune testing. Where are you getting them done and what are you going for?
Hippy, good luck to your hubby on Sunday ... and with the shopping!    and stimming in 13 days, hurrah!
Shemonkey, have fun in the forest this weekend! No climbing trees or swinging through them! Thanks for my birthday wishes!  I will try and get on next week but will be from the dreaded phone so dont expect my posts to make much sense!   
Tobee, have fun with your FF group tomorrow.  Now is it 2 more shifts before maternity leave?!!!!!


----------



## Tama

Evening Arnie. What day is your Birthday? Hope you have a lovely time   I am going to wait for my follow up appointment to see what they say, then see if my GP will/can do some of the basic immune tests, if he can't then I'll go straight to ARGC in London to get them done guess I then have to wait and see what the results are. I can't have tx again until Feb 2011 so have a few months to wait again. Hope you have a nice evening   Positive dividing vibes coming your way   xx


----------



## Huggies

Arnie - fab news about your follies - that is brilliant and I have everything crossed that you get a few blasts for Sunday         I know it must be nerve racking but those embies will be fighting to do it for you    

Shemonkey -Take care in the forest and don't be climbing any trees (or falling out of them)     

Kitten - you poor thing - hope you are taking it easy and DH is looking after you  - well done on those embies     

Tama - hope you get some relief for your neck - heat pads are my saviour and I love them for any aches and pains.  Have a nice weekend xx   

PompeyD - wow, i can only imagine how you must be feeling just now.  Hoping all goes well over the weekend and you get taken on Monday    xxx

Hippy - Not long now - hope the stimming goes well for you and gets rid of some of the down-regging side effects xxxx

Bee - lovely to only have 2 more shifts to go!!  Have a great weekend - and yes.....time is flying!!!! xxxx

Susan - good luck with the email and enjoy your time with your parents xx

Daisy - have a fab, relaxing weekend.

AFM - Taking our friends who facilitated our move while we were away out for dinner tonight to say thank you.  Then we are shopping for sofas, tv and living room furniture as it is the one room that will need to be re-done due to its shape and size.  Hoping to see a movie tomorrow night and then have a nice relaxing sunday if possible.  Starting to feel more settled and I know once we get the living room done I will be a lot happier.  Not planning on finding out the babies flavour on Tuesday, but will certainly be trying to peek!!!!   

xxxxxx


----------



## PompeyD

Kitten good luck for ET tomorrow  you'll soon be PUPO


----------



## Guest

Sitting here listening to music and thinking how great it'll be when Arnie, Kitten, Hippy, Susan, Tama and Fraggles all get their BFPs   Ooh feel all emotional   xxx


----------



## Guest

Fraggles, still thinking of you sweetie... give us a little wink to let us know you're ok   xxx


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey you will be on that list too    xx

Morning ladies

Good Luck Kitten     xx

Hope everyone has a good weekend   Will try to get back on later   xx


----------



## Arnie

Emotional aka drunk?!!!!    Wish I was all 'emotional' last night, havent been properly 'emotional' for ages       Shemonkey you will be on that list 'so say we all' .... someone else really has to start watching Battlestar Galactica!
Kitten, loads and loads of luck for today, anyone know what time her transfer is? Hope you're feeling a bit better today honey?!!!!!   
Ugh! So I'm still lazing in bed, BF downstairs with one of his friends then he's off to the office for a few hours    Before he got up he gave me a list of chores to do, bleughhhh!    Someone asked when my birthday is, its Tuesday, gulp then I'll be joining Shemonkey, Dona and Fraggles in the 40s ... not a bad club to join thinking about it    
Tama, what are you up to today?
Hope everyone else is ok ... sort of imagine Pompey and her DH sat staring at each other in terror!!! xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Kitten, good luck today xx


----------



## Arnie

Hi Hippy, how long have you been injecting now?


----------



## HippyChicky

Arnie, don't start injecting yet, still sniffing


----------



## Arnie

oh course you are   .  Forgot you were downregging with the spray rather than Buserilin.  Not sure whether I would have preferred that or not.


----------



## HippyChicky

Arnie, i find the spray more convenient esp when I go to the clinic on the train. So what are you up to this weekend, hope you spent the time relaxing xx


----------



## HippyChicky

and good luck for the blastos Arnie xx


----------



## Arnie

I suppose so, beats my injecting in a layby on one occasion! Thanks Hippy    This cycle has been so up and down for me so now we're feeling more confident just keep thinking, calm down you could get a call at any time to say they've all arresting! Today just going to mooch round the house doing few chores and getting stuff ready to go away tomorrow after the transfer (  ) What are you doing?


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Arnie - Gonna be keeping everything crossed for your blasts and tomorrow       

Kitten - Good luck for today hope it goes well and rest up after 

Tama - Glad you have a weekend in oct to look forward to and it'll break up the time a bit for you and Christmas shopping is always good. Have a good weekend X

Hippy - 12 More days to go and then stimms yeah!

Shemonkey - You will be on that list xxxx

Well I suppose I better get up and dressed oooh I'm such a lazy moo!


----------



## Kitten 80

On the way to pick up my babys speak later


----------



## PompeyD

Shemonkey you will be on the BFP list     Hope you enjoyed whatever you were drinking that made you emotional   

Kitten hope you have a smooth transfer 

Arnie are your clinic due to call you with an update today? Sending good embie vibes     Your vision of me & DH looking at each other in terror was a bit off the mark, he's gone out whilst I'm sat at home trying to decide whether my waters are breaking or not    Was meant to be going with him as was looking forward to looking at winter clothes after Tama mentioned winter jumpers, maybe some online shopping after I've consulted Dr Google   

Tama are you off shopping with your sister this weekend? I love planning Christmas, favourite time of year   

Bee nothing wrong with a lazy Saturday morning   

Huggies hope you had a nice dinner with your friends and enjoy your shopping today   

Hippy is the tree losing more branches today? Hope your DH gets on okay at Great North Run tomorrow, enjoy the shopping   

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend


----------



## Guest

I was not drunk... Heehee   Pompey are your waters reaaly breaking? Hoe exciting!! Xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Pompey, you're waters breaking !!!! OMG OMG OMG, I hope it happens naturally without you needing to be induced


----------



## PompeyD

Still not sure, but thinking maybe not and it was just discharge (sorry TMI    ) Was awake most of the night with branxton hicks which were painful at times, think things are starting to get themselves ready    Going to have a nap now as not feeling great.


----------



## Arnie

What?!!!! Pompey!!!!! Have your waters really broken?  
Pah! Shemonkey, you disappoint me! I really felt like getting drunk last night .... hopefully would have been the last time for 9 months but BF went out and couldnt bring myself to sit in on my own drinking!     Clinic are due to ring later to tell me what time the transfer will be, not sure if they'll give me an update or not today, hope they do


----------



## Arnie

I think you're going to start yourself Pompey!!!!! Those twinnies are ready to come out.


----------



## HippyChicky

Pompey, discharge is good as well, a sign that the mucus plug is falling out possibly, was telling my mum about you and she said you've done so well to get to almost 38 weeks


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps

Pompey me thinks your going to meet your girls soon.

well my feet are up i have top grade 8 cell twins on board i am now pupo whoo hoo


----------



## Guest

Woo hoo Kitten     Congrats on being PUPO my lovely, rest up and take it easy!!     xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Kitten, congrats on being PUPO, put your feet up, watch dvd or two and relax xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks girls i am shattered so gonna sleep a while


----------



## Huggies

Kitten - congrats on being PUPO!!!! Wonderful news and sounds like you have 2 little beauties on board - take it easy now and look after them         

PompeyD - WOW!!!!  Who wants to wait until Monday anyway!!!  Hope you are okay and that DH will be home soon to look after you - keep us posted if you can     

Arnie - good luck for the phone call today - hope you get some more good news      

Shemonkey - We will all be congratulating you one day too - ALL OF YOU!!!!      

AFM - we were supposed to be hooked up to cable/phone/internet yesterday but the guy needed 'written' approval to drill a cable up from the basement - WTF - we got him verbal approvement but turns out he just didn't have a clue what he was doing so gave the excuse of a letter!!!  We are peeved that we still don't have phone or tv and I am still hacking into a neighbours account to access FF!!!

Hope you all have lovely weekends xxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

oooooo naughty naughty Huggies, hope you can get it all sorted soon


----------



## Arnie

well done kitten!!! they sound great embies!!! take it easy now/. how long do you have off work?
Huggies, how annoying    hope you get it sorted soon before neighbour realises


----------



## Dona-Marie

sorry for not posting not been good again dont think ill make to 40 weeks the way things r going 

OMG pompey you meeting ur girls soon 

Congrats on being PUPO kitten 

Arnie good luck mate u deserve it all 

Hello shemonkey hows the head 

Hello to everyone else 

going to sort my phone out so i can get on the internet just in case i do go in early so i can let u all know i am hoping to get past what my mum di with my brother and that was 32 weeks seeing MW tuesday and my next scan at 34weeks and 3 days so i will find out then both me and dh reckon ill go in by the time i am 36 weeks


----------



## HippyChicky

DM ~ hope you can hold on for a few more weeks yet xx


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie have you heard from your clinic yet? Was expecting to see an update   

Kitten congratulations on being PUPO with 2 lovely embies               

Hippy hope you've had a nice afternoon   

Huggies thank goodness for neighbours with no wifi security    hope you get it sorted soon   

Dona  that you get to your 36 week scan, good that you've made it past 30 weeks though    Hope you're getting plenty of rest   

Shemonkey have a good time away, hope it's not too cold   

I've spent most of my afternoon sleeping, DH made me a lovely heathly lunch and feeling much better now. Things seem to have settled down so should be here for my Chinese/X Factor evening with DH & best mate


----------



## Dona-Marie

yes i am glad ive past 30 weeks 

pompey chinese sounds like a good idea not sure about x factor though


----------



## Arnie

Hey Dona, really hope you hold on for a couple more weeks     are you really poorly at the moment? Is the pregnancy affecting your other problems?    
Pompey, no update today unfortunately   . Embryologist said no point checking them today   , just waiting for the phone call at 9.30am hopefully saying come on down your blastos are ready!     
At the moment sat in very cold office printing off a trillion maps for the invitations.  BF took file into work with him today to photocopy and didnt notice that the quality was so sh&t you couldnt actually see the street names! So he walked in at 5.30 and just said 'oh they're no good', arghhhhhhh! jumped straight in car to come over to here.  Unfortunately, our fast printer is down so using old slow one, arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Pompey - Sounds like your body is getting prepared sweetie but hope you enjoy your chinese and xfactor 

DM - Your lil wrestler has a little more baking to do so hope he/she stays in there a bit longer  

Kitten - Well done PUPO Lady woo hoo!        Hope you enjoyed your sleep, keep resting up hon 

Arnie - Are you excited about tomorrow hon.   COME ON BLASTOS!  I loved getting everything together for our wedding although it was a ball ache at times  so know what you mean but totally worth it, 

Well I had a lovely day chatting to fellow ff's and now home feet up and resting, I just wish dh was here, I really miss him sometimes, his days are so long, he won 't be home til 11.30  Atleast I can cuddle up with my pooch


----------



## HippyChicky

Arnie, good luck for the blastos tomorrow xx


----------



## Guest

Good luck for tomorrow arnie!! Am satin forest on the dark, hilarious have pit a few pics on ** but you can't see much haha!! Am freezing!! Xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

sending u a hotwater bottle Shemonkey and the dog she will keep u warm   

Yes Arnie not very good we think its the med condition has ive had my Bp checked and thats ok so ive just got to cope until my lil wresterler arrives and good luck for tomorrow 

Off to bed talk u tomorrow hopefully had dh is off and we r off to toys r us


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, I love the pics you've posted on **, very blair witchy


----------



## Arnie

Ha ha, i'm still sat in the office wrapped up in a duvet (its not a normal sort of office .... actually I dont mean its a brothel or anything like that    its a house and guy I work with has obviously brought one in at some point in case he wanted a nap).  Last few maps being printed now.  I know I know this has taken hours but its a really slow printer! Will go onto ** now and look at your photos Shemonkey. xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hey peeps 

Arnie ive taken time of till test date i am totally resting and i feel better for it even et went smooth no pain at all every thing doubled and all the vits dh took worked because we asked and they only had 2 million to choose from last time they had 14 million all good form mobility he took zma and zinc


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie good luck for tomorrow    your little blasts will be waiting to go home with you     Hope you get your printing finished soon   

Shemonkey don't envy you being out in the cold, I only opened the front door to say goodbye to friend that was cold enough for me! Have fun   

Dona have a good time shopping tomorrow, don't overdo things   

Bee glad you had a good day, that is late for your DH to get home   

Kitten glad your resting and had a lovely smooth transfer


----------



## Kitten 80

Apparently were going to get snow from usa again


----------



## HippyChicky

Arnie, fingers crossed for today.

Well it's 8am, it's cold, it's raining, I'm out of bed and ready to catch the train to Newcastle...........am I insane.........it's Sunday.......I should still be in bed


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes you are insane i am on sofa feet up posting from phone me and the twins are watching scooby doo


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Scooooooby , Scooby Dooby Doo,  Scooby Dooby Doo Where are you ..... love it   

Have a good day Hippy, why are you going to Newcastle tho?


----------



## Kitten 80

Anyone no if chocolate has caffeine in it i have a mars drink and really fancy it but worried


----------



## PompeyD

Kitten hope you had your drink as if not it's probably cold by now    Small amounts of caffeine are fine and a little of what you fancy never hurts    

Arnie hope all has gone well and you're now PUPO    

I'm in trouble with DH for overdoing things so having a little sit down before I carry on, haven't even done a fraction of what I was planning


----------



## Kitten 80

Ive got to chill every move i make im panicked that ive over done it im being silly


----------



## PompeyD

You're not being silly Kitten, natural not to want to take any risks with something so important    Is your DH taking good care of you?


----------



## Guest

Hello from a very knackered Shemonkey!!! The BHF insomnia cycle race went fantastically well, over 200 cyclists took part and raised lots of money   Davina Mccalls husband took part and she was there this morning, was hilarious I was standing behind her and her kids in the queue in the cafe this morning and she started talking to me   Bearing in mind I'd had no sleep I got all tongue tied which OH found hysterical   then she asked me if I wanted to do a charity cycle ride with her in the spring which she's taking part in, god knows what I said to her, hilarious!!!    Anyway am finally warming up on the sofa with a hot water bottle... there are some very funny photos on ** which OH took   

Hope you'e all enjoying your Sundays... Pompey, your last one without your girls   

Hope hubby's feeling ok after the gnr Hippy   

And Kitten,  you're not being silly at all honey   

xxx


----------



## Guest

Had text from Arnie... she has 2 top grade blasts on board, woo hoo, fantastic news     She has also asked me to send lots of sticky vibes to Kitten   xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks peeps and sticky vibes received arnie got to think if we could harm our babys just by moving they would of put us a sleep for 9 months lol


----------



## Tama

Congrats Arnie   Sticky vibes hun       xx

Sticky vibes to you too Kitten      xx

Shemonkey I love Divina   I don't think I would have been able to talk to her either   Hope you are feeling warmer xx

Pompey one more sleep .................eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkk I can't stand it   So totally amazing that you will see your girls tomorrow   xx

Hippy hope today went well xx

Daisy hope you had a good weekend hun   xx

Huggies hope that you are having a nice weekend xx

Susan hope you are feeling okay xx

Fraggles     xx

Fran hope you are okay hun and having a good weekend xx

Tobee how are you hun? Hope you've had a good weekend xx

Dona hope you are having a good weekend xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Arnie - Congratulations! xRest up and take it easy now x

Kitten - I was on the sofa for days after et and just felt it was the right thing to do at the time so just listen to what your body is telling you to do  Sending you sticky vibes  

Shemonkey - How surreal to be stood right there with Davina chatting, glad you had a good weekend hon x

Pompey - Can't wait to hear if you are going in tomorrow and hope you are resting up 

Tama - I'm o.k hon, I've spent today cheering dh's grandma up, she dosen't like being on her own even for one day and gets very blue so took her out for lunch and she seemed a bit chirpier afterwards bless her. How is your weekend going? 

Hippy - Just realised you were off to see your hubby do the great northern run and to do some shopping, hope you enjoyed your day 

Well on the count down this week to mat leave then I can chillax to the max


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi tobe i have been on this sofa non stop but even a slight move i get a twinge sharp ones i am thinking i am still sore from ec


----------



## HippyChicky

Arnie, congrats on being PUPO !!

Been a busy day for me, hubby managed to do the great north run in 2 hrs 37 mins, luckily me and sis in law decided to go to the end and surprise him, when we did find him he was so knackered I had to go and get medical help for him, they took him to the medical tent for assesment then moved him to the field hospital when he was treated for being very badly dehydrated (was put on a drip and heart monitor) we finally found his friend that had driven him over there (nightmare with really bad mobile network what with everyone on their mobiles and texting friends), then after roughly 2 hours they let him leave. So me and sis in law could finally leave to join the HUGE queue for the metro train back to Newcastle. Decided to have a day off work tomorrow to keep an eye on him as some of the medical staff had told me it was touch and go that he might have needed to be admitted to hospital. I'm so happy and proud that he has done it and raised a lot of money for the West Cumbria Hospice.


----------



## PompeyD

Got to call hospital again at half 11 but all looking good to go in today    

Take care all    Will try to keep up on what's happening as much as I can, don't want to miss the run of BFPs xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Good luck Pompey and will like to see photos off your girls   

Hi everyone where are you


----------



## Huggies

Hi Ladies, well after all that nonsense, we got shut off our illegal neighbours network to, so well and truly without internet until I got to work today!!!

Arnie - MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!  Fab news, so delighted for you - hope all went well and you will be taking it easy for a day or two and enjoying lots of hugs and kisses from OH and Alfie!!!!        

Kitten - glad you are resting up - are you off work now until OTD - how are you feeling? Keep those embies nice and safe       

Shemonkey - OMG!!! Davina - I LOVE HER!!!  I actually tell people that I want to be her, think she is fab!!!  Hope you had a great weekend, going to pop onto ** soon and see your photos!!!!

Dona - Sorry to hear you are so poorly - but really hope wriggler hangs on in there for another few weeks, but sounds like you have a strong one in there anyway     

Hippy - WOW, firstly congrats to your DH, what an amazing run, just sorry it took so much out of him at the end.  Really hope he gets to the rest and hydration he needs to recover fully!!!    

Bee - glad you had a nice weekend - what does DH do that keeps him working to those hours!!! Enjoy your last week at work!!!    

Tama - did you have a nice weekend? xxxxx

Hi to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## Huggies

POMPEYD - You get your own message this morning!!!!!

GOOD LUCK TODAY and wishing you and DH all the best on the safe arrival of your beautiful TWIN girls!!!


----------



## daisy22

OMG!!    The busiest weekend on here for ages and I miss it all!!   


POMPEY.........

Wishing you lots of luck!! We'll be thinking of you all!


       




ARNIE & KITTEN

Many congratulations on being PUPO!!!


----------



## Susan01

Pompey - good luck! 

Arnie - congratulations, sounds really hopeful.


----------



## daisy22

Hi shemonkey, well done on surviving a night in the woods!! Fancy making friends with Davina Mcall!!! 

Hi Hippy, well done that man!!! Am in awe of your dh!!  

Hi Toobee, exciting that your counting down to mat leave!!! 

Hi Huggies, what a numpty the tv guy was!!!    Glad you have internet access at home to keep up to date!! I haven't decided about finding out the flavour- I'd like to know but dh doesn't want to!! Its tricky!

Hi Tama, when are you seeing your GP about the tests hun? Hows the dog room- is it finished yet?

Hi DM, sorry your feeling so poorly hun- sending you lots of hugs     and 'sticky stay where you are for the minute baby' vibes!!!   

Hi Susan, did they make an offer on your house?

Hi Fraggles, hope your OK hun- sending you big hugs too   

Hi Fran how are you? How many weeks are you now hun?


Did i miss anyone?   

AFM, had a fab weekend- but absoloutely no reception on the dongle thingy and couldn't connect to wifi- so no computer access all weekend!!

Had a fab time- spent all day on friday in the spa- ,ost of it asleep on a water bed!!    Treatment was lovely- except I sort of fell off the table and eneded up clinging on for dear life!!   - no harm done though!!

Have a painful foot though- feels like something to do with a streched tendon under the arch- so walking around centre parks didn't help.

Am babysitting for my friends baby tonight as its her 40th birthday!! 1st time she's ever left him with anyone but his dad so it'll be interesting!!   

Love to you all!!!


----------



## Dona-Marie

Afternoon all

Congrats Arnie PUPO YEAH 

Kitten hope u r relaxin so the twins r settling in nicely

Pompey good luck cant wait to see pics 

AFM i am happy chappy Man Utd beat Liverpool yesterday sorry shemonkey but had to say it trying to con dh to take me to Old Trafford so i can get some Man Utd stuff for bubs but he keeps saying No     i think i ave everything now had fun yesterday and tears has dh was trying to car seat in and everytime i tried to help he shouted at me so out came the tears well cant get FF on my fone but i am trying to put ** on


----------



## Tama

Good Luck Pompey am thinking of you and dh   

Kitten hope you are feeling okay today xx

Arnie hope you have your feet up, sticky vibes xx

Shemonkey how are you hun? Hope you had a good weekend xx

Daisy glad you had a lovely weekend. Dog room 50% done just waiting for the winds which take three weeks so we are a way off yet but I'd say 5-6 weeks and it will be all done. Haven't seen GP yet think I'm going to wait for follow up in the hope that the cons will write a letter to my GP suggesting some tests - we'll see xx

Huggies hope you can get some internet sorted out at home. Hope the scan goes well this week - will be checking in to see if you have spotted the sex   xx

Tobee hope you are okay hun and had a good weekend. Sounds like you cheered dh's gran up which is lovely   xx

Hippy well done to your dh   Sorry he wasn't well but hope he is feeling better today. xx

Fraggles hope you are okay hun, thinking of you   xx

Fran how are you hun? Hope you had a good weekend xx

Susan how are things? Did you have a nice weekend? xx

Dona hope you are feeling okay and had a good weekend xx

Day one of Jury service done   Sat from 9am until 12.45 then my name got called. Had to go into the court with 16 others, they then at random pick 12. I was picked!!  I fluffed the bit with the bible as I got all flustered about reading outloud infront of everyone   But that part is over. By 1pm they said that they needed time to sort some bits out so we could all go home and come back at 10.20 tomorrow. So we will see! Had coffee with a lovely FF this afternoon which was lovely. Was nice to have a chat, well more like a rant   Just want to get on with things but have to wait   xx


----------



## daisy22

Hi DM, naughty dh making you cry!

Hi Tama, glad it went well today- do you know what the case is yet?


----------



## HippyChicky

good luck Pompey !!!!

Well hubby stupidly went to work only to get there and not feel too good, so once again he got a visit from the paramedics who checked him over and told someone to drive him back home, if only he had listened to me this morning


----------



## Tama

Hiya Daisy   Yes found out today but have to keep   How are you feeling? Not long until your scan   xx

Hippy naughty dh. Hope he is okay now xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Tama, to be honest he looks a bit sorry for himself


----------



## Tama

Dh's never listen do they   He should have stayed home with you to look after him. Hope he starts to feel better over the next couple of days   x


----------



## HippyChicky

Thanks Tama, he has been told not to go back to work for a few more days


----------



## Dona-Marie

MEN what can u say they never listen might has well talk to the wall or like me the dog 

Well cant even get ** book on my phone    so i am peefed now


----------



## Susan01

Hippy - hope DH recovers soon.  It all sounds a bit over exciting!

Tama - great that you got picked - it would be a bit boring otherwise I expect. Are you wishing you were in work yet   ?

AFM - I had a lovely weekend at my parents - nice  and relaxing. Still no further news on the house, which is very frustrating, but I guess, once again, patience is the only possible option... (arrgghh!).


----------



## Tama

Hiya Susan glad you had a nice weekend. Sorry that there is still no news on the house. Hope things start to move soon   I had a nice day really got to read half my new book   I think the case will be interesting so will see what happens tomorrow plus we get free lunch   x


----------



## Susan01

Free lunch and lots of reading time sounds good to me!

Feeling a bit tired and head-achey today, which I guess could be the stimming. But DH is cooking a lovely smelling lamb curry, so I'm sure that will help me feel better   . 

OK, personal question for you ladies. I seem to have a lot of   clear cm at the moment. I thought down-regging was supposed to have the opposite effect. Any ideas??


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, don't worry, I've had LOADS of creamy cm a week or so ago, and since then had LOADS of clear cm, and like you I thought I would dry up down there, never had this the first time round


----------



## Susan01

Thanks Hippy - like you, I didn't have this first time. Funny how things can be different - I'd expect to respond in the same way!


----------



## Guest

Susan, I've responded differently every time   xxx


----------



## Tama

Susan as the others have said I think it really isn't something to worry about   

Was checking in to see if there was any news from Pompey   

Hello Hippy and Shemonkey   

Right off to stare at dh to try to get him off the phone so we can have some dinner


----------



## HippyChicky

Hi Tama, think we all want updates on Pompey, did she say if she'd be texting anyone with news/updates?


----------



## Tama

Hiya Hippy, think she said she'd get her dh to text Arnie and or Shemonkey   xx


----------



## Fran74

Oh my Gawd, it's all going on here innit. Court cases and hobnobbing with the stars, I tell ya.

Pompey, by the time you read this you will hopefully have your two lovely babies with you.     Goooooood luck.

Arnie and Kitten, congrats on being PUPO. Sticky vibes galore.

Hello the rest of the rabble. All OK here. Bit of a scare last Thursday when I came off the progesterone- lost lots of fluid like waters broke or something- friend I was staying with insisted I get checked which I did and all looked fine. Dr said I should still come off pesseries but I am taking them again until I can confirm with consultant that I should have another go at coming off them. Am 14 weeks now but scared to death of stopping them. Will hopefully hear what to do tomorrow. Bed time for me. Night Night.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps how are you all this evenin


----------



## Guest

Arnie got 3 frostes.... woo hoo     So happy for her   No news from Pompey yet.... xxx


----------



## Huggies

I guess Pompey could still have some time in front of her depending on when they got her started!!!  Ohhhhhh, I will have to wait till tomorrow and I hope there will be news      

As for Arnie - wow!! what a machine - she must be so chuffed with those results and we will all be       this has a fab result and those frosties will be for number 2!!!!    

Kitten - how are you feeling?

Fran - glad to hear from you and sorry about your scare last week but glad all is fine. xxxx

Tama - hope jury duty continues to let you relax, drink coffee and read!!!  Better than being at work.  xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh thats brilliant news arnie (((hugs))) hi shemonkey


----------



## HippyChicky

I hope Pompey isn't in too much discomfort and pain, have heard induced labour is really painful as it's not a natural labour


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh dippy i hope thats not true been told i would need a c section anyway lol


----------



## HippyChicky

I often wonder what I would do, would love to have a natural labour with only gas and air, but sometimes you have no choice.


----------



## Guest

I've stopped thinking about it cos it's unlikely I'll ever go through labour anyway   xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, stop thinking that, you will be like the true hippy earth mother, natural birth with no pain relief


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes you will shemonkey your going to have shebaboons


----------



## daisy22

Morning girls!!!

Shemonkey, I am sure you willl get to experience labour in its full glory!! 

Arnie, Yay!! 3 frosties is the same as me!!!! Congrats hun!!

Hippy, I had clear CM during DR'ing - I remember thinking- how weird!!   

Kitten, how are you hun? You relaxing in front of day time TV?

Fran, that must have been really scary. Glad all is well with you and bubs though hun. 

Tama, hope 2day goes well! 

AFM, not up to much got to go to work later for a meeting about some of the stuff that happened last week- scared stiff!    Ah well. Am supposed to be on annual leave- got to work saturday as well as there's no cover!! Boo!


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Pompey - Thinking of you and can't wait to hear about your girlies 

Arnie - Wow 3 Frosties is wonderful news, hope you are feeling o.k today  

Kitten - How are you feeling today?  Sending you more sticky vibes

Tama - Sounds like the break from work will do you good, what book are you reading and do you have any recommendations?

Shemonkey - Sending you monkey hugs    Its not over until you decide to stop honey it can still happen and we all want that so much for you.

Hippy - Hope dh recovers soon and lets you look after him 

Fran - Bless you you must have been so worried, I was scared to come off the pessaries too but it was o.k and I was assured several times by the consultant that the placenta takes over as regards to the hormones you need in pregnancy and they definately did. Hope that helps 

Susan - Hope you feeling a bit brighter soon  I had lots of cm too  what us women have to go through lovely isn't it.

DM - DH is a chef which is why he does crazy hours but we are just pleased he's got a regular income again thank god

Daisy - Sorry to hear about you having to work on your day off and hope the meeting goes o.k or better than you expect.    Sounds like centre parcs was good tho  
Sorry if I've missed anyone but hope you are all o.k. I'm ready for a nap I think  Dh is cooking bbq spare ribs for tea tonight


----------



## HippyChicky

Happy birthday Arnie xxxxxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

Great news Arnie Happy Birthday mate

Shemonkey u will go through labor one day          

AFM nothing to report what a boring life i lead


----------



## Kitten 80

There is a strange feeling like weighty feeling down stairs when i stand feels like a period but when i sit feels like there is something there any ideas


----------



## Huggies

Hey girls, quiet on here today!!!!

PompeyD - I hope you are now cuddling those gorgeous girls and things are okay - we are all thinking of you        

Arnie - Happy Birthday Darling     Hope you are resting up and getting spoiled - what are you doing for your birthday??

Kitten - It could either be your embies getting nice and snug or just some left over soreness from EC/ET.  Whatever it is look after yourself xxxx

Bee - enjoy the ribs     

Daisy - what happened at your work last week?  Hope all is okay? xxxxx

Tama - Hope jury duty is going okay and not to traumatic to listen to.   

Shemonkey - you will go through labour and you will love every minute of it         

AFM - Scan went pretty well today - baby is 9oz, is breeech and I have an anterior placenta    so might not feel movement for a while.  The only concern they have after all the measurements is it has a small stomach but will keep an eye and check again in 6 weeks.  We did not find out the sex, although the doc did put it in his notes!!!!!


----------



## Susan01

Arnie - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I hope you got sorted and got away, and have had a really lovely day.

Pompey - hope all's well, and looking forward to hearing of our first safe arrivals.

AFM - back in flap mode, as our viewer wants to come round to look again. So hoping this works out. Infact, I'm in such a flap this evening I managed to drop my Synarel box in the toilet. Bleurgh!

Kitten - can't make any helpful comments I'm afraid. I hope you're keeping it together in your 2ww hun.

Huggies - it sounds like good news on your scan.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, just seen your new ticker and you've made me realise my baseline scan is next Tuesday....eeekkkkssss


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - Hope you are o.k hon, I'm not sure what you are feeling hon just hope your not worrying too much as I'm sure its the after effects of ec and et. I remember feeling a pulling sensation inside near my left ovary which lasted several days. Sending you a hug and hope dh is still looking after you 

Hippy and Susan - time is flying can't believe you'll be on stimms next week!!! Susan I think its a good sign that the woman wants to look around again, I remember when I wanted my house and I would keep popping over to see it even just from the outside how sad is that 

Huggies - Don't worry about the anterior placenta I have one too so started to feel movement at about 24 weeks I think. I'm sure In 6 weeks baby will have grown a bit more and have a nice round belly too. 

Arnie - 
Hope you have had a good day x


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes thats what it feels like pulling oh maybe a good chance then ah lol


----------



## Guest

Just had text from Pompey..........


































































































CONGRATULATIONS






   Sophie Amelia born at 17.39 at 4lbs 9oz and Mia Sienna born at 18.14 at 5lbs 4oz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

All doing well 

 




































































































CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## HippyChicky

Congrats Pompey, and welcome to the world Sophie Amelia and Mia Sienna xx


----------



## Tama

Congratulations Pompey and Mr Pompey    Welcome to the World Sophie and Mia    xx

Morning to everyone hope you are all okay. Just grabbing some breakfast before I head off to court! I had another flipp'n migraine yesterday afternoon came home and was in bed by 5pm   Been up in the night but have taken so many pills I see okay at the moment. I was so worried about not being able to go into court today - they have to stop everything for you if you are not there! 

Anyway hope you all have a good day and I will try to get on this afternoon after I get home.

Sticky vibes to Arnie and Kitten      xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Tama, make sure you drink lots of water


----------



## Tama

Hiya Hippy. I think that may be part of the problem. When you have to sit for 3 hours with no pee break you need to pee, then you have to raise your hand and everyone has to stop for you while you pee. I've been to scared to do this so have been just drinking two glasses of water a day   I will drink more today   Hope you have a good day   xx


----------



## Guest

Tama I really wouldn't worry about it, on pretty much every file I work on proceedings have to be stopped for some reason or another and often far worse than a pee break... no point making yourself Ill because of it honey   xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Pompey congrats bit ironic really because if i had got my bfp when you did we would of called a girl mia


----------



## tobeornottobe?

CONGRATULATIONS!     

 
 ON THE BIRTH OF SOPHIE AND MIA
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## daisy22




----------



## Dona-Marie

Congrats on the birth of ur girls Sophie and Mia love to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

wow what weights hope everything is ok with u all 

AFM nothing much to report 

Hope u r all well hope u r resting Kitten and Arnie 
forgot Had MW today everything is ok bump is at the size it should be told her that i dont ave a perfect round bump and she said thats ok not all ladies do she didnt with her 1st HB nice and strong OMG bub has a kick it kicked doppler away  back in 2 weeks scan at 34 weeks to check size of bubs has i am borderline diabetic mw said it feels all baby so she reckons i will only go to 36 weeks


----------



## Huggies

Congratulations PompeyD on the birth of  Sophie  and  Mia  - beautiful names and I really hope you are all doing well and hope to see some pics soon

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Susan01

Congratulations Pompey


----------



## Fran74

Congratulations Pompey! Can't wait to see some pics. Hope all four of you are doing well. Doesn't time fly, doesn't seem too long since you announced your BFP. Enjoy every minute xxxx

Kitten and Arnie, how's the 2WW going?

Tama, hope you feel better. Flippin eck, timing your pee breaks- worse than being at school!!

Hi everyone else.


----------



## Kitten 80

Where are you all im going nuts on this 2ww


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Kitten - Has the peaceful feeling gone now hon? Have you got that pulling feeling still? Sending you sticky vibes


----------



## Huggies

Soooooooooooo Quiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeetttttttttttt   

Kitten, how are you sweetie?  How are you feeling and how many days now till OTD  Have absolutely everything crossed for you     

Arnie - likewise, I really hope you are doing okay as I don't think we have heard from you since ET?  Hope you were able to celebrate your birthday in style      

PompeyD - Have no idea if you will be home or not yet, but hoping all is going okay and you and your girls and are doing really well xxxxxxxx

Shemonkey - Where for art thou?  Has everyone gone into the woods and never to return?  Hope you are ok?    

Tama - still on jury duty?  How long do you think it will go on for and do you prefer that over work?   

Bee - last shift tomorrow  Hope you are enjoying your last shifts and looking forward to mat leave?   

Fran - Hope all is well xxxxx

Susan/Hippy - How are you ladies?  Its all go for next week and then you get to the good bit of stimming - best of luck xxxxx

Dona - Hope you are well and baby is still hanging on in there xxxx

Daisy - how are things?  Hope you are keeping well? xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi i am very peaceful just wanted to no where you all are its very sad this thread is so quiet


----------



## Tama

Afternoon ladies, we got let out early which is nice but back in tomorrow.

Kitten glad you are feeling peaceful, you relax and take it easy - sticky vibes     xx

Hiya Huggies how are things with you hun? How is the house? Does it feel more like home? I don't mind the jury service but it is a little dull. I have found having some time away from work has helped. Still feel very lost and left behind but keep telling myself there is nothing I can do. xx

Shemonkey you okay hun? Hope all is well with you xx

Arnie hope you are having a wonderful week but not doing too much   Sticky vibes      xx

Susan how are things with you hun? How is the dr'ing going? xx

Hippy hope that you are feeling okay and haven't had anymore headaches. When do you have your scan? xx

Pompey hoping you, dh and the girls are doing well.   xx

Fraggles hope you are okay hun   xx

Fran how are things with you? Hope you are feeling okay xx

Daisy how are you hun? Do you have anything nice planned for the weekend or are you working? xx

Tobee how are you hun? How many more shifts do you have left before you finish? Must be close now! xx

Dona hope all is well with you xx

AFM nothing to report really. Jury service this week and next then back to work. I have felt a little   over the last few days, don't know why. Think everything is catching up with me and having to put on a brave face for dh is starting to get me down. I have been sooooooo sleepy the last few days but have been having about 8 hours sleep so can't understand why I'm so tired. Sorry moany post but just feeling rather blue xx


----------



## daisy22

aww kitten, sorry your feeling lonely!!! We are still here!!! 2WW is is hell hun      Sending you lots of 

^Sticky Vibes^ ^sticky Vibes^ ^ Sticky Vibes^ ^Sticky Vibes^

Hi Pompey, how are you and your little ladies? I know your gonna be very busy but we're all still thinking of you   

Hi Tama, sorry your feeling so   . It must be exhausting putting on a brave face all the time. You know I am always here for you if you need to get things off your chest- dont bottle it all up- it'll make it worse   . Perhaps also you should let dh in on how your feeling    You shouldn't have to carry the burden all by yourself.

Hi huggies, how are you and bubs? I am sure the small tummy is nothing to worry about- esp if everything else was OK. At least they are keeping a really close eye on you. You were very good not to find out the sex- not sure if I'll be able to resist temptation!! Even though dh is adamant he doesn't want to know.

Hi shemonkey- how's your head feeling?


Hi Arnie, how are you? Sending you lots of sticky vibes........


^Sticky Vibes^ ^Sticky Vibes^ ^Sticky Vibes^ ^Sticky Vibes^


Hi Toobee, how are things with you and Evie? Are you going on mat leave soon?

Hi Fran, how are you and bubs doing? Do you have a bump yet?

Hi Hippy, how are you- have those nasty headaches gone now?

Hi DM, glad all is well with bubs! Made me laugh she kicked the doppler off!!   

Hi Susan, hope your syranel didn't go in the loo as well as the box!!    Hope the buyer has put in a lovely big offer!!   

AFM, i have been to a book club with work today!! Was lovely our 1st book is eat, pray, love!! Its just come out at the cinema with julia roberts in!! Got til 4th Nov to read it!!


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Tama - I'm sending you a super strong hug  really wish life wasn't such a [email protected] sometimes and feel that you shouldn't have to go through this, but you are not at the end of the road. Do your clinic provide counselling at all as it may be helpful to talk to someone outside of your family and friends to help you get through it? 

Kitten - It has gone very quiet hasn't it I hope Arnie is o.k? Have you been resting up hon?

Huggies - Yes last shift tomorrow! Woop woop think I might actually get bored tho - well until she arrives of course. 

Daisy - Think I'll be getting that book too seen clips for the film and it looks good but books are always best! Last shift tomorrow  how did your meeting go? was it as bad as you anticipated?

Hi everyone, hippy and susan hope you are both o.k not long til stimms x


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon all 

Its quiet today  Kitten and Arnie sending u sticky vibes 

OMG its thundering and lighting here dog is going mad trying to find somewhere to hide found her under the cot in the nursery earlier


----------



## Guest

Sending you big hugs Tama         

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok   

I'm still here Huggies, still reading but TBH trying to think of anything other than TTC as can't quite get my head around the fact that I'm not and may never be a Mum   so keeping myself very very busy and spending lots of time with friends... also training for a half marathon and a London to Brighton cycle ride   It is kind of all or nothing with me and I've put everything into TTC for a few years now so time to put everything into something else for a while   

Haven't forgotten any of you and still check in several times a day   

Arnie is ok BTW, still away at the mo and having the usual 2ww wobbles   

xxx


----------



## daisy22

Hi toobee,

Oh how i wish it was my last shift!

Cant write too many details on here about work but was a massive incident so everybody involved has to write a statement inc me! Sometimes this job is very stressful. So cant wait for mat leave!!!


DM, its thundering here too!!

Shemonkey, I miss running. Good on ya for doing a half marathon- when is it? Can we sponsor you?


----------



## Guest

It's not till March Daisy  Ages away but am quite unfit now having sat on my  for the last 4 years  Have set up a justgiving page but I don't want anyone to feel they have to sponsor me 
http://www.justgiving.com/AnnaAbrahams22 am doing it for breakthrough breast cancer for OHs cousin.
Hope you get everything sorted out with work, sounds like a nightmare    
xxx
**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Dona-Marie

good on you doing the half marathon wish i could do it too but i would be walking and it would take me 2 days just to do that


----------



## Kitten 80

Yay your here so glad i am resting very well yes had some 2ww wobbles as well as i feel very normal i had cramps and pulling feeling on day 6 but not any more, so arnie dont worry hon we are in this together.


----------



## Guest

it doesn't take that long Dona!! I walked it 2 years ago cos I'd just had my ovarian drilling and it took 3 hours!! 

 Kitten!!        

xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

sorry Shemonkey but i ave to ask what went wrong last nite with Liverpool i was wondering y my brother hasnt rung might have a buy a Northampton Shirt for bubs    sorry couldnt help it i had to say it      u avent seen me walk dh hates walking with me he ends up half mile in front


----------



## Tama

Thanks for the   ladies   I know I should just be getting on with it but can't seem to do it. Ah well nearly the weekend.

Shemonkey sounds like you are going to be a busy lady of the next few months - well done. I don't think I could do that! You will be a mummy    xx

Daisy hope things settle down at work   Can't be nice   I know I shouldn't bottle things up but at the end of the day it's my crap body that is doing this not dh's so what is the point in making him feel bad, just one of us is bad enough. xx

Tobee we can have councilling and I will be looking at starting that again once jury service is finished. How are you feeling? xx

Kitten sending you a HUGE   and tones of sticky positive vibes     xx

Dona we've had rain but nothing else, as yet! My dogs hate it and try to hide too - poor little men! x


----------



## Guest

Hmmm you can go off people you know Dona   ....... only joking!! Love ya really   xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

wont metion it again    honest


----------



## Guest

I was still sulking about it when I woke up this morning   

Hi Tama     

xxx


----------



## Tama

Hiya hun, what are you up to this evening? x


----------



## Guest

Just chillng tonight I think   What about you? Is your migraine better now? xxx


----------



## Tama

Head is much better now thank you, think it was a combo of not enough water, false lighting and sitting all day in one spot oh and my dodgy neck   . When do you start your jury service? I'm waiting for dh to get home and getting some cauliflower cheese ready


----------



## Guest

Should have done it last week but had to defer (again) because of my head, doing it in January now   I'm making macaroni cheese!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Anyone have xray so i can see inside my tummy please


----------



## Tama

Anyone would think you are trying to get out of it   I love mac and cheese, I almost had it for lunch but as I was having cauliflower cheese for dinner thought I'd better go easy on the cheese    

Big   Kitten the 2ww is a nightmare but we are all sending you tones of PMA and sticky vibes     xx


----------



## Fran74

Kitten, I think the teletubbies have the right idea. Aaaaaagh, just over a week until your OTD. I am praying to Dog that you and Arnie both get BFPs. 

Alright Tama, I like the idea of Jury service even if it is a bit dull. When you go back to school, won't you just have a week or so and then it's half term isn't it?

Shemonkey, I'll deffo sponsor you for the half nearer the time. My dad and brother did the Bristol one the other day while my mum and i ate pastries and watched. Loved it. You will be a mum Shemonkey, you'll be a great one some day.

Hi Daisy, your job sounds interesting at least. Agh, I don't have a bump yet and freaking out as aren't I meant to have one by now at nearly 15 weeks? Your 20 week scan must be fairly soon?

Ello Huggies, Dona, Susan, Hippy, Arnie, Bee, ....

I am trying to come off the progesterone again. Have been taking half a pessary twice a day for the last 2 days, then tomorrow and the next day plan to just take half once a day and the stop. I am getting some cramping and increased CM. Not sure I like this but have been told by 2 Drs to come off it. I hope it's going to be ok.


----------



## Kitten 80

Well they do no hon hope your ok


----------



## Fran74

Cheers Kitten. I have some pessaries in reserve so I can always hoy them in if it all starts going wrong. I'm probably just being paranoid, I've done a bit of googling and it seems to be a trouble free process for most other people- but hey, I've heard that one before. Are you going to be good and wait until OTD before you test?


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies!!

Hi shemonkey, I have sponsored you!! I think i am the first lol!!!   

Hi Fran, I think it can vary quite a lot! I had one really early but I'm fairly chuncky anyway. I know some of other ladies havn't had one til 20 weeks or so! Try not to worry- I'm sure you'll be sprouting soon!

Hi Kitten, no unfortunately no x ray machine here! But um - just think how much money I could make if i invented one!!!   

Hi Tama, You need to talk to someone hun- I'm always here for you   . mmmm cauliflower cheese sounds nice- we had sausages!!!

Hi Toobee, your right the books are always better!! We'll have to compare notes!!

Hi DM, has the thunder stopped with you- was pretty bad here!! Dh said village centre was flooded!!

DH is watching quest- sooooo boring!! zzzzzzzzzz

Cant wait for strictly!! proper telly!!


----------



## Tama

Kitten and tones of     xx

Hiya Fran I hope that coming off the pessaries don't create too much stress for you   Yep about two weeks back at work then half term will work most of it but should get a few days off. Hope you are okay xx

Thanks Daisy   I guess I'm just not sure I can talk about it yet, I know I need to but once it starts to come out I'm not sure how I'm going to be and having jury service and then being back at work I need to hold it together. After all crying isn't going to change the fact that I'm not pg and it will not help. I just hate feeling like some barron old woman with a crap duff body. Hope work is okay   xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am sleepy already


----------



## Guest

Aw thanks daisy, that's really kind of you 

hey tama   I truly understand how you feel sweetie  not a day goes by that I don't still cry about my stupid baron 40 year old body, I have a mini breakdown tbh  the only way I can deal with things is by throwing myself into everything else and having as much of a laugh as I can, the problem is is that everyone thinks I'm fine when in fact my heart is breaking   it's so hard, stay strong lovely  xxxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

n night kitten I'll be off soon gettin v tired

Shemonkey     you are v strong lady and you are doing all the right things to keep you going until next year when you start tx again, I know its probably too soon to be thinking about this but would you consider adoption and being a mummy that way?  

Tama - Hope jury service gets a bit more interesting hon, I'm feeling o.k just tired now and may need to go to the docs about this constant heartburn coz i feel sick and don't feel like eating alot of the time but forcing bland food down for baby 

Daisy - Yep we'll have to compare notes but I am a very very slow reader so you may have to wait a while 

N night peeps


----------



## HippyChicky

Pompey, just seen the twinnies pic on your **, they girls are adorable xx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies..........TF it's friday   

Shemonkey, thanks hun    I know you understand and my heart breaks that you have to go through this too   I am grateful for the things I have and know I should be happy but the pain is like nothing else I have ever felt and am not sure how to make it stop. Sending you huge     xxx

Hope all is well Kitten     xx

Tobee hope you can get some rest as soon as you start ML xx

Morning Hippy how are things with you? xx

Positive vibes Arnie      xx

Hope everyone has a good day. Off to look at Pompey's twins and then better get dressed for court! xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

I had a small bit of pink in gel this morning working out it should be implantation    I didnt start spotting till 4 days b4 otd last time so this is way early.


----------



## daisy22

aww pompey, they are very cute!!!

Kitten, it sounds promising hun!!   

Tama, hope its OK today and you get to finish early!!

Toobee, I am usually a slow reader but gonna have to get a move on cuz still got to finnish last Harry potter book!! Only got til 4th Nov to read that book!!   

Hi shemonkey


----------



## Huggies

Kitten - hope that's a really good sign for you        

PompeyD - Your girls are beautiful - Huge congrats and can't wait to hear how everything is   

Tama -     I really hope things get a bit easier for you and the dark cloud eases off gently - hope you are looking forward to your weekend xxxxx  The house is definitely starting to feel more like home, although still a little lost in the big space, but we are getting there.

Daisy - Eat Pray Love is a great book, haven't seen the movie yet, although have heard disappointing reports - but will see it anyway.

Bee - Best of luck for your last shift and hope you are given a good send away    Woohooooo!!!!!

Shemonkey - huge hugs to you to, I know you will still become a mum and we will help you every step of the way, but so glad you are launching yourself into other activities to keep your mind off tx and have some FUN!!! xxxx    

Fran - good luck coming off the old pessaries, I am sure you will be fine now, and they wouldn't suggest it unless they thought all would be okay.  I definitely really noticed my bump from about 16 weeks and it is continuing to grow - although it is small in the morning and grows during the day.  I was also lucky enough to feel my first proper movement/kick last night and I started crying     in a wonderful way xxxxxx

Arnie - still thinking of you hun and wishing you and kitten all the sticky vibes I can muster       

Hope everyone else is well - TGIF - looking forward to celebrating our 4th wedding anniversary tomorrow with a nice meal out - any suggestions on what I could get DH as a little gift

xxxxxx


----------



## daisy22

Well huggies according to wikipedia-

4th anniversry is either linen or fruit & flowers!!

So could be a shirt maybe?

Many congratulations BTW!!!


----------



## Huggies

Thanks Daisy - might just get him an apple     xx


----------



## daisy22

He he


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Happy Anniversary Huggies and Huggies dh! Enjoy your meal out and I hope he likes his apple 

Hi Daisy - will get book over the weekend and see how i get on with it I've got a lot of time to spare all of a sudden! 

Tama - How was court today? Hope your head isn't hurting 

Kitten - V good sign keeping everything crossed for you  sending you more sticky vibes  

Arnie - How are you? I am missing your banter on here 

Pompey - I'm off to have a look at your girlies now, hope you are o.k and recovering from the labour. x 

Well last day of work today which was very surreal, kinda dosen't feel real yet and felt a bit sad thinking I wasn't going to see people at work for a while but happy about why I wasn't going to be there. I know when Evie is here I'll love being at home with her, its just the next few weeks will be strange. I had a lovely buffet lunch and got some lovely gifts too so feel v spoilt.


----------



## Susan01

Happy Anniversary Huggies - hope you have a lovely meal.

Kitten       - sounding good so far!

Arnie - how are you doing hun? Lots of       for you too.

Tama - it's great to have a change from work isn't it. I hope you're going gently on yourself today. Just wanted to say that when my DH is feeling bad, I really hate it when he puts on a cheerful face for me (which he sometimes does). I know it's just a face...

Tobe - congratulations on reaching your last day! I hope you enjoy having some time for yourself.

Shemonkey - enjoying your training yet?   

AFM - our prospective house buyer is coming round for a third time tonight, this time with a 'friend who's a builder'. So hope we know soon.


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks for your surport peeps


----------



## daisy22

Hey kitten, your welcome chick   . Have you had a good day?

Hi Susan, hope the buyers give you an offer soon   

Hi Toobee, congrats on finishing work!!    How lovely your colleagues looked after you so well!! Was talking to a friend of mine who had a baby in Feb- she said that she wished she had relaxed and enjoyed her mat leave before her son was born- instead of running around like a crazy lady!!


----------



## daisy22

Got to go to work tomorow    so wont be on til sunday!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes DH treated me to nando's in romford


----------



## daisy22

Yummy!!


----------



## tobeornottobe?

5 more sleeps Kitten!!


----------



## Kitten 80

yay I don't have any bleeding it was just the gel that gets lodged up there it go's a funny colour although I have had a few AF symptoms I am positve   , my (.)y(.) are massive lol and veiny and I feel ok


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Glad you are feeling positive, I really want this to work for you, are you taking it easy?


----------



## Guest

Hello my lovelies, how are you all today? 

Kitten, I've got everything crossed for you, it's all sounding good I have to say     

Tama, how are you feeling today?   

Yippee to ML starting Bee, get those feet up









Hippy ans Susan, think you start stimming this week? Good luck   

Daisy, hope you're not working too hard   

Fran, hope you're ok.. must be very scary coming off the pessaries   

Dona, you ok honey?   

Pompey, your twins are beautiful 

Arnie, hope you, bf and Alfie enjoyed your holiday and you got back safely, hope Alfies recovered from having his dingle danglies removed too







Still got everything crossed for you     

Training going ok, am taking it fairly slowely and building up gradually so I don't injure myself!! Have only gone and been talked into doing a parachute jump to raise some money too







, got to say I'm sh****ing myself, can't get on a plane without taking valium    Won't be till next spring though so hopefully I'll be preggers by then and OH can do it instead!! Right off out for chinese with friends so better get ready 

Have a good evening everyone    xxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone, back from the nicest, most relaxing week away. Only problem being reception in the cottage was very poor so couldnt even very easily check FF and certainly no posting    
Kitten, it does sound really promising for you!!!!! Really hoping you get a lovely bfp in a few days     , when are you testing? 
Been on ** to see Pompey's twins and they are sooooooooooooo lovely! Hope you're out of hospital now lovely?!!!   
Tobee, well done on starting ML, cant believe you're there already, time seems to have gone so fast.  
Is it Dona due before you or the other way round?
Tama and Shemonkey, thanks for keeping me updated with everything    I would have gone properly mad (der) being cut off from everyone.
Susan and Hippy do you have your baseline scans next week? Susan, have you had an offer on your house now? 
Fran, must be really scarey to stop the pessaries    buy the consultants must know best.
Huggies, hows the apartment now?
Daisy, dont work too hard   
So, today guess i'm 6 days past 5dt and have absolutely no symptoms, not one, not even a pretend one.  In a minute I'm going to read back my posts from last time in a desperate attempt to notice a difference cos i'm afraid at the moment it all seems far too familiar


----------



## Arnie

Ok so last time I had af pains on about day 7ish and then more one on the equivalent of today.  Since reading it am sure started having twinges, arghhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## HippyChicky

what a beautiful day it's been today, hubby has been resting his poorly ankle and I've been spring cleaning the house, managed to sort through my card making stuff and put a few bit of the stuff I don't want on ebay.

Shemonkey, good luck with the half marathon training

Arnie & kitten, got everything crossed for you both.

AFM I'm feeling a bit crampy and spotting today, if I do get a mini af I want it to start tonight or tomorrow so I'm ready for stimming on Wednesday (baseline scan on Tuesday). I didn't expect to get any more bleeding as I started d/****** on day 3 of my cycle but I guess my body might have held onto some blood after last af.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps ive been having af symptoms not to worried as lots of ladys have that and get bfp so i hope it passes its the pain in the back and leg that im having


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - Hope af stays away hon  How are you feeling this morning? Have you told friends and family about tx this time round? Sending you more sticky vibes! x

Hippy - Hope like you say its a mini af and you can start stimms on wed as planned, I think you'll feel loads better once you've started that part. Glad you had a nice day yesterday, I was a complete slob yesterday and didn't leave the house once 

Arnie - Its so good to have you back on here hon, glad you had a nice week away, don't worry about not having any symptoms tho you know it dosen't mean anything, I feel very positive and have everything crossed for you and Kitten. Just to answer your question I think I'm due a week before Dona but anything could happen its so close.  Also sending you sticky vibes  

Shemonkey - cannot believe you are getting on a plane nevermind doing a parachute jump - good on ya! You are definately turning into the wild child of the group! I hope you enjoyed that chinese last night yum! 

Pompey - I saw your girls on ** and they are adorable, take care of yourself and when you get home don't over do things.  

I have got another restful day ahead of me lol! Off to my dads for tea tonight and thats about all I got planned


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Tobee I have told a few and they are very surportive telling me to stay positive , well all AF symptoms now gone so no AF    must be just a natral thing your body go's though 

Hope every one is good this morning


----------



## Susan01

Glad you're still feeling positive kitten.

Welcome back Arnie.

Hippy - weird or what. I've just started spotting today too. What day of your cycle did you start DR? I started just after my period.

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend. We're stressed up to the eyeballs waiting to find out about our prospective purchaser. Still sounding positive after 3rd viewing, but nothing definite yet.


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, I started on day 3 of my cycle, maybe we won't get a bleed as such seeing as we started d/regging whilst we had af, is your scan on Tuesday as well ? How are you feeling about it all ? I just can't wait to start stimming, I feel awful today, so tired, headachey and generally bleurgh.


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone!
Have heard from Pompey. She's still in hospital but hoping to get out today    labour sounds pretty dreadful but everyone ok now and she's managing to feed the girls    she sends lots of sticky vibes Kitten! 
Kitten, I had aches in my legs last night which are classic af pains for me but nothing today so experiencing simiilar symptoms to you it seems.
Hippy, sorry that you're feeling rubbish today    hopefully your scan on Tuesday will be all good and you can start stimming.
Susan, really hope your buyer makes her mind up and puts an offer in    
Tobee, sounds like a nice relaxing day you have planned. Enjoy it whilst you have the chance!   
Shemonkey, how was the chinese last night?
Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, can you empty your inbox please, tried to send you a message but it said it was full


----------



## Kitten 80

Hmm i still have the niggle in my back but as long as af stays away i am happy being pupo


----------



## Arnie

Maybe niggles are good Kitten? So when did you come on before? Think we're both getting to the danger point where if the b&tch is going to show up she will


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon all 

Just a quicky 

Sending loads and loads of sticky vibes for Kitten and Arnie 

Pompey ur girls r cute hope u r well 

AFM off back to bed ive picked up the flu


----------



## HippyChicky

Kitten, niggles could be good, you're doing great with the 2ww so far xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I started spotting 5 days b4 i think because it was a Sunday and otd was a Thursday and that was a 2 day et


----------



## Susan01

Hippy, I'm feeling very wobbly at the moment - was very tearful this morning. But I'm not sure how much that's to do with the house uncertainty which has put us both on edge  My scan is wednesday.

Good to hear Pompey's doing ok. 

Arnie and Kitten -


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, if you're feeling like me, then anything emotional is going to test you, good luck with the house sale, I really hope the lady that keeps coming back is serious about it


----------



## Kitten 80

I went all dizzy at tescos this morning


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Kitten, take it easy xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I have my feet up now might have a doze


----------



## Guest

Have cleared some space hippy  xxx


----------



## daisy22

Evening peeps!!

Hi Kitten, It does sound promising hun- got everything crossed  for you! Sending you lots of sticky vibes 

Hi Arnie, glad you enjoyed your holiday hun!! When is your OTD? Sending you lots of sticky vibes too  Got everything crossed  

Hi DM, sorry you have flu hun- thats horrid- remember to drink lots of fluids!! Hope you feel better soon!! 

Hi Susan, sorry your feeling tearful and stressed    . Its horrid DR'ing   . You'lll be stimming after wes I'm sure. Fingers crossed you get some news on the house soon   

Hi Hippy, sorry your feeling bleugh- I'm sure you'll be stimming soon hun   . Good luck for your scan on Tues   

Hi  Pompey, really hope you and the girls got home today!! Pictures on ** are soooo cute!!

Hi Toobee, hope you have a lovely evening with your dad!

Hi Tama, hope that headache has stayed away and you and dh have had a lovely weekend   

Hi Huggies, how are you? hope your having a lovely weekend!

Hi Shemonkey, have to say am a little worried about you- why on earth would you agree to willingly jump out of a plane?    Dont do it!!!!!!    def get dh to do it!!!

Hi Fraggles, how are you hun?   

Hi Fran   

AFM, had a lovely day today- went to a friends for lunch- she's a chef- so was lovely!! Feeling completely stuffed!! Its so cold though!! Got our fire on!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Its nearly Halloween guys and i will be dressing up again i love it


----------



## Arnie

Evening everyone, 
Kitten, does sound promising ... wish I felt dizzy not fair!!!     Really hoping that af stays away for you honey!!!!      
Susan, sorry you're feeling wobbley but all perfectly understandable.  The extra hormones play havoc with your emotions and extra stress with trying to sell your house    do hope that woman makes her mind up and puts an offer in! 
Hippy, has hubby fully recovered from his run last week?
Daisy, we've had our heating on most of the day and had a fire this morning too! 
Shemonkey, enjoy your dinner tonight   
Tama, hope you've had a good weekend and all ready for another week of jury service.
Dona, hope you're back in bed now.  You dont want to be ill at the moment, you're meant to be making the most of these last few weeks of freedom!
Pompey, hope they let you out and you're now home with your family!!!!    
Fran and Huggies, hope you two have had a good weekend?
Fraggles, sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Arnie, hubby has nearly recovered, he still has a swollen ankle. He's trying to decide which big run to do next, i'm just hoping he waits until next summer to do another one.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

kitten - 3 more sleeps  how are you today, getting so excited for you now  

Arnie - When are you testing hon? Sending you more sticky vibes 

DM  - Sending you hugs and Get Well Soon sweetie   

Daisy - How are you today? x

Tama - Hope you had a good weekend  

Susan - Its the drugs making you feel like that, plus that stupid woman who is keeping you hanging, I hope another viewer comes and falls in love with your house and puts in an offer straight away so she misses out!  

Hippy - Your dh is bonkers!  dose he like putting himself through pain or something lol! I remember when my dad did the london marathon and collapsed at the finishing line from dehydration, wasn't long before he was back out there running  

Hope everyone else is o.k, its so dark/grey here today and the temp has definately changed too!  Gonna have to sort out my winter wardrobe and see what I can stretch over this gut of mine


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Tobee hope you have a lovely day must be so nice to be on ML   Don't do too much   xx

Sticky vibes to Arnie and Kitten,   for you both and sending you tones of      xx

Right still haven't had a shower and have to leave in 30 minutes   Don't think the judge will be happy if I'm late for Jury service!!

Hope everyone has a good day will be back on later to catch up


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Tama hurry  honey   

I had clear cm this morning like when you have ov


----------



## Arnie

What does that mean Kitten? I've been really 'juicy' down there but was putting it down to the pessaries! Just need to get through today without af pains and i'm doing better than last time           
Really hope we're both second time lucky Kitten!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi  Arnie I am very well today no af pains now and no AF so whoo hoo bring on those BFP


----------



## Dona-Marie

morning crazy ladies


        kitten and arnie 

AFM i am doing ok i hate having the flu and with the wrestler jumping and kicking has well didnt sleep much dh made me hot water with lemon and honey YUCK drank half of it couldnt drink the rest he phoned my aunt and she coming over soon did tell him i am a big gril and i can look after myself dont need any help but he didnt listen    feeling a little better then yesterday 

Shemonkey r u crazy jumping out of a plane DONT DO IT get ur dh to do it


----------



## daisy22

Kitten and Arnie...........


    
                  
          

    
                  
          


Hope you made it on time Tama!

toobee its grey and horrid here too!!



AFM, I have a horrible cold- I am full of snot! Am sat in my pj's in front of the gas fire watching this morning! I hate feeling snotty!    Did you give me these bugs DM?


----------



## Arnie

I really need a wee but cant face going to the loo in case there's any sign of af


----------



## daisy22

Arnie, there wont be hun


----------



## Arnie

Well I went and there wasnt, thanks Daisy! xx


----------



## daisy22




----------



## Dona-Marie

Arnie

Sorry Daisy but i like to share these things    sat also in PJs flicking through recorded 300 last nite but not in mood to watch plus dog has knicked my quilt


----------



## Kitten 80

Just had great news DH just got a good better paid job starts next Tuesday oh    this is the start of good things for us , I feel sick today but I don't care if its for a good reason   

rnie stay    I am   

DM, dAISY NOW WHATS THIS YOU TO BEING POORLY


----------



## Dona-Marie

Great news about ur dh Kitten on new job


----------



## Arnie

Great news Kitten, you'll need the extra money when you're on maternity leave      Do you feel sick sick or sick with nerves?


----------



## Kitten 80

Actually sick its all very different for me this time


----------



## daisy22

Kitten, Great news about your Dh's job!! Do you remember in my 2ww- i couldn't finish my cake- then turned cake down as felt off!!! When are you testing?


----------



## Kitten 80

Saturday hon no i dont remember sorry lol


----------



## Arnie

I remember! Such things as going off cake stick with me!


----------



## Arnie

Saturday is my otd too!


----------



## daisy22

Got my BFP on a sat!! 

back on the cake now though!!


----------



## Huggies

Kitten - Hang on in there love, not long to go now      so pleased about dh's job too - that will make things a lot better for the future    

Arnie - lovely to have you back and glad you had a fab holiday.  So, you are feeling normal??  Me too - I had no signs at all, so just hang on in there to      and I pray     AF stays away for you both    

Susan - Really hope you get good news on the house this week      and hope you get stimming asap so you can feel better - dr'ing is horrid    

Hippy - hope you are doing well and getting ready to go this week too       

Daisy - chef - mmmnnnnn I would love a personal chef to cook my lunch and dinner every day!!!!!  I get so lazy around food.  Hope work was okay xxxx

DM - Hope you start to feel better soon.  I had my flu jab on Friday and I have felt a bit yucky over the weekend, so hoping it does not turn to full on flu.  Make sure you look after yourself and get all the rest you need    

Tama - hope you had a good weekend and good luck with jury duty today - any idea how long it will go on for?  xxxx

Bee - Woohoo - officially on ML, how does it feel and what are you going to do with your time? xxxxx

Shemonkey - hope you are well - whats on the agenda this week?  Are you going to sign up for some other dare devil type activity? xxxx

PompeyD - hope you are home my love and your pictures are just scrummy    

Hope I haven't missed anybody xxxxx

AFM - fairly chilled weekend at last - Picked up a washer and dryer from my boss at the weekend for our new apartment, cable was installed eventually and we celebrated our 4th anniversary with a night in front of our new 46" tv!!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Huggies - ML is great, I've been out buying blankets, sheets, bottles and curtains for baby today. Now gonna chill out for a bit and have a nap 

Kitten & Arnie - It sounds so positive for you both  I can't believe you're so good waiting for sat I'd be testing mid week for sure but I am a v naughty lady 

Daisy - I have been a bit of a cake fiend too!  Hope you feel better soon snotty  GOD BLESS 

Dm - Hope you feel better soon as well 

Tama - Hope you got to court in time  Wish you were cooking for me tonight the cupboards here are looking very un-inspiring 

Off for a kip now be back later x


----------



## Kitten 80

I feel very sick today dh took me out for a slow stroll as its still painful to walk normal pace i no i need to eat but i really can not face it.


----------



## Tama

Well I made it in this morning so didn't get sent to jail for being late   

Arnie so pleased the witch is staying away for you   I hated going to the loo too! Sending you tones of positive sticky vibes        xx

Kitten well it all sounds positive hun, sending you tones of sticky vibes      xx

Daisy sorry you are feeling unwell   I too hate having a snotty nose you can't taste food   xx

Huggies glad you had a nice weekend. Belated Anniversary wishes   Sounds like you have a large telly like us when we moved we had a 46'' but dh decided we needed a bigger one for the new house so went out and got a 52"!!! Men and toys! Hope you are okay xx

Dona sorry you are not feeling well hun hope the flu passes soon xx

Tobee sounds like you had a nice day   I have chicken out for dinner but not sure yet what too cook - maybe satay?!   xx

Hippy hope you are feeling better today and the head is okay xx

Shemonkey jumping out of a plane?!?!   Mmm not sure about that! Did you have a good weekend? xx

Susan how was the weekend hun? Hope the lady hurries up with buying the house, must be a night mare for you at the moment   xx

Fran how are you feeling hun? Hope you had a good weekend xx

Fraggles thinking of you and hoping you are okay   xx

Well there is no court tomorrow as one of the barristers has to go to the hight court in London so back in on Wednesday so I have to go into work tomorrow, boo! Now speaking of clear CM I have had a LOT of that today   not sure what my crazy cycle is doing this month!


----------



## HippyChicky

got af/withdrawal bleed today, hope that means I can start stimming on Wednesday, this will just make tomorrows scan fun, the thought of the blood there makes me feel embarrassed


----------



## Tama

Hippy sending you lots of   hope you can start stimming   I'm sure they are used to it but know what you mean   xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh i hope you can start hippey,  thanks tama


----------



## Arnie

Hippy both of my baseline scans I've still been bleeding. On cycle 1 she tactfully and quickly put the johnny thing in the bin but this time she actually commented on the fact I was bleeding, eughhhh!
Tama, boo hiss for having to go into work tomorrow.  Will you be silly busy cos of being away for a week or so?   
Kitten, your symptoms are sounding better and better.  I just managed a long walk with Alfie .... the first proper walk Ive been on since before EC and although bit achy by the end was absolutely fine .... except where he jumped up and batted me in the ovary, ridiculously felt pleased that its still tender!   
Tobee, if I dont come on tomorrow (day 14 after EC was when af appeared last time   ) I think I might start wanting to test but then again I might just try and enjoy being PUPO for as long as possible!    I did actually test on Saturday (negative of course) even though was way too early but sort of thought if both had implanted there might be enough pregnancy hormone to be detected. Then I just thought well they both could be like Huggies and just be late implanters!    
Huggies, sounds like the apartment is starting to feel more like home! How long have you signed up for?
Daisy, yeah but it wasnt like your OTD was a saturday was it Miss Naughty Early Tester! How early did you test again?


----------



## HippyChicky

Arnie, my consultant did mention the blood on my last baseline scan, eerrrmmm I had just said I was bleeding. Better take a change of knickers tomorrow just in case.


----------



## Arnie

Yeah its that terrible thing of trying to decide when to take the tampon out beforehand


----------



## Kitten 80

yer I am still sore walking strange thought I would be heeled by now   , well nevermind I will just have to continue to walk like a snail


----------



## Guest

Good luck at scan tomorrow Hippy     xxx

Has Susan got a scan too tomorrow? Good luck if you have Susan!     xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

good luck for scans peeps sending you all a big


----------



## HippyChicky

Arnie said:


> Yeah its that terrible thing of trying to decide when to take the tampon out beforehand


Can you read my mind Arnie, was just discussing this this with hubby


----------



## HippyChicky

thank you Shemonkey and Kitten. Susan's scan is Wednesday.


----------



## Kitten 80

oh I don't no how you were them they feel horrible 

My (.)y(.) are so sore guys


----------



## HippyChicky

Kitten, it took me a while to start to walk normally after ec/et, think it was 3 weeks, fingers crossed you'll be waddling for the next 9 months


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats what DH said


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hippy - Good luck with your scan tomorrow, I know its v embarassing, [email protected]@dy dildo cam!

Kitten - Good symptoms hon x I feel sick but think its more to do with the harribo sweets I've eaten 

Arnie - I can understand you testing early, I tested early for all the iui's aswell, I always think just do what feels right for you.
Keepig everything crossed for you and Kitten, think I shall cry when you get your BFP's 

Tama - Glad you got to court on time  , right I'm on my way round for chicken satay 

Shemonkey - Hello honey  hope your not planning any more death defying feats! 

Well after scoffing a load of harribo sweets I feel well and truly sick  my fault I know  Looking forward to a day with Dh at home tomorrow but know I'll be a playstation widow - its all he wants to do on his day off  It won't be long before he won't be able to do it anymore so maybe I should just let him enjoy his games while he can


----------



## daisy22

Evening all!

Kitten, i def did the john wayne walk for a few weeks after!!   

Hippy, good luck for your scan tomorow. Remember the af dildocam experience well- was very worried but nurse was very nice and professional about it.

Arnie, you have a good memory!! gonna call you sherlock from now on!! Yes- busted- OTD was actually the Thurs and I was a naughty early tester (5dp5dt!   ). I think I was changed by Huggies experience- that she only got her BFP on OTD! Wouldn't advise early testing again!!

Tama, rubbish that you have to go to work tomorow! Cant you ring in sick!!

Toobee- yep that picture dipicts it perfectly- am a total snot bag!!!   - take the fuse out of the plug of the playstation!!   

Shemonkey, you come back to your senses yet? 

Just had a chilli con carne to try and clear away all the germs!!!- not sure its worked though!!!


----------



## Arnie

Now Kitten I think you're being very selfish hogging all the symptoms to yourself   , so you've been dizzy, sick, sore and veiny boobs and an implantation bleed ... what have you left for me?!!!


----------



## Arnie

i cant even russle up a bout of constipation or a couple of hemoroids!


----------



## Tama

Arnie you make me giggle   I have everything crossed that you will soon find out about all these pg symptoms     We are due some good luck on the thread again   xx

Good luck tomorrow Hippy     xx

Tobee we ended up having something else as I didn't have the veg to have with satay   but it was still very nice xx

Daisy hope you feel better soon   Would love to phone in sick but don't think I can   it's just the one day, sure it will be okay! x

 Kitten   xx

Hope you are okay Shemonkey   xx


----------



## HippyChicky

thanks Tama xx 

Arnie, you will get symptoms very soon xx


----------



## Arnie

Hope so     except maybe the hemoroids!
Good luck with your scan tomorrow Hippy, my advice is keep the tampon in until you get to the clinic and then whip it out straight away ... and hope there isnt too much of a wait   
Hi Tama, you put me to shame with your culinary skills.  I'm doing a throw everything from the fridge in the pan and add pasta!    speaking of which its just about ready so talk later xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

LMAO Arnie, you are making the scan + af sound so glamorous


----------



## Tama

Right ladies I can't keep my eyes open this evening so off to bed - can you tell I'm getting old   Night night xx


----------



## HippyChicky

night night Tama xx


----------



## Susan01

Hi Folks,

Just done a speed read back over the last three pages. What a lot going on at the moment! And three new posts since I started typing  

Hippy - good luck for tomorrow. I've got a full on AF today, so it looks like I'll be same as you for my scan on Wednesday.

Arnie and Kitten - the suspense is starting to get to me now!        for a lovely pair of BFPs (with another pair waiting for me and Hippy)

Tama - eugh to going into work. How much longer do you have on jury service?

DM and Daisy - get well soon

AFM, am a total   today. Sent one of my pupils out of his lesson 1/4 hour early and then realised he was supposed to get an hour... Anyway, did get an offer on our house at 5.30 this afternoon, but she's offered £30k less than the asking price which is totally taking the 
p  ss. So I guess we have to rely on our estate agents to do some good negotiating tomorrow, and hope that she really has fallen in love with the place. So what with that and probably starting stims on Wednesday, I'd better just get used to being in a mess!


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, can't believe we are both having the same things at the same time this time around. We should phone each other when we do our 1st stimming injection and do a countdown and do it at the same time. BTW that lady who put the bid in on your house is really taking the pee offering that much less, hopefully she ups her offer soon.


----------



## Guest

Good luck for Weds Susan     xxx


----------



## Huggies

Hippy - Good luck for tomorrow's scan         

Kitten & Arnie -            

Susan -    to that woman's bid, hope she gets sensible and increases her offer


----------



## HippyChicky

thanks Huggies xx

Ladies, I've blown you all some lucky bubbles xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Arnie i am afraid i have got constipation as well lol


----------



## Arnie

Just a quickie before I rush off to town to ..... pick up wedding ring, gulp! Car is in garage having MOT so got to bus it! Hardly slept last night (not like me at all), just everything going round and round in my head, all the stuff we have to do for the wedding and what if? ...... no cant even bring myself to say it    Anyway, no af pains yet, would expect to come on today unless pessaries are doing their job this time.  Speaking of which because of Alfie deciding to eat some of them I've run out of my usual ones so have moved onto the double strength ones I somehow managed to get my hands on (400s rather than 200s) so I broke it in half.  Now can I have a show of hands, would you have bothered to break in half? surely you cant overdose on progesterone?!!!!
Hope scan goes well today Hippy and work isnt too dreaded Tama.
Kitten, hope the witch is still keeping away and your great symptoms are continuing!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Arnie 

So Much to think about WEDDINGS I LOVE THEM   

Well my AF was due sunday and I had AF symptoms friday saturday and sort of sunday but all gone now and no AF    I am so excited


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - I'm so excited for you absolutely itching to know your result  Your doing so well        

Arnie - Wow I can imagine why you didn't sleep to well, weddings are exciting but like you say there is always so much to do and think about  What are your rings like? Hope the car passes its mot  Have a good day x 

Hippy - Hope the scanning lady tries to be professional and you can breathe a sigh of relief when its over - GOOD LUCK

Susan - Did that lady give any reasons as to why her offer was so low? Flippin heck what a cheek hey, hope you can get some negotiating done, good luck!

Tama - Hope work is o.k today, you'll be on the countdown to half term soon 

Daisy - Would love to take the fuse plug out lol  we shall see how the day goes 

Well a day of washing and doing the tesco shop lined up for me then off out with one of my best buddies for some food later and really looking forward to it, we seriously know how to natter  Have a good day everyone x


----------



## PompeyD

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages, I've stopped crying now    Love my girls so much and can't wait to feel more recovered from the birth (one assisted natural & one emergency C Section under GA so quite battered)

Have done a quick read back, but too tired to remember anything. Good luck Kitten & Arnie    for BFPs for you both.

Hippy & Susan      for your cycles

Bee enjoy maternity leave

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## daisy22

Morning everyone,

Hi Pompey! Oh my goodness sounds like you've been through the mill hun   . Your photo's on **  are sooo cute. 


Hi Hippy, good luck with your  scan today hun   


Hi Toobee, hope you have a lovely time with your friend   

Hi Arnie, kitten should def send you symptoms!! LOL!!! But remember syptoms or lack of them dont mean much before OTD anyway! I would have chopped the pessary in half too- dont know if it would cause any probs if you had too much   What are your wedding rings like?

   

Hi Kitten, it certainly does sound promising hun- got everything crossed for you  

   

Hey shemonkey, you still planning on jumping out of a plane?   

Hi Susan, cheecky woman!! Cant believe she thought you'd take such a low offer!! Hope your scan goes well tomorow!   

Hi Tama, hope work is not too bad today   

AFM, still full of cough and cold. Was up all night coughing- couldn't get comfy at all- ended up in the spare room! Feeling really grotty today!! And to top it off our bank are useless they keep getting our address wrong since they changed to a new name- 3rd time I've had to ring so have put a complaint in this morning after waiting 20 minutes to actually speak to someone!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi tobe hope you dont over do it 

pompey hi honey good to see you on here i bet your girls are so lovely well done hon


----------



## Kitten 80

I think its the gel that gives you symptoms anyway well no af is all that matters i feel very heavy down there then i had a mild panic thinking oh my what if they both divided and there is Quards lol


----------



## Tama

Pompey so lovely to hear from you    Sorry you are feeling rather battered hope you soon feel better    Enjoy every minute with your lovely girls    xx

Daisy sorry you are still feeling unwell hope the cold soon passes    xx

Arnie I think I would have used it all but that's just me. I was on the 400's anyway so don't think it would hurt. Sending you tones of positive sticky vibes         xx

Kitten all sounding good hun    Sending you sticky vibes       xx

Hippy hope the scan goes well hun and that you can start stimming    xx

Susan hope your scan goes well tomorrow and you can move onto stimming    xx

Shemonkey you okay hun? Has been quiet from you, miss you    xx

Tobee hope you have a nice afternoon hun    xx

Huggies how are things with you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Fraggles thinking of you hun     xx

Fran hope everything is okay with you hun xx

Dona hope you are feeling better xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Well I'm back home. Had a really crappy night with bad af pains and I couldn't stop being sick with the pain, very heavy af as well, so I had to dicth the plans to get the train to the clinic as I was being sick so hubby had to drive me there. Got there and asked if they had any sick bowls and was whisked away by the nurses to be seen immediately. Scan was ok, 3mm lining but I have a cyst on my right ovary (4cm), so had to have some blood taken and I need to ring them at 4pm today to see if they will give me the go ahead to start stimming tomorrow. Have decided not to go back to work today and just rest instead. Sods law I went and bought my train ticket yesterday but have checked on the website and I can get a refund so will do that in the next few days (only the return part of my ticket will still be valid for next week so thought I'd see how much a single would cost..............it's cheaper to pay the £5 admin charge for a full refund)


----------



## Tama

Hippy so sorry you are not feeling well hun     Glad the scan wen't okay but sorry to hear about the cyst, hope you can start stimming soon    xx


----------



## HippyChicky

thanks Tama x

think I'll go and get a  few hours sleep


----------



## Kitten 80

Hippy hope you feel better soon and get the go ahead


----------



## daisy22

Hippy, sorry about the cyst hun   . Fingers crossed  you get some good news about starting stmming later.


----------



## HippyChicky

The lovely irish nurse from the clinic has just phoned me (I was asleep so answered my mobile in my usual casual manner), bloods came back fine, she said lining was perfect and was so thin so soon because of my heavy af, so I can start stimming tomorrow !!!!!


----------



## HippyChicky

Pompey, tell your precious girls they have loads of FF aunties who love them as well


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats great hippy


----------



## HippyChicky

now time for me to have a sweet cup of tea and something to eat and hope it stays down, why am I thinking my body is putting me through all this in preparation for m/s 

Kitten, how are you feeling today ?? Any more good symptoms?

Arnie, how are you as well


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hippy - Great news! So glad you can start stimms tomorrow  I bet you are so happy to be onto the next stage. Get Well Soon   Don't worry about the cyst, I had one all the way through tx it was 3mm but didn't affect the tx working.

Daisy - Sending you hugs too   to get better soon.

Pompey - So glad your home and having a lovely time with your girls, sorry that you had to go through an emergency c section, I hope you have lots of help for the next few weeks until your body has healed   

Tama - DH has helped me with the weekly shop hoorah! and we had lunch out, can't believe I managed to prize him away from his beloved playstation for a few hours 

Kitten - Quads  Can you imagine 

Hope everyone else is having a good day


----------



## daisy22

Thats great news Hippy   - hope you feel better soon!


----------



## daisy22

Mmmmm note to self- for future reference!! 

Looking up old boyfriends on ******** is not a goo idea!!!!


----------



## Dona-Marie

Great News Hippy 

I ave done that daisy and then OMG what a mutt


----------



## Huggies

Hippy - so sorry you had a rough night - but glad all is well and you get continue with treatment - please rest up today and get the rest you need so you are ready to get stimming tomorrow!!!     

PompeyD -     wow, you must have some stories to tell and sorry it ended in a c-section for number 2, but hope you are glad to be home and getting lots of help and support - can't wait to hear more xxxxxx

Kitten & Arnie -     hope you are both well and feeling positive    - such an anxious time and still have everything crossed for you both!!!

Susan - any further offers from crazy woman  All the best for your scan tomorrow !!!    

Bee - Hope you have a great dinner tonight and are reaping all the benefits of ML xxx

Tama - all doing well here thanks, slowly settling back to normal life and long may that continue.  Hope work is not too bad today after being away xxxx

Daisy -sorry you are feeling rotten - have you had the flu jab yet?  I had mine on Friday as OB told me to get it - felt a bit crap over weekend, but feeling okay now.  xxxx    

Hope everyone else is well.

xxxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Huggies, does slobbing around in the house in my pj's count as resting ?


----------



## Huggies

absolutely - I am v.jealous!!!


----------



## Tama

Daisy not a good idea hun  I think ** is evil  A friend that knows my ex husband sent me a message on there telling me that his girlfriend is pg and about to pop. This is his 2nd child in the time I have been ttc. I wanted to  I would have hated to have a baby with him (would have loved baby) but would have made me stay in an unhappy marriage but why him? Two different woman too! Again ** is evil  Hope you are feeling a little better  xx

Dona hope you are feeling better too xx

Huggies glad you are settling into the new place. Nice that everything is going well with bubs too  Work has been okay and back to jury service tomorrow then a long weekend as the school is closed on Monday so that will be nice  xx

Hippy hope you are feeling okay this afternoon xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Tama, you're right, ** can be evil

Feeling a bit better, just a bit headachey, got a saucy chick lit book to read so might cosy up on the couch later and read it, hubby is working late so all on my lonesome until 8pm


----------



## Tama

Enjoy your book Hippy    xx


----------



## Arnie

Yay Hippy for being able to start stimming tomorrow!!!! Enjoy your saucy book    and get lots of rest   
Tama, first husband?!!! Were you a child bride!     you're only a youngster now!
Huggies, I wouldnt say I'm feeling positive but every hour that goes past without af starting I feel so relieved!!!
Daisy, one of my ex-boyfriends is a ** friend of mine and its so wierd, he posted a video of him going round his house (his and his wifes!) and it was freaky cos it was so normal whereas when we were together we lived in this right old sk&nky flat and he was caned most of the time!!!    He's also got a baby now and that was a bit of a shock. 
Tobee, glad you got a couple of hours without DH away from the playstation    boys and their toys!!!
Kitten, my MIL keeps telling me that if you have more than twins you get extra help from the government so dont you worry about having quads i'm sure you'd cope!    
Lovely to hear from you Pompey, not surprised you're feeling a bit battered! So are both twins doing ok?
Well my wedding ring is just a gold gold band, it was BF's grandmothers so feel quite privileged that MIL offered it to me.  BF is refusing to have a wedding ring, something about I wont have his name so why should he wear a ring .... this of course is just an excuse but i'm letting him get away with it at the moment in the hope he drops the subject of my changing my name!


----------



## Tama

Hiya Arnie yep I was 12 when I got hitched    No really I was married at 23 and it only lasted 4 years - thank goodness    It was doomed from the start but I was young and everyone told me I shouldn't do it so of course that made me do it    My dh won't wear a ring either, he has it on when we got married for the day and for the three week honeymoon then took it off and hasn't had it on since    I got him an Omega watch which I gave him on the day we got married and that is kind of his 'ring'. He isn't a ring kind of guy but loves his watch. So how are you feeling? You need to also share details about the wedding....? xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

This is my second marriage too ex has 2 kids glad i didnt have any with him also told to not do it but my mum died in the feb has we were getting married in August and coz mum had seen my dress i thought i can make it work for my mum we were together 6 yrs i think i even met dh while still with ex 

     to everyone


----------



## Tama

Life does some funny things doesn't it Dona    But you know what if I hadn't met my first husband and then left him I may never have met the love of my life so in an odd way things have worked out okay.....well apart from the fact that I am baron    xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

life is funny yes i dont think if i had gone to the pub that night i wouldnt ave met my man ok sometimes hes a pain but i wouldnt change him for anything i think if id had stayed with the ex it would ave ended due to beinging baron he always thought i was making things up so he wouldnt ave done IVF/IUI      Tama it will be ur turn mate


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

I say boo to ex on ** well some anyway    

I feel really sick and tiered peeps and hoping its all good am I feeling pg b4 I no it yes I am my mum said she felt like this the whole way though with me , my belly no longer feels like myn infact there is an area that if you press it, it feels bruised    (.)y(.) again only get sore in the evening more like bruised feeling and a constant warm lowere back    very strange I hope I am pg and not ill.


----------



## Arnie

It does sound really really positive Kitten      you not tempted to test early? 
Shemonkey passes on loads of good wishes, sticky vibes for Kitten, great scan result for Hippy, howdidoodi to Pompey and may the force be with you Tama, mummy you will be (in yoda type voice) ... ok I made up the last one Shemonkey didnt say that she thinks it anyway.  She's worried you will all think she' deserted you but she's far too busy having fun to talk to you bunch of losers, hee hee .... actually I made that bit up as well. Anyway, just wanted to pass on she's thinking about you all but trying not to come on too much cos she turns all obsessive and bonkers. xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Lol my dh is a star wars freak , i miss shemonkey


----------



## Kitten 80

Arnie how you feeling hon sticky vibes for you hon


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, good luck for your scan today xx


----------



## Tama

Susan good luck for your scan hun  xx

*Hippy* how are you feeling today, better I hope?  xx

Arnie  I love you  Totally made me laugh this morning  My dh loves star wars too and I quite like it too! How are you feeling? Hope all is well and that the PMA is okay  Only a few more days    YOu know I have everything crossed for you  xx

*Kitten* sending you sticky vibes hun all sounding very positive  xx

*Shemonkey *we miss you but totally understand the need for some 'normal' time in your life - I just don't have anything exciting to do  Hope you are okay   xx

*Daisy* how are you feeling today hun? Hope that nasty cold is getting better. When do you have to go back to work? I hope not too soon, can you have another sofa day today?    xx

Huggieshow's things with you in Boston hun. Is the weather still nice or have you the lovely dull days with light showers like we have in the UK? I still day dream about the holiday dh and I were going to take to Boston/NY & Washington. Maybe next year    Hope all is well with you    xx

Donaare you feeling better today hun? Hope so    xx

Tobee how is life in the slow lane hun?    Hope you have your feet up and are taking things easy    xx

Pompeysending you some healing vibes and a big huge    xx

Fran you okay hun? Hope things are going well for you xx

Fraggles thinking of you. Hope you are okay    xx

AFM nothing to report really. Have to be back in court today but not until a bit later so can have a lazy morning with a cuppa and FF. Then off to buy some fab photo frames from Debenham's that are in the 20% off sale and then I have a date with three men in wigs   xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Tama - Enjoy the men in wigs  I'm liking the slow lane, getting up when I'm ready and pottering about the house  Have a good day today.

Susan - Good luck for your scan today we are all thinking of you 

Hippy - First stimms today 

Kitten -  Hope you continue to feel sick and tired for all the right reasons  Sticky vibes 

Arnie -  You have such a wicked sense of humour - love it, Is your dh surname dodgy? or just something that dosn't fit your first name? Sending you some sticky vibes 

Shemonkey - The thread is not the same without you hon but I do understand, I remember after the third IUI not working and knowing we only had one shot at IVF made me go on a downer and I couldn't come on here for a while, just do what you gotta do I'm sure we shall all be here in a few months time when you start your next tx

Daisy - How are you feeling?

Huggies - Def enjoying ML feels a bit strange and sometimes lonely as everyone else is working but I'm trying to get out a bit while I still can and then feet will be up permanently for the last couple of weeks I'm sure.

DM - How are you and the lil wrestler doing, I've got my 34 week scan on thurs eeek!

Pompey - How are the girls settling into their new home, hope you are getting *some *sleep 

Fraggles - How is the diissertation going? 

Fran - How is the bump, hope you are feeling o.k hon  

Well last night I went out with my friend for a gorgeous meal, we had duck in an orange and cranberry sauce with honey roast carrots mmmmmmmmmm LUSH, It was great. Today gonna go through my to do list I did in prep for Evie arriving but think we are almost there now and this evening I'm out for dh's Grandma's birthday meal, there will be a big group of us to take up the place so bound to have a good time.  Take care everyone, have a good day


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Thanks for your sticky vibes    still feeling good about this tx and can feel the sickness rising again as we speak I slept in this morning I wonder what my rights will be once I find out I am pg , at work that is because if I feel ill now what if I am puking all the time I can hardly stand behind a counter


----------



## Arnie

Just a quickie cos meeting a friend in 20 mins for a cuppa and to look at wedding headgear   
Just wanted to say good luck today Susan, hope you too get the go ahead for stimming.
Glad to hear all still looking good Kitten   
Look girlies, me gotta go but should be back on later
Byeeeeeeee xxxx


----------



## daisy22

Morning girls,

Just lost my post!!   - wish there was a back button like on word!!

Hi arnie, you are funny hun!!    Enjoy shopping for head gear!!!

Hi Kitten, its all looking good for you hun!!!   

Sending lots of sticky vibes to you both.....


      

Hi Susan, good luck with your scan hun   

Hi Hippy, hope your feeling better today   . good luck with the stimming!!

Hi Tama, ooh love photo frames!! Enjoy the shopping before you have to go back to work!! I take it from **- you didn't have a good day at work yesterday    Your right ** is evil   

Hi Toobee, glad you had such a nice meal last night- hope you enjoy your family meal tonight too!!

Hi Pompey, how are you and the girls? 

Hi Shemonkey, sending you lots of love back   

Hi DM, is your cold clearing up?

Hi Huggies, umm not sure if I'm gonna have it- I'll wait and see!


AFM, well cant believe I am 20 weeks today   - where has the time gone   . Got my 20 week scan tomorow - bit nervous that everythings OK but looking forward to seeing bubble again!

My best friend had a little girl last night called Gracie Victoria- cant wait to see her but just gonna have to wait til this flippin cold clears up!! 

Still feeling grotty   - didn't sleep well last night at all- coughing all the time!! Was supposed to meet a FF today but too poorly to go really.


----------



## PompeyD

Hippy great that you can start stimming   

Kitten all sounding good, everything crossed for you   

Arnie enjoy shopping, got everything crossed for you too   

Daisy good luck for your scan, enjoy seeing bubble   

Huggies don't think anyone would want to hear my birth story, worse bit was being whisked off to theatre with DH and Sophie left behind. Also sad that I wasn't conscious when Mia was born    Main thing is we are all okay and together now   

Hello to everyone else   

Girls are okay, Sophie not feeding that well so got to start formula top ups for her and hope her weight is okay on Sunday or she'll have to go back to hospital    I'm waiting for the Dr to come visit me, hopefully he'll bring his magic wand or at least a prescription for more painkillers!


----------



## Kitten 80

I hope its all good pompey im already waking around as if i am pregnant lol i feel it this time


----------



## Dona-Marie

Afternoon all

Good luck Susan

Miss u Shemonkey 

Sticky vibes to Arnie and Kitten 

tobee not long now cant wait for 34 week scan which is on 13th Oct seems so far away 

AFM cold is going little wrestler been quite today going to wait till after 6 and if still quiet will ring PAU 

Pompey nice to hear from u hope Sophie doesnt end up back in hospital well off to KFC fancy chicken popcorn and a very large latte


----------



## Kitten 80

Probably getting tight in your belly hon so probably having difficult moving


----------



## Dona-Marie

I hope so was told it more baby then anything was typing the last message got a right kick in the kidney     just feeling a little    today 

how u feeling we ave everything crossed here for u and arnie in wet and very cold derby


----------



## Kitten 80

Feeling ok getting nervous closer otd is i was bleeding this time last tx so when i go to the loo i take deep breath


----------



## Dona-Marie

i am still doing that even now


----------



## Kitten 80

I no this is gonna sound silly but last time i started spotting  on the 28 day and bled on 29th that was with a 2dt i am on day 30 do you think because i had 3 dt this would make any difference


----------



## Dona-Marie

i dont know i had 3dt 1st time a bled on day 26 so i think it doesnt really matter some ladies take them to blast and still bleed on day 28 i hope that make sence coz it doesnt to me


----------



## Kitten 80

Lol yes it does and also gave me more pma as no af


----------



## Arnie

Kitten, last time I bled 14 days after EC and thought it was probably cos EC is like ovulation and normally come on 14 days after that so dont think what day the transfer would be more how long after EC you are. 
Hope scan went well today Susan and you can start stimming    
Daisy, cant believe you're 20 weeks   , good luck with your scan tomorrow.  ARe you going to find out the sex?
Pompey, hope all well with Sophie on Sunday and she doesnt have to go back to hospital   ,  didnt buy anything, instead friend convinved me we would be able to make something, gulp! Luckily, she is very creative!
Dona, pleased bubs gave you a reassuring kick!


----------



## Kitten 80

Think i spoke to soon swear there was pink when i went a wee and when i pulled some of the old gel its black and a bit of pink


----------



## Arnie

I thought that the other day Kitten but think I was just being paranoid.  Really hoping you are too       Keep the faith honey, not long til OTD


----------



## Kitten 80

Why is the gel black is it because its old


----------



## Dona-Marie

no idea Kitten i didnt use gel 

Arnie MIL made my bridesmaid dresses and made all the flowers except mine has they were real and put them on my mum and his nan when the wedding was over


----------



## Susan01

Hi folks,

Well it's a   for me. Not downregged yet - lining still too thick despite a heavy period, and ovaries still active. So I'm changing to buserelin injections incase I'm sneezing it all out, and back again in two weeks. I don't really understand as it was fine last time, but nothing much I can do except wait. 

Also got a bad headache now after all the driving, and silly woman has only upped her offer by £5k which is still way off what we need, so am waiting for the agent to call and discuss. Think I need to go and lie down, and I'll catch up properly later.


----------



## Arnie

Really sorry to hear that Susan but still hopefully in two weeks time you'll be all ready        to woman for her low offer.  Think you have to decide what you want and stick to your guns!
Kitten, sorry I didnt use gel either although would guess that black does mean old


----------



## Huggies

Susan - Boooooo     so sorry that you are being delayed again.  I really hope the burselin does the job and two weeks is all you need to get the green light     Hope you get more than that 5k onto the offer as well - ridiculous!!!    

Kitten - so its not red blood and if it is dark it is old - do you normally start AF with red or brown?  Its not over till the fat lady sings!!!  Hang on in there     

Arnie - you are hilarious standing in for Shemonkey     hope you are doing okay honey - is official OTD Saturday for you too, or are you just holding out to hopefully test then?      

PompeyD - so sorry you had such a rough time with the 2nd delivery.  Really hope Sophie is going to do well and not end back in hospital     

Daisy - all the best for tomorrow - amazing milestone you have reached - will you find out?  Looking forward to hearing how it goes     

Bee - sounds like you are having a great time on ML and making the most of it - enjoy!!! xx

Tama - weather is still not bad here - the leaves have certainly started changing and the temps are fluctuating, but still some lovely sunny warm days and we are all holding onto them.  Really hope you manage to get back out this way.  3 men in wigs?  ?

Hippy - best of luck with your first stimming jab today    

Shemonkey - hello!!! Hope you are well and living life    

AFM - not much to report these days just working and getting apartment in order still.  A close friend of mine lost her baby yesterday at 13 weeks (went for scan and told no heartbeat) so she is being operated on today and I just feel so sad and hurt by what us women have to go through


----------



## HippyChicky

oh Susan, I was so hoping you'd be joining me and feistyglitter with the stimming injections tonight. Fingers crossed the burselin does the trick and you'll be stimming in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Guest

So sorry you haven't dredged yet 

hope you're all ok Pompey 

feeling rubbish today,  af came in full flow and ohs cousin having her boobs removed, it's all sh*t sh*t sh* t, sorry  this is why I don't come on here much anymore. 

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Sorry, that sounded really bad   I mean I don't come on cos I don't want to bring any negativity to the thread   xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I had pink on tissue when i wiped ive broken down a friend came over it seems to have stopped , to answer the question i start sometimes with brown others with red.


----------



## Guest

Hang on in there Kitten, you've had such good symptoms and it's not over yet.. spotting is very comon in early pregnancy      xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I hope your right i have no cramps


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dona-Marie

sorrry susan that the scan didnt go well   

Shemonkey     

Had my KFC now i ave heart burn


----------



## Tama

Hang in there Kitten   Sending you sticky positive vibes     xx

Shemonkey    Sorry about af    And also very sorry about OH's cousin   Hope she recovers from the op soon   We are always here for you what ever the reason, you are always here for us    xx

Arnie hope you had a good day hun, another day down and closer to that bfp      xx

Susan so sorry that you will have to dr'ing for another couple of weeks   So hard when you are ready to move on - you will get there and better to be really ready. I hope that the woman up's her offer, I think so many people try it on   xx

Pompey sorry you are still feeling sore   Hope Sophie starts to feed. Hope you are all okay xx

Daisy sorry you are still feeling snotty, not nice. Such a milestone tomorrow    BIG   as I know you are scared   I hope it is totally amazing for you and dh, even if he is the flavour police   xx

Huggies glad the weather is still nice with you, so dull and damp with me today - fits my mood   I hope we get to come out that way too but we'll have to wait and see. When is your 20 week scan can't be far off   The three men in wigs was about being in court not some fetish I have   xx

Hippy good luck this evening, have you done the jab yet? Hope it goes well xx

Dona hope you are feeling better and the heart burn has gone! xx

Tobee how was your day hun? Nice and lazy? I can't wait for the day when I can be all lazy and on ML, well I have the lazy fat box ticked already just need the baby bump   xx

Fran you okay chic? Hope so   xx

Fraggles hope you are okay   xx

Back to court tomorrow but think that will be the last day, pleased in a way but have also liked the time off from work. AF is still playing silly buggers think I need to bring out a pee stick that normally brings her out from hiding! It's so frustrating when I was on my 2ww I didn't want her to turn up and she arrives 5 days early and now she decides to take a mini break to AF land! xx


----------



## Arnie

Evening all,
Kitten, really sorry about the pink but it could be a reaction to the gel couldnt it? Dont give up hope yet chuck!!!       No cramps has got to be a good sign.
Well BF has been mightily annoying me today, think it must be my hormones!    and now he's taken my doggy off to his friends for a few days cos we're off to Belfast tomorrow for his best mates wedding, really going to miss him    
Tama, sorry af is playing silly b&ggers    go on pee on a stick, you never know you might get a nice surprise!     
Dona, really fancy a kfc now, havent had one for years!!!!!   
Shemonkey, you're right, life is a bit sh&tty sometimes.  Was hoping you might get lucky this month   , feel so sorry for OH's cousin as well.  I'm sure she has a lot of support around her at the moment and will come through this fighting.   
Huggies, so sorry to hear about your friend   , how awful for her and her oh.


----------



## Kitten 80

Yep true we will see what Saturday brings


----------



## HippyChicky

1st stimming injection done and it didn't hurt or sting at all


----------



## Tama

Great news Hippy   xx

Kitten     xx

Arnie I'm sure Alfie will have a lovely time and will love loads of cuddle when you get back. Does this mean you will have to test away from home? I won't test it is just af being cruel xx


----------



## Guest

Thats great Hippy   good luck     

Am sure Alfie will miss you too Arnie     Thanks for posting for me yesterday   

 Kitten     

Test Tama, you never know      

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Kitten, don't you dare give up hope, got everything crossed tightly for you

Shemonkey, sounds like you need *hugs* as well xx


----------



## Tama

Hey Shemonkey. I don't keep tests in the house, never get to test date so never need them   I really do think it is just af messing about after tx. Hope you are okay     xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks Hippy   

How late are you Tama? 

xxx


----------



## Tama

Today is cd36 normally have a 30-32 day cycle so not really that late just a few days. I'm sure she will turn up in the next day or two! x


----------



## Guest

Hope not        are we both flicking between ** and FF?   xxx


----------



## Arnie

Shemonkey, always happy to post for you chicken   
Yes Tama how late are you?
I'm sure Alfie will have a lovely time, the friend has a dog too and a big field out the back of their house for him to run round in.  ACtually worried he wont miss me at all    Yes, must remember to pack my official test.  Think the hotel we're staying in has wi-fi so wil take the laptop and hopefully will be able to log on while i'm away.


----------



## Guest

He'll miss you when he's bounding around all those fields   hope you can post while you're away!      xxx


----------



## Tama

Yep we are Shemonkey     xx

4-6 days Arnie not too long. Hope you can log on while you are away or I will be texting you every 5 minutes for up dates   xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Everything seems to be fine peeps just hope it was babys snuggled in


----------



## Arnie

Ok my lovelies.  Yesterday evening BF was going on and on about me testing as he thought our confidence was growing as I hadnt come on and we were heading for a terrible fall when I came on.  So I trundled upstairs and peed on a very cheap test he'd bought.  We stared at it and as had been the case so many times there was nothing there, he turned away and I kept staring and there appeared the faintest, most pathetic line ever.  We held it under the light and twisted and turned it and there was no getting away, there was a faint line.  Sent him out for more tests ... he came back with more cheap ones, peed again and an even fainter one appeared, tried again this morning and still a rubbish one.  So I bought a digital one at lunchtime today and up popoed 'pregnant 1-2 weeks'. We're in shock, I cant believe it, I keep having to stare at it and read the words over and over.  So it looks like after 4 years, 3 IUIs, 2 IVFs and reaching the ripe old age of 40 ... I'm pregnant!


----------



## Tama

OMG OMG OMG I'm thrilled for you hun. CONGRATULATIONS         xx


----------



## Guest

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

OMG OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Arnie xxx I am so happy for you and your OH xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrats Arnie , did you say you come on?


----------



## Arnie

Thanks guys. You're all so supportive, not sure how I would have got to this point without you.  Not counting chickens though, its very early, not even at OTD yet.  No Kitten I havent come on, we were convinced that I would and decided it would be easier to test and find I wasnt pregnant than to go to the loo and see blood but had wonderful surprise instead. Hoping you do too on Saturday Kitten xxx.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hope so but story of me life my cycle bud gets the + and well lets see if i do this time as well surly life cant be that cruel to not give me a chance.


----------



## Huggies

*OMFG *     !!!!!!!!!

*CONGRATULATIONS ARNIE AND ARNIE'S OH AND ALFIE !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Susan01

Wow! Arnie   So pleased that you got a bfp!!! Can't even start to imagine what that must feel like - you must be floating on cloud 9!

Kitten - so hope yours comes through too.         

Well done on 1st stimming injection Hippy. 

I did my first dregging jab   and it really hurt   . So now have sore tummy as well as sore head, and am feeling totally deflated as apparently woman wont consider offering us any more   no.3.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Arnie - CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so so happy! You enjoy your trip away and celebrate with soft drinks and the odd choccy.


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, the nasty injections will be worth it in the end, hang in there xx And that woman doesn't deserve your house if that all she's willing to offer for it, does she not realise a location like that will cost a bit more.


----------



## Guest

The buserelin jabs really aren't too bad once you get used to them susan  

you will have lovely surprise kitten, nothing to say both cycle buds can't get pregnant, buggies and daisy did 

stll very excited for you arnie 

oh keeps banging on that I need to see a doctor cos he thinks I'm depressed, maybe I am I dunno I am kind of thinking I couldn't care less if the parachute doesn't open when I jump out of the plane next year   

Xxx


----------



## Tama

Oh Shemonkey    I can understand how you feel but we all want that shoot to open and I'm sure your family does    There are no words apart from sh*t, cr*p, unfair, heartbreaking, devastating, life changing.....the list is endless but there are no words that can really help. I wish there were   You are an amazing person and such a wonderful FF to everyone and I pray that very soon it will be your turn   It maybe worth speaking to someone as I know it helped me. There is nothing wrong with feeling how you feel but it can help to talk about it   I'm always here   xxx


----------



## Tama

GOOD LUCK TODAY DAISY


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, go have a chat with your doctor about it all and how you are feeling, there is no shame in it, I've been on anti-depressants myself before (short-term) and they did seem to help me through a very dark time in my life), don't bottle up your feelings xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Daisy, good luck with your scan today xx


----------



## Tama

Morning Hippy, how are you feeling? x


----------



## HippyChicky

Tama ~ I'm feeling a lot better today thanks, got my 1st stimming injection done last night, didn't hurt but I'm starting to feel a bit stiff and tender in the belly already, woman I work with thinks i'm going to get lots of eggs this time. How are you  Have you got over your migraines ?


----------



## HippyChicky

and talk about being away with the fairies and not concentrating, last night I was trying to partially refund a lady on Ebay but stupid me click the wrong button and gave her a full refund, hope she's honest enough to resend me the money as I posted the item yesterday.


----------



## Tama

Oh no! Yes I hope she is honest too. I am sure you will get lots of lovely eggs too     Sorry the tummy is sore but fingers crossed not too many more days having to inject. Yep migraines seem okay at the moment thanks, they come and go but at the moment all okay   It's such a lovely day today. I had a long walk with the dogs this morning and the sun was just coming up and there was a mist on the fields - lovely   x


----------



## Kitten 80

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning peeps 

Shemonkey now I will not have talk like that you are far to preciouse to us and I will put 3 shoots on you just to make sure you land safe     

Hi everyone I am ok no blasted AF AND IT WILL STAY LKE THAT FOR THE NEXT 8 MONTHS because technicly I am 4 weeks 2 days pg going by how they work it out


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you, now I've stopped crying    Wonder if you'll manage to have twins on my birthday   

Kitten hang in there, still all looking promising for a BFP    

Susan sorry you haven't DR, hope the injections sort that out   

Shemonkey     Take care and do get help from Drs   

Midwife coming at lunchtime today now to weigh twins as they've decided they don't want to wait until Sunday    they've put on enough weight to stay at home.


----------



## Dona-Marie

Shemonkey go talk to ur doc and no talking like that life will not be the same without u who can i take the mick out off when Liverpool loose again 

OMG ARNIE CONGRATS MATE 

Ur turn on Sat kitten

Hope twins have put on weight pompey

AFM rang mw has wrestler seems to be not moving has much and sshe says if i still feel that bubs isnt moving has much ring hospital tonite after 6


----------



## Kitten 80

yep I am going to have twins to   , whens your birthday 

I woked out technicly I am 4 weeks 2 days pg going by how they work it out from the first day of last period


----------



## Arnie

JUST WAITING TO GET ON FERRY SO POSTING FROM PHONE. KITTEN SENDING YOU LOADS OF STICKY VIBES. REALLY GOOD SIGN THAT AF STAYING AWAY! POMPEY, GOOD LUCK WITH THE HEALTH VISITER THIS AFTERNOON. AM SURE THE TWINS WILL PASS WITH FLYING COLOURS! DONA HOPE BUBS STARTS MOVING AGAIN REASSURING YOU ALTHOUGH IM SURE ALL IS WELL WITH . ARGH CANT MAKE THIS PHONE WORK PROPERLY SO WILL LEAVE IT THERE. TAKE CARE ALL AND TALK SOON XXXXN


----------



## Kitten 80

Have a nice time arnie


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Daisy - GOOD LUCK FOR 20 WEEK SCAN , Can't wait to here how bubs is doing. 

Pompey - Hope the twins are making good progress, look forward to hearing how you got on 

Shemonkey - Think going to see the dr may be a good idea right now even if you only need support in the short term, its totally understandable as you've been through so much     hang in there hon and we all think your brilliant and have been an amazing FF.

DM - Hope that lil wrestler gets moving, I find laying in the bath prodding my tummy and calling her name gets her going I think coz it kind of echos in the bathroom that helps, your gonna think I'm bonkers now arn't you  

Kitten -  and sticky vibes, I'm so glad af hasn't appeared, I so want you to have your bfp on Sat  

Tama - It is gorgeous and sunny here too, me and pooch will be heading out in a lil while for a walk I think 

Hippy - I hope you get lots of lovely eggies, well done on getting the 1st stimm injection out of the way 

Susan - Sorry to hear you couldn't get started on the stimms, such a disapointment for you but best that you are totally ready and de-lined if you know what I mean. Hope that women re-considers and does put in a better offer, Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Arnie - Still so happy to hear your news, perfect timing as well with the wedding coming , when do you think you will tell family and friends?  Have a lovely time away.

AFM - Had an appointment with the cons today and my god he is a miserable toad, he said 'oh so you've made it to 34 weeks then', I said ' I know its amazing, isn't it ' , he said ' mmmm no not really, so we'll see you in two weeks then '.  He obviously got out the wrong side of the bed this morning. Apart from that I'm going to rest a bit today what with all the galavanting and partying I've been doing the past couple of days  Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Dona-Marie

no i dont think u r nuts i lay on the bed and tease the dog and when she grumbles and barks it makes bub jump around, ive tried to do it today but both dog and baby not in the mood 

Enjoy ur trip Arnie 

Good luck with ur scan Daisy


----------



## Kitten 80

What planet is that cons on of course its amazing stupid pleb , you no keep prodding them and they will get there own back by not letting you sleep


----------



## Dona-Marie

thats true kitten think ill stop then i like my sleep and im making the most of it too 

well i cant get FF or ** on my phone so i was wondeing if i could ave one or two numbers so i can let u all know when the time comes please


----------



## daisy22

OMG!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS ARNIE!!!!!

      

I felt the same- took ages to sink in and didn't really accept it until OTD!! But your def UTD hun!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Of course but later as i am on my phone and can not message you lol ive been reading pompeys diary and everything she put i feel the same, starting to wonder if it was the gel yesterday and not blood lol as it was tiny bit


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten -   stupid pleb I like that   

DM - Probably not worth me giving you my number as we could end up having our lil wrestlers at the same time. Glad you don't think I'm bonkers   like the trick with your dog shame its not working today.

All - I may need a couple of numbers too to let you know when she arrives   oooh won't be long now!


----------



## Dona-Marie

i will message u mine and if go in the same time we can share horror stories


----------



## daisy22

Thank you so much for the good luck messages- you are all so very special!   

All is well! Thank goodness- had a horrid dream last night that baby had an avsd ( massive hole in the heart!). Got myself so wound up sat and cried before i went in!! Silly girl I am!!! But everything is fine!! Baby was laying facing my spine so really difficult to get any good pictures and couldn't tell the gender as it had its legs crossed and tucked up!! Martyn was thrilled we weren't able to find out!! Me thinks bubble takes after its daddy!! But am so relieved- feeling very blessed. 

Hi Kitten, shemonkey is right- look at me and huggies- we were cycle buddies and both got BFP's!!!  Got everything crossed  for you!!!

      

Hi Tama, thank you so much for your support this morning your a star!!! Hope today goes quickly and you can get home to enjoy the weekend!!

Hi toobee, you should complain about your consultant! What a grumpy g*t!!!!! You can have my number!!

Hi DM, you can have my number with pleasure too hun!

Hi Pompey, It is normal for new babies to loose up to 10% of the birth weight in the first week, so please dont worry if they havn't gained as much as you would like. Hopefully your midwife will be sensible and the girls will be able to stay where they belong   

Hi Hippy glad your feeling better hun!

Hi susan, sorry your feeling so deflated hun   . I'm sure your injection will be better today- I found they were worse some days than others   . That woman is very silly and cant really want your house if she's not prepared to increase her offer a bit more.    

Hi shemonkey, def go to the dr's. Do you remember me last year- I didn't think I was depressed but I was- sometimes other people know us better than we know ourselves. It doesn't always mean drugs either- I didn't have any-not they they are a bad thing but they're not always needed. The counselling I had really helped. No body could have been more cynical than me- I remember saying- 'whats the point- no amount of talking will help get me a baby'. But it wasn't about that- just having somebody  to talk to - well rant on to actually made a huge difference. It wasn't a quick fix but it really helped me. Sending you lots of hugs!!


----------



## tobeornottobe?

DM - Thanks I'll pm you my number, hope our stories arn't too horrific!  

Daisy - So glad bubble is fine, I remember feeling really emotional at the 20 week scan its such a milestone isn't it. I'll pm you my number as well  Cons was def a grumpy g!t  even one of the other girls *sarcastically *commented on how happy he looked


----------



## Huggies

Daisy - so glad all is well, even if you didn't have a cooperative baby!!! Hope you enjoyed seeing bubba again and well done for reaching another HUGE milestone     

Kitten - Sounding really good to me love, are you really holding out to Saturday or are you going to test NOW!!!      

Arnie - How are you feeling today?  Hope the news has sunk in and you are away enjoying the wedding - ps, when is yours again??!!!  What an amazing weddin present for you both     xxxx

Shemonkey - I worry when you say such things       I would also do anything to rescue you and keep you going.  I definitely think its worth talking to someone and getting the support you need, as you don't need to be thinking those negative thoughts - you are too precious!!!    

Bee - What a douchebag!!!     

Dona - I hope you feel wrestler move soon and don't have to go back to the hospital    

PompeyD -Hope all goes well today and the babies are putting on the weight they need to.  Are you breastfeeding?  How are you finding it with two?

Tama - Your walk sounds glorious!!  have a good day xxx

Hippy - Lots of eggies for you!!!!       when is your next scan? xxx

Susan - hope you are doing okay today and that the injections will get to work right away


----------



## Kitten 80

I am going to be good because i am frightened lol i no that i have come a lot further this time but still frightened would rather enjoy being pupo, why is my belly making these silly rumbling noises


----------



## Huggies

Well I completely understand Kitten and you have the willpower of an angel - I hope you are rewarded on Saturday


----------



## Fran74

Oh my flippin Gawd, I can't believe my computer at home has broken at a time like this. Nooooooooo. I literally just scanned through the last few pages but

EEEEEEEEEEEEK Arnie, AAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH. BFP! It's all coming together isn't it. 40, married, pg!! I knew it. Sticky vibes ahoy, so, so hope it works out ok. I actually had a wee cry when I read your post, embarassing as I was just about to start a PE lesson. 

Kitten, it is all sounding sooooooo positive. I will be eagerly awaiting your BFP post soon. 

Sorry I can't write more but I am at work at the moment and I have to go as stuff to do but thinking of you all as always and once my flippin computer is fixed will be back online,

Love to all xx


----------



## Tama

Ladies is it okay if I just fall apart for a moment   I'm so very tired of all of this IF   Why is my body so crap?   

Sorry  x


----------



## daisy22

Feel free to fall apart- we're here to pick you back you up


----------



## Tama

Not sure you can. It all just seems so hopeless. Another Christmas, another Birthday, another Anniversary, another friend announcing a pg, when does it stop? Sorry I just hate myself so much and am so very tired of having to to be happy.


----------



## Kitten 80

Tama hon please dont be hard on yourself (((hugs)))


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Just popping on quickly to say congratulations Pompey.

Tama lots of hugs, am so sorry it is so tough for you at the moment.

Apologies for any congratulations I have missed. But thinking of you all and looking forward to returning from study exile next thursday, but fly to Athens for aquascan on Friday. No rest for the wicked. Then having next round of whatever in November.

Love to all
xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Tama xx

Fraggles ~ hope the scan goes well x


----------



## Huggies

Tama - Not sure what to say as I doubt anything will make you feel any better.       

Fraggles - lovely to hear from you again, I hope you are doing okay and that dissertation is soon to be history so you can come back and join us again.  Good luck for your scan next Friday. xxxxxxx

Fran - hello love xxxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks ladies, sorry for the 'down' post   Don't want to bring the thread down when there is such a good vibe at the moment. I'll get myself sorted out and won't post any negative news. Hope you all have a good evening xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

tama thats what we r here for mate      wish i could get to both u and shemonkey and give u both proper hugs but i cant so cyber ones will ave to do sorry       

AFM the little wrestler has awoke my trick worked in the end got the dog to grumble and bark only coz i was pretending to slap dh    thanks for numbers ladies


----------



## Fraggles

Oh Arnie how could I have missed that news. Congratulations love.

F x


----------



## Fraggles

Tama know what you mean, I am thinking the same thing!! Lots of hugs to us both. xxx


----------



## Tama

Thanks Dona   x

Fraggles    Good Luck for the scan    xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

oops hi fraggles hows the studying going r u nearly done good luck with scan


----------



## Kitten 80

did you pg ladys get wind at first?


----------



## Dona-Marie

ive still got it    dh reckons at the moment the way i am i could beat any bloke


----------



## daisy22

Hi Fraggles   

Tama, your not bringing the thread down- it would be very false if we only ever posted happy things. Like huggies said- there are not really words that can make it better- but we all love you and want to support you. So dont apologise for posting your feelings- even if there are no magic answers- we are here to listen      

Kitten, yes and it only gets worse!!


----------



## Susan01

hi everyone,

Just wanted to post a really big    to Tama and Shemonkey. I think it's allowed to stop the act for a while sometimes. I've certainly found counselling / therapy helpful in the past. Being on the other side of my dh's depression, it's amazing to see how once you go down it warps your view of everything - and what a relief it is to come out the other end which does always happen however bad you might feel. Tama - I don't know if this helps at all, but I always remind myself that the most likely cause for 'unexplained' infertility is not our bodies, but viability of the embryos. The only problem with that is there's nothing you can 'do' to sort it out. But there's certainly nothing to be gained from blaming yourself.    

AFM - thank goodness it's the weekend! Hmm injection number two to look forward to now.

Kitten - still looking good....!


----------



## Kitten 80

but its so uncomfy   

I hope its my time


----------



## Guest

Tama honey, big big hugs for you     you know your body isn't crap don't you? It's just giving you a bloody hard time at the moment    It *will* come good for you though, don't understand why it has to be so damn hard for such lovely people       

Lovely to hear from you Fraggles    

Thanks for all your kind words, not sure what I'd do without you all sometimes and here I am abandoning you all at the moment  Anyway I did go to the doctors today about a bad shoulder and arm that I've had but I couldn't pluck up the courage to tell him that I've gone completely bonkers at the moment  Am hoping if I try and bury how I feel it'll somehow go away  Turns out that as well as ripping my face open i also damaged a nerve when I fell off the Segway and am now on anti-inflamatories (sp?!) and have been referred for physio... numpty!!

Anyway thanks again my lovelies  Have also had my lovely Arnie propping me up today which I feel bad about cos she should be celebrating and enjoying her fantastic news not putting up with my 

Oh and by the way the parachute jump will be tandem so it'll be fine 

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, please don't bury your feelings and don't you ever blame yourself for feeling like this, do not be afraid to seek help, no-one will laugh at you or tell you to give yourself a shake and get on with life, you are human like the rest of us and have feelings and emotions. And please don't forget we are all here for you xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Tama - Big squidge hon, really wish you didn't have to wait so long for your next tx coz I think it would help if it was sooner and you would have that to focus on, wish you and shemonkey didn't have to go through this its so not fair, you are both lovely caring ladies and deserve your bfp's so much. Hope you can talk to your dh about how your feeling, there are times to put a brave face on but maybe this is not one of those times and you need to grieve a bit with your dh about your last tx. Sending you a truck load of hugs honey


----------



## Kitten 80

Hugs shemonkey


----------



## Arnie

Hello lovelies, so I couldnt hold out any longer. Theres a computer in the middle of the hall at the guesthouse and I've been looking longingly every time I've walked past it on the way to our room but been too embarassed to sit on fertility friends so obviously but then this morning thought 'what the h*ll', gotta see how everyone is getting on.
Kitten, you are indeed a saint not testing yet but so hopeful for you this time as the witch hasnt turned up        
Tama, I wish you didnt feel so awful at the moment.  I hate it when you blame yourself for the fact that you havnt managed so far to get pregnant.  This isnt about blame, if anyone has a rubbish body its me when we've always known that the reason we needed ICSI was because my tubes are b*ggered.  I'm probably one of the few of us on here that do know its their 'fault' but you know what, I never rant and rave at my body because its a bl**dy good one, its strong and healthy and only lets me down in one way. Whatever the reason why you're having problems, whether its an immune issue, unidentified issue with DH's swimmers or just plain and simple bad luck I do truly truly truly think at some point you will have a child.  If you're struggling at the moment you must talk at least to DH about it.  This is a joint problem for you as a couple and you mustnt take it all on yourself     
Daisy, fab news that all was well at your scan   
Shemonkey, i'm a great believer also in burying how you feel until that point , normally after a bottle of wine, when it all comes out   .  It obviously wasnt the right time for you to talk to the doctor yesterday if you couldnt bring yourself to    Really sorry you're going to have to go to physio (you womble!) No more extreme sports (!), oh yeah, forgot you're planning on jumping out a plane   
Arghhhh, the cleaner is stood right behind me now, not sure I can stay on much longer   


Tobee, hope you're still enjoying maternity leave, Pompey, pleased to hear the twins have both put weight on, Dona, great that bubs has been kicking you again (!),


----------



## Arnie

Computer was playing up! Fraggles, nice to hear from you, good luck with your aquascan next week.  Fran, thought you'd been quiet. Have to say I laughed at the thought of you crying before a pe lesson! Susan, those injections can be painful but only two weeks of them so you'll soon be stimming with Hippy     and Hippy, woohoo for being well and truly stimming now! Whens your first scan? Right this keyboard is so small I keep pressing the wrong keys so am giving up now! Had to pee on another stick yesterday as my digital one i've been carrying around with me had finally gone blank! No symptoms about from consitpation (!) and not sure that isnt the pessaries! Also ovaries really painful by the evening, was trying to turn over in bed last night and it felt like I kept 'pulling' them


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - How are you today?  and Sticky vibes!!

Arnie - Glad you could get on here honey, hope the constipation eases off, drink loads of water and eat plenty of fruit  you don't want piles (trust me  ). Are you still on  

Shemonkey -  What have you got planned for the weekend ?

Tama - How are you feeling today? 

Hippy - Thanks for your number  , how are you feeling on the stimms? When do you have your next scan?

Susan - How are you doing was the injection last night a bit better than the first one? Hope your tummys not too sore 

Fraggles - Good to see you back on here and we look forward to having you back when you have finished your dissertation.  
Hope the aquascan goes o.k 

Fran - Hello lovely to see you on here again too, hope your comp at home gets fixed soon 

Daisy - How are you today hon are you feeling any better?

DM - Hope your lil wrestler is getting moving today, I have to say the movements are less noticeable than before because there is less room in there I suppose but I went for a walk with the dog yesterday and ouch I could feel her head pressing down   and her moving about.

Pompey - How did you get on yesterday, hope all is well with the girls and you are taking little steps back to the road to recovery 

Well its a very grey, windy wet day here today, I'm gonna do a bit of housework and get the spare room ready for my nephew coming to stay, really looking forward to seeing him. Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Guest

Have a great day sightseeing Arnie!!









Morning Bee  Have a very exciting weekend planned, not sure if you remember that our friends went off to live in Cambodia for a couple of months? Well anyway they've come back for a surprise visit and we're getting together with some other friends on Saturday for dinner... can't wait!!!! Then on Sunday we're off to Brighton in the camper to a VW thing and also to watch another friend do a half marathon, he's done no training though eeeek!!! Have a lovely weekend with your nephew  

How's everyone else today? Hope you all have great weekends... especially you Kitten       

xxx


----------



## Huggies

Huge Hugs to Tama and Shemonkey - thinking of you ladies      

Arnie - enjoy your weekend and keep smiling my lovely   

Kitten - how are things today??  All looking good still??      

Bee - Have fun with your nephew - how old is he? xx

PompeyD - hope all went ok yesterday and the girls are still at home with you   

Susan & Hippy - Good luck with your injections girls


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps 
sorry not been on i felt really sick so DH brought of ginger biscuits feel a bit better now.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - Great symptoms chick, I found ginger biscuits were helpful too,  Can't wait to hear your news tomorrow  

Shemonkey - Sounds like you have a fun packed weekend hon. Hope your friend makes it round the half marathon without any trouble. I love Brighton, I hope the weather is fine for you so you can make the most of it. 

Huggies - Yep he should be arriving any moment now, he's 9 yrs old and fab company, love having lil chats with him  How are you? x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hope i dont disapoint


----------



## Guest

You're pregnant kitten no doubt about it!! Xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Kitten good luck for tomorrow 

All okay with girls weights   

Have good weekends everyone


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats great pompey


----------



## Huggies

Great news PompeyD      

Kitten - wishing you all the best for tomorrow!!!


----------



## daisy22

Hi girls!!

Ooh Kitten, You deserve a gold medal for not testing early!!    Sending you lots of luck for tomorow!!!!


            



Hi Arnie, is it starting to sink in yet!!!!!  pregant lady!!!! 

Hi Tama, how are you hun? Did you have to go back to work today?

Hi Shemonkey, your weekend does sound lovely- hope you have a lovely time!!- No sedgeways though- did you see a chap died on one this week?

Hi Pompey, so glad the girls weight was OK!

Hi Toobee, hope you have a lovely time with your nephew!! 

Hi Huggies, how are you hun? Are you planning on finding out the flavour?

Hi Susan, hope your injections have been better.

Hi Fraggles, really lookg forward to having you back- have sent you a friends reuest on **- in case your wondering who the strange lady is!!!

Hi Hippy, how is the stimming going- when is your 1st scan?

AFM been shopping with MIL today- was lovely! Still sounding like a 50 a day smoker!!    The weather is foul here- not stopped raining all day!


----------



## Susan01

That's great that all's well with the girls Pompey.

Kitten -      

Hippy - hope those follies are starting to grow.

Shemonkey and Tama     . Hope you both have a good weekend.

Tobe - hope you have  nice time with your nephew.

Arnie - has it sunk in yet?

Hi to everyone else.

AFM - injection was definitely better last night. I remembered that it stings if it's got any drips on the needle. Anyway, I was still having trouble judging the amount and getting rid of air bubbles, so I did the injection and then realised there was a huge air bubble half way up, so I had to take it out, get rid of the air bubble and do it again. And then I worried because I was a bit short, so thought I'd better do a third one to top up    . At least all of that jabbing has made me immune to the whole thing again! No progress on house selling, so I've made a momentous decision to agree to drop the price and see if we get someone else to offer. We're hoping to buy a plot of land and build a kit house, and so I've been doing lots of research over the past few days, and it looks like we'd still be able to do what we want if we lower our price. And I so want to stop being stuck, stuck, stuck.


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks peeps

i wonder if arnie is feeling sick lol i am popping ginger biscuits like pills


----------



## daisy22

Anybody else watching strictly tonight? I am sooooo excited!!


----------



## HippyChicky

Pompey, I'm so glad the twins are doing well

Susan, hopefully you are starting to DR properly now

AFM the stimming is going well, 3rd one done and I just feel a bit tender on my belly where they've been done, got my scan next Wednesday, so glad I got the time provisionally booked off work for this cycle as I now have a new boss (company merger and what not), think I need to have a chat with them all about it next week.


----------



## Fran74

Kitten, good luck for tomorrow's test. Sooooo exciting    .


----------



## HippyChicky

Kitten, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning, good luck sweetheart x


----------



## Arnie

good luck for tomorrow kitten, have everything crossed for you! You still have better symptoms than me! Will be on tomorrowy to see your news. Night all xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Its early but im pregnant yay bfp


----------



## Arnie

woohoo! Thats fab news. Really really pleased for you honey. And sure it must be twins cos of the strong symptoms you've had.  just did official test, now have to wait til can ring care and really make it official! Also did another digital one and now says 2-3 weeks. Xx


----------



## Kitten 80

The result came up fast before the control so must be twins ah    I am so happy then sick then ginger biscuit then happy then sick then ginger biscuit


----------



## tobeornottobe?

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

KITTEN AND ARNIE I JUST WANT TO CRY I'M SO SO SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH ITS THE BEST NEWS EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

             spin             spin             spin             spin


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you its like christmas    I woke up at 02:13 thought no to early then woke up at 06:03 thought ok cant hold it in any more


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten you've done so well to wait til otd, I would have cracked days ago   now keep eating those ginger biscuits and hope the sickness dosen't last too long


----------



## Guest

Congratulations to you both xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

thanks peeps the trick is to sleep off the sickness


----------



## HippyChicky

OMG !!!!! Yay Kitten !!!!!!!! Congrats xx


----------



## Susan01

Great Kitten!!! Congratulations. What a week it's been on here!


----------



## Fran74

Kitten, Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay, fantastic! That's such good news. I knew you were when you mentioned the sore (.)(.) but only in the evenings. May the happy then sick then ginger biscuit last ( but not for too long obviously   ) Now, take care of yourself. What are you going to do today? You're right about sleeping off the sickness by the way- I've just been asleep for 12 hours solid-it's the only thing that works. Nice.  

So, 2 more down- how many to go? 5..6? We WILL get 100% BFP on this thread in the end.
Shemonkey, Tama, Susan, Fraggles, Hippy        Your turn next. 

Now, I have the whole day off and no plans apart from to clean the windows in my bedroom as they are so filthy they are making me gag- rock n roll- and I will also fully catch up with the goings on of the ExIUIers cause I've been a bit out of touch recently. My computer seems to have miraculously fixed itself for the moment which is good.

Have a great Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## Guest

Not me fran xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

OMG Kitten told u not to worry just finished crying 

AFM sorry for not getting on yesterday but after shopping wasnt feeling good again so i slept most of the day not feeling any better today but i promised MIL a fruit cake so i got make one has she isnt well to cut a very long and bboring story short has i had said not felt the wrestler move much then on thursday got really violent pains so bad that it dropped me to the floor so rang PAU went in and was on monitors for over a hour while on monitors pain was settling and bubs was jumping around anyways HB was great so yet agian bubs has bruised me i would hate to see my insides MW and Dr said i would have to invest in a bump band to help with the pain and wear it for the rest of my pregnancy MW said bubs is happy where he/she is for now 

Pompey great news on the twins weight


----------



## Susan01

Shemonkey.

Just off out for a walk and some mushroom hunting seeing as it's a lovely autumn day.


----------



## Fran74

Why not Shemonkey, are you not going to have any more goes? Sorry, if I have missed something. 

Susan, careful with those mushrooms!


----------



## Guest

Don't think we are fran, can't cope with anymore negatives and can't cope with never being a mum it's all a bit of a mess really xxx


----------



## PompeyD

*CONGRATULATIONS KITTEN & ARNIE ON YOUR BFPS!!!!*
[/color] *            *


----------



## PompeyD

Shemonkey hope you're taking care of yourself, know you have to do what's best for you and OH but a new clinic could make all the difference


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, as Pompey has said, maybe do some research on other clinics. And how about you and your OH going away for a nice holiday just to get away from it all for a bit xx

Susan, I've got some mushrooms in my garden, don't think they're the edible type though


----------



## Arnie

shemonkey can totally understand you not wanting to put yourself through this again. Rather than getting easier i think the whole process gets harder the more you do. You know i'm an advocate of trying to accept a life without kids can be a fantastic one so if thats what you decide then support you 100%. Having said that you're idea about going to a different clinic just so you never have any what if moments might be what you need for closure. Have a good day cupcake. Xx


----------



## Fran74

Shemonkey- I can understand that- it's a bit of a vicious circle. Our 2nd ICSI was going to be our last go, I certainly couldn't be doing with forking out loads of money for something I felt sure wouldn't work. It was 2010 or adoption for us- and still will be it this pg doesn't work out- fingers crossed. I don't think I could go through tx again, it is just so stressful. But then there's always that chance that the next tx could be the one. It's horrible- like the worst and most expensive form of gambling. I totally understand how some people send themselves into total financial and emotional ruin doing it. I know you will find the strength from somewhere to carry on, no matter what direction you choose and that you will be an amazing mum one day. Who is this Dr you are seeing in 4 weeks?


----------



## Dona-Marie

Shemonkey    has other said u will be a mum and u will make a great one and has popmey said a new clinic could be good sending big hugs friend


----------



## Dona-Marie

I think i ave the best DH in the world just found out that Meatloaf is coming back to the UK in Dec and he has said i can go has a late 40th birthday present OMG i love that man


----------



## 12tigger

allo folks!

Arnie .... wow .....    

just so very pleased for you love - you deserve it!

ive sent you a pm

much love to everyone

Tig


----------



## daisy22

KITTEN,

MANY CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!


----------



## Tama

Congratulations Kitten     xx


----------



## Kitten 80

thanks guys    I am relly tiered 

Shemonkey my love    we will be here 100% what ever you decide


----------



## Susan01

It's so difficult isn't it Shemonkey. I went into this saying I'd have my NHS goes and that's it. I guess in some ways (  ) that's easier because DH is so against the whole tx thing. So this is it for me. I guess we all have to make our choice when we call an end to it and start putting energy into accepting rather than trying. Just have to hope still that we get what we want before forced to make that call.


----------



## HippyChicky

I'm also not sure if I'd pay to have a 3rd attempt if this one doesn't work, I'm so grateful to have had 2 chances at it on the nhs. Guess it's something I'll have to deal with if and when the the time happens


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Shemonkey -                  

I hope you will look into adoption if your not having anymore tx, I think you would make a great mum x


----------



## Huggies

*YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY KITTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!**CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So happy for you darling. You look after yourself and I can't wait to find out if its one or two!!!!! Have a great day hun and hope you can sleep off some more of that sickness.*


----------



## Huggies

Shemonkey - can only really agree with what the others have said about trying another clinic - just one last time to see what could happen. I know the financial and emotional sides are hard, but maybe just one more go is all you need and then you can close the book and look at your other options.  I really, really, really, really want to see you become a mum and we will all be here until that happens.

Huge hugs


----------



## daisy22

Evening girlies!!

How are our 2 newly  ladies this evening? Will you both be getting early scans?



Hi Tama, hope your having a lovely weekend with your sister!

Hi Pompey, how is your 1st weekend at home with the girls? 

Hi toobee, how are you hun?

Hi Susan, how are things going?

Hi Hippy, how are you feeling?

Hi Fran, my windows are filthy too- mostly from the brickdust as we're still living on a builing site!! Hope you have a nice day.

Hi shemonkey,  sending you a million big squishy cyber hugs     

Hi huggies, how;s your weekend?


AFM, supposed to be going to chatsworth tomorow with some friends and their baby but not sure if its fair as am still coughing and spluttering- so might stay here by myself!    See how I feel in the morning.

Must be the only sado strictly fan then!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

I can speak for me that i am a very happy mum to be but the nervousness never stops  

Huggies i have been eating me biscuits food tastes different to me


----------



## Winegum

Hello ladies  
Lurker here - hope you don't mind me temporarily crashing. I'm an ex IUIer but haven't posted here before - can't cope with posting regularly on more than one thread  but this is a lovely thread.

I felt compelled to post today - I have been reading *Kitten *and *Arnie's* diaries and I just wanted to say I'm soooooooooooooooooo happy for you both and send you massive    Your stories have given me hope in the light of recent events in my own tx journey - thank you for sharing everything 

*Shemonkey:* Have been reading your diary too honey and I'm so sorry that you are feeling so sad  

*Tama: *Hello lovely, I have also been a bit awol (you'll remember...) but I will pm you this w/e.

Hello to everyone else and I hope you all have a fab w/e.

Love
Winegum xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Your welcome winegum


----------



## HippyChicky

hiya winegum, I remember you from the IUI thread xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Welcome to the thread winegum  

Daisy hope your feeling better tomorrow, I've been looking after my nephew and he has a stinking cold and cough bless him so no doubt it'll be me next 

Kitten & Arnie - 

Well I'm cream crackered so gonna have a sanctuary filled bath and then bed I think, n night peeps x


----------



## Arnie

just a quickie. So back in hotel room, leaving bf to boogie night away. Very boring of me but have been so uncomfortable today with my bloated tum and without booze to distract me couldnt bring myself to stay up any longer. So i have a very early scan on the 13th cos of chance of ectopic pregnancy with my dodgy tubes. Hi winegum, glad diary has helped, reminds me must update when i get home from ireland. Hope everyone has had a lovely saturday and talk to you all soon. Tig will pm you when home. Xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning Arnie 

I think you would no if you had an eptopic hon I no I would    been there done that got the tshirt you no gassiness is very common in early pg it says to eat slowly and little and offten which prevents this and constipation and heart burn and to stop sick ness is to nip it in the bud so when you wake up get a ginger biscuit out you side draw sit up and nibble then get out of bed all good tips from a book that my friend gave me


----------



## PompeyD

Morning Kitten, how you feeling today? Is it starting to sink in yet?


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Hon yes it is    wakeing up feeling sick is a good reminder    did you have back ache at the begining.


----------



## PompeyD

Didn't have a lot of symptoms apart from sore boobs until sickness kicked in at 7 weeks


----------



## Kitten 80

thats just typical me get sickness from the start


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Arnie - Think you were right not to overdo it last night, that constantly bloated feeling will stay with you now for the next 8 months!! Glad you've got an early scan hopefully that will reassure you that he/she is in the right place 

Kitten - Hope the early ginger biscuit works hon its definately a good book you've been reading, I'm getting a lot of heartburn but its actually better if I eat small amounts and often 

Pompey - Morning  has it sunk in yet that your babies are home safe and sound and that you are a mummy, I can't believe it'll be me soon, its been good having all this ml I've been washing her clothes and blankets in preparation and sorting out the last few things we need to buy. Hope your having a good weekend, have the girls been getting yo up in the night much? Hows the feeding going? The doctors don't think I'll be able to beastfeed because my prolactin levels are low but am gonna give it a try just in case so feeling a bit nervous about that, I just hope the midwives will be helpful on the ward and understanding if I don't produce any.

Morning to everyone today is a bit grey wet and windy so gonna have a day at home and do some painting  Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes the book says that we will feel bloated all the way though but i dont care  i am having a lie down feel very tired.


----------



## Fran74

Hey Winegum, nice to meet you. 

Quiet on here, what's going on?

Am very much into x factor already, though a bit disappointed that Cowell didn't put the two diva feaver fellas through. 

Night night then.


----------



## Kitten 80

Im here via phone


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Wow can't believe its so quiet on here did I say something to offend everyone 

Xfactor - Cheryl has lost the plot there were so many good singers for her to choose from and she chose the marilyn monroe wannabe - what is that about!!! Gamu was really good and another girl who came back for a second time the one with long hair and the blue dress I think can't remember her name but she had a powerful voice. Also loved the girl with the fro she had a great voice.

Anyway I'll shut up rambling now  Hope you all have a good day, I'm having coffee with a very good friend and then me and my mum are going to pick my nephew up from school and have tea together. Best get ready and tidy up after my very messy but gorgeous husband 

Kitten - When are you back at work hon? Take it easy and hope they will be accomodating when you go back, I found that people wern't very helpful at first until I got a large bump then they couldn't do enough for me  the thing is you feel worse in the first three months and thats when you need the support. Take care x


----------



## PompeyD

Morning,

Bee feeding the girls is going okay apart from them not putting on weight when weighed again yesterday, midwife back again tomorrow. They're now being breast fed with formula top ups during the day and I'm expressing to try and increase my milk. They have been sleeping between their night feeds though so we have been getting more sleep than I thought we would which is good as gives me more time to recover from having them. Enjoy coffee with your friend and have fun with your nephew. Not long to go until Evie arrives now   

Kitten have you got a date for your first scan yet?

Arnie are you back from Ireland yet? Hope all is okay with you   

Shemonkey hope you are okay   

Hello to everyone else, hope you all had good weekends


----------



## daisy22

Morning girls!!

Hi toobee, Couldn't agree more about Cheryl- what was she thinking   . They keep saying theres gonna be a twist so be interesting to see what that is!!

Hi kitten, how you feeling this morning - hows the sickness?

Hi Arnie, how are you hun? Have you enjoyed your weekend hun?

Hi Fran, how are you my lovely?

Hi Pompey, I'm sure the girsl will have put weight on hun if they are feeding OK. Hope it goes well with the midwife.

Hi shemonkey, how are you hun, did you see ann widicomb on sat- soooo funny! cant wait for her salsa on sat!! 

Hi Tama, are you back at nasty work today? Hope its not too bad for you hun   

Hi DM, how are you hun- hope you havn't had anymore of those nasty pains.

Hi Huggies, did you have a lovely weekend?

Hi Fraggles, good luck with your aqau scan hun!

Hi Hippy, how are things going? Have you got a scan today?

Hi susan how are things with you hun?

AFM, had to go to impact clinic again this morning- total easte of time- dip my wee and so BP then repeat we will induce you at 40 weeks- come back at 32 to disscuss it!! Could have stayed in bed for an extra couple of hours esp as i'm on nights tonight!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Afternoon peeps yes i am at work but i am shattered woke up a 5 this morning for a wee and the sickness started i can not get comfy i have trapped wind  guys, nurse emailed me congratulations and she will get back to me about scan date should be in 2 weeks which is good because thats nearly 7 weeks as tomorrow i will be 5 weeks


----------



## Dona-Marie

Morning Ladies 

Hope u r all well

Shemonkey i wont say anything about Liverpool   

AFM went up North to c my and spent too much money again got the bump band not put it on yet took my best mates kids with me who r now 11 and 15 which is so hard to believe has i remember chaning and feeding them when they were babies as for pain last nite was really bad cried myself to sleep still getting it this morning seeing MW tomorrow so will ave a word with her


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Yes back from Ireland.  Was a lovely weekend although was sat at a table with group who decided would be fun to play drinking games so my plan of trying to not be too obvious about drinking didnt work and just had to come right out and say I wasnt drinking.  I didnt elaborate and no one asked although I think it was cos I went very red and just looked away   
Dona, sorry you're having so much pain at the moment, hope the midwife can suggest something when you see her tomorrow   
Kitten, your symptoms do seem to have kicked in straight away .... must be twins if not quads!!!!    
Tobee, have a lovely afternoon with your friend and mum   
Pompey, good to hear you are getting some sleep    as Daisy says if the girls are feeding then they should be putting on weight     
Daisy, how irritating that you had to get out of bed early when you are on nights tonight    
Shemonkey, hope you had a lovely time with your friends on the weekend    
Ok, gotta rush.  Think I should update my diary and do some work before leaving to see the registrar to finally give my intention to get married .... cutting it fine? Me?!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

I think you maybe right


----------



## Dona-Marie

i think its quads u r going to ave Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

well need a bigger flat then , my G I am so tiered ( . )y( . ) are massive I love it just dont touch or I will


----------



## Dona-Marie

my (.)(.) seem to have stopped growing to the disappointment to dh but mine where never small so glad dont think i could cope with bigger ones


----------



## Kitten 80

I am a very small girl    not any more


----------



## Dona-Marie

ur dh will love u for them but if like my mate they get big when pg but after she had baby they seem to go smaller i hoping that will happen to me hows the sickness now


----------



## HippyChicky

Can I have a whinge for a moment  My belly feel so heavy, tight and twingey, please let there be lots of eggies getting nice and ready. I'm sooo tired as well.


----------



## PompeyD

Hippy sure there are lots of follies with lovely eggs growing in there for you    Try and get plenty of rest/sleep


----------



## Arnie

hippy, i'm sure all that twanging is a good sign and there are loads of follies growing away. When's your first scan? X


----------



## 12tigger

Allo Arnie!

How are you?  

love

tig


----------



## Dona-Marie

sounds good to me Hippy    that u ave loads


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hippy - the whole process and drugs can make you feel tired and yucky so sending you big hugs    You will feel better when they tell you you have lots of juicy follies! Take lots of care of yourself tho and don't overdo it 

Daisy - Sorry you had an uneventful trip this morning. Apart from my scans and hearing evies heartbeat (which i love) all my antenatal appointments have been predictable they just keep repeating the same stuff over and over but have not gone through what will happen during labour or what my options are or anything practical like that its v frustrating, thankfully my friend is a midwife and is going to go through the whole thing with me so when it comes to labour I will understand what I do or don't want. So if you want any info I will hopefully be able to help once I've seen her. 

Kitten - Won't be long til you see your baby bean/s 

Dona - It must be so hard being in such pain  I really hope youre more comfortable now, you'll probably find the labour a doddle considering what you have been through so far 

Arnie - How did you get on at the registrars, does it feel that its really happening now?  How are you feeling in general hon its good to have you back.

Pompey - Keeping everything crossed for your girls putting on weight I'm really glad they are keeping a close eye on you and your girls, sounds like you are gettig some rest which must be helping. Sending you loads of hugs, I know the first few weeks can be the toughest emotionally and physically despite the overwhelming joy you must feel as well.    

Right well I'm shattered I've not had an afternoon nap today lol!  So gonna have a bath and an early night I think.


----------



## Dona-Marie

i am hoping its going to be easy but knowing my luck it wont i am sooooooooooooo tired want to watch NCIS LA on sky one at 9 but dont think ill make it falling asleep at comp


----------



## Dona-Marie

didnt get to watch NCIS     

Good nite god bless


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps


----------



## Dona-Marie

Morning ladies

How u feeling Arnie and Kitten got over the shock yet 

just a quick at midwife in a hour still having loads of pain its driving me mad and making me sick


----------



## Kitten 80

I got a blooming scan date whoo hoo  i am so excited peeps and frightened as well  lol


----------



## daisy22

Have been a very naughty daisy!!!   

Have been for a privare gender scan today!

I am having a little boy!!   

A bit shocked TBH as was convinced it was a girl!! But very happy!!   

Dh knows I have been for a scan but doesn't want to know the flavour so have a BIG secret to keep!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

yay daisy you naughty girl


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Daisy - Wowee! A little boy thats lovely  you are v naughty  do you think you can keep it a secret  

Kitten - Great news about getting scan date sorted, is it another 2ww  until you see your bubba 

DM - How did the midwife app go? 

Well Marks n Sparks had a sale on so couldn't resist spending some money in there, really need to be more careful with my pennies from now on  Hope everyone is ok today


----------



## Kitten 80

I no   this is a worring time though isnt it


----------



## Dona-Marie

Naughty Daisy Congrats   

Kitten u will ave to ave a new ticker for count down to scan 

AFM MW went ok found some sugar in my weee nothing to worry about wrestlers head is, back is where the pain is so she thinks thats what could be wrong see will ring me tom to c how i am and if still in pain she will have a word with hospital to see what can be done


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Hope your not in to much pain hon 

I will do ticker later


----------



## PompeyD

Congratulations Daisy         Good luck keeping it quiet from your DH, it was mine who wanted to find out. Glad we did though   

Kitten when is scan?   

Dona hope the pain settles down   

Bee I do spend more time than usual crying    sure my hormones will settle down soon!

Girls have both put on weight so midwife happy with them, back to weigh again on Friday. Very hectic BF, expressing and doing formula top ups but will be worth it if I can solely BF soon. We went for our first walk today, wasn't far and I'm very slow but felt much better for getting on. Not looking forward to DH going back to work next Monday


----------



## Dona-Marie

glad the girls r putting on weight 

this pain is getting me down and nasty tempered i am hoping it goes soon too


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats good Pompey   , scan is 21st october


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone, my laptop went caput today so have been without the internet at work   , still home now so can get my ff fix!    
Great news on your scan date Kitten, you should have a heartbeat by then shouldnt you? Don't think i'll have one by next week so hoping they give me another one a couple of weeks later    
Dona, not surprised your a bit bad tempered at the moment, you've been in more or less constant pain for ages now havent you?
Pompey, great news that the girls are both doing well and you're doing fantastic with your bf and expressing, it must be such hard work! oh and yay for managing a walk too, bet you got loads of attention!
Tobee, so what did you buy?   
Daisy, thats the first boy on the thread so woohoo! Do you think you'll be able to keep it quiet from DH?
So anyway, tmi coming up ... BF was gagging for a bit loving action this morning so I gave in    but bit worried, how soon did the rest of you pregnant girlies start normal relations (!) again?
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Going by the silly way they work it out I will be 7 weeks and 2 days so yes should even look like a baby  , this is what baby should look like

http://3dpregnancy.parentsconnect.com/calendar/8-weeks-pregnant.html

I no it says 8 weeks but technicly you are in your 8th week when you7 weeks

/links


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie I carried on as normal from 3 days after ET until bump got too big. If you're comfortable with it and have no bleeding I don't think there's any need to miss out. I'm sure your clinic will do another scan so you can see the heartbeat   

Kitten do you think you've got twins in there?   

Hope everyone else is okay


----------



## Kitten 80

I was wondering when to do the deed but was to frightened to do it incase mc i might wait till after scan, apart from sore boobies  and weeing in the early hours and the slight nausea and the odd cramp i feel normal is this ok pompey


----------



## PompeyD

Kitten all symptoms sound normal and don't worry if they come and go   

Hippy how are you feeling today?

Susan is the injecting going okay?


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes i was worried lol as not as sick as i was


----------



## Dona-Marie

whats this loving action    me and dh havent since doing ICSI    and at the mo if he came near me i would slap him   

Arnie yes been in pain alot lately some women r enjoying being pg i am not i know ive been waiting for a such a long time for it to happen now it has cant wait to give birth so i can be pain free hope that makes sense

anyways off to bed talk tomorrow sometime


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Arnie - Been out buying clothes for evie in the marks n spencers sale got some lovely things.As for doing the deed we waited until I was about 4 months as I was too worried for the first 3 months but they say it is perfectly safe so just do what feels right for you. 

DM - I can understand you wanting to see your lil wrestler as soon as possible and being pain free you've had a very difficult pregnancy chick 

Kitten - Symptoms will come and go as Pompey said, you'll be just fine, try and do whatever relaxes you 

Pompey - I'm so glad the girls have put on wieght and are making good progress, well done for getting out for a walk sending you big hugs and hope the hormones settle down for you soon 

Not alot to report this end its been a quiet day and I'm now looking forward to dh coming home.


----------



## Huggies

Hi everyone, sorry for absence, work has been busy and I was at a conference today so no time for internet usage.

Arnie and Kitten - I hope those first scans come nice and quickly for you and that you are both keeping well.  Arnie - when is the wedding??

Daisy - WOW - Congrats on your baby boy!!!  Can't believe you are going to have to keep this secret and I will be very impressed if you can, especially without DH just asking you outright now that he knows you know!!!

Pompey - glad the girls are doing well, although it sounds very tiring work, it will be tough when DH goes back to work, but you just need to do whats right for you and them and don't feel you SHOULD be trying to do anything.

Bee - M&S sale - how lovely, their baby stuff is gorgeous, hope you got some great stuff. 

Hippy - I think your first scan is tomorrow, so best of luck and hope those follies are growing nice and strong.

Susan - how are you feeling?  Any more word on the house?  

Dona - sorry you have been having such a tough time, I really hope things improve when baby is out and you can start feeling normal again.

Fran, Fraggles, Tama and Shemonkey - hope you ladies are doing okay - thinking of you all                    

AFM - no idea where my lungs are just now, but definitely suffering from shortness of breath already - I am asthmatic, so having to use my inhaler a bit more which I don't like, but been told it is just everything being squashed up already.


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps 

I felt sicky this morning    I have a strange feeling in my lady garden


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Huggies - Shortness of breath does start early, I remember thinking surely you only get short of breath in the last few weeks, but unfortunately not, but you do get used to it. 

Kitten - You'll get a lot of strange feelings down there its a bit freaky at times 

Well I've got a day blobbing out with dh which should be nice I've just got to close my eyes to the mess he makes when he's here lol! Its like he leaves a path of debris behind him wherever he goes


----------



## HippyChicky

Scan went ok, had a bloody med student (said he'd just started there in September so either a final year med student or or med student who'd just graduated and wanted to specialise in fertility) doing the scan and measurements. He did not involve me once during the entire scan, the nurse had to get him to double check everything. So here we go, 1 x 13mm, 2 x 11mm, 2 x 10mm on right ovary and 1 on left ovary.  Also have lots of antral follies which now after googling means they're resting so the others can mature. He didn't once give me any positive feedback. Will get a phonecall tomorrow to tell me if and when the next scan will be and also when EC will be. Do you think these follies will get to the perfect size by next Tuesday ? I've very disappointed that my left ovary is doing well this time.


----------



## Dona-Marie

Hippy they sound good to me 

I need to say sorry about my post last nite dont get me wrong i am very very happy i am pg and going to get the bubs we have always wanted its just the pain is getting me down a lot so i am sorry if i upset anyone i didnt mean to 

Kitten has tobe said there plenty of that to come and some r really strange 

AFM not too bad at the mo


----------



## Kitten 80

DM dont be silly hun   

I have shortness of breth so that rested my mind a bit 

I have a due date    7 th june doctors told me today when I went to get more pessarys 

and a bumper pack will be sent to me in two weeks 

I no this might sound strange but I feel like a fraud    untill I see my babys I will feel like I am fibbing


----------



## Dona-Marie

Not strange at all Kitten if u hang on 5 days until 12 June thats my wedding anv.


----------



## Kitten 80

did you feel like that DM


----------



## Dona-Marie

yes and sometimes i still do even though wrestlers is moving i feel like its not real until he/she is in my arms i told the MW and she said after everything we have been through to get here its not surprising we dont think its real


----------



## Kitten 80

oh thats ok then so the pee stick is not lyeing    I took a pic of it


----------



## Dona-Marie

No matey pee stick isnt lying how many have u done i remember doing a least 1 a day even after i had 1st scan dh went mad


----------



## Kitten 80

I have just done the 1 on otd as they very exspensive    but result window came up before control one so I would say I have a strong one in there or 2


----------



## Dona-Marie

WOW just the one that sounds really good it could be twins if its come up that quick well i think i better get some dinner


----------



## Kitten 80

ok my love    thanks for reasuring me


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - How are you doing now hon? Twins would be great wouldn't it  Kitten I couldn't believe it either which was why I went on a pee stick frenzy  

DM - Don't worry about talking about feeling low - pain can do that to you even if you are over the moon about being pg we all understand 

Hippy - Great news on your follies, they sound like they are the right size and they can grow so quickly you'll be supr ised when you go back for your next scan. Sorry to hear about the med student sounds like he needs some feedback on patient care  he could have reassured you more, trust me your follies sound just right   I had one ovary that did all the work too with just one follie in the other ovary and was worried at first but it worked out just fine and it will for you I'm sure. 

Well just about to settle down with a movie and some homemade pizza yum  so be back later x


----------



## Kitten 80

I am ok I dont no if I am eating enough as I am going light head


----------



## HippyChicky

Tobe ~ thanks so much for your reassurance, I walked out of the clinic feeling like I was past my sell by date and should be thrown away. If he'd just said thata lot can happen in a week I'd have felt happier.

DM ~ I don't blame you for feeling the way you are, you're tired, sore and just want the baby in your arms xx


----------



## Dona-Marie

OH why is it so hard to decide what to do for tea 

Shemonkey what u think about the yanks taking over LIverpool


----------



## PompeyD

Hippy you've got good sized follies there    hopefully you'll have someone better measuring next time   

Kitten I got light headed to start with, don't think it's linked to food unless you're not eating properly. My tests always came up positive before the control line had come up    Twins are great   

Dona you're doing great the last few weeks of pregnancy are uncomfortable when you've nothing else wrong so don't feel bad for moaning   

Bee enjoy your movie, think it'll be a while before I see a movie all in one go again   

Arnie how are you getting on with the wedding preparations?   

Huggies I used to wonder where my internal organs were hiding    Also used to walk 10 mins into work, walk up the stairs and get to my desk feeling like I'd just run 5k! Take it easy and get plenty of rest   

Went for a lovely walk today, feel better getting out the house and it seems to send the girls to sleep. Got to go feed them now which is a shame as they're fast asleep and I hate waking them.


----------



## Susan01

Hippy - your follies sound fine to me. Definitely better than mine were last time! Can you remember how it compares for you? Amazing what a difference the Drs bedside manner makes to how you feel about the whole thing. Hope you have a better experience next time.

Shemonkey, Tama - hope youre ok     

AFM, still merrily DRing. No news on house as woman has gone on holiday, but I doubt she ll up her offer


----------



## Tama

Hippy I think everything sounds great and those follies will be lovely and ready come EC next week     Sending you tones of growing vibes   xx

Susan hope that you don't have to dr for too much longer and are soon stimming   Sorry about the house, that lady sounds like a pain in the   Hope she ups her offer or you get someone that is ready to offer the full price   xx

  to everyone x


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Just got back from the in-laws, they wanted an update on wedding plans   , FIL was in the RAF and he seemed determined to get precise timings for everything.  It didnt matter how many times I said, its a very relaxed affair, dont want posed formal photos, etc etc he just plowed on .... I wouldnt mind if they were actually contributing anything to it.  Anyone would think they'd just given us 3,000 for IVF, hmmmmm?!     So chose my bouquet this morning .... its HUGE! Not for me a little posy   , tummy was really dodgy today, gurgling the whole time, in fact might have to dash off to the loo again in a minute    but still no other symptoms. My boobs are really painful at night but fine during the day.  Need to have scan before I actually start believing this pregnancy   and all the talk of pee sticks today makes me want to do another one.
Susan, have you got the hang of the injectioins again now? Sorry to hear you're no closer to getting a decent offer on your house. Hopefully, she'll come back from her holiday and will have decided to up her offer    
Pompey, has DH gone back to work now or is it next Monday?
Hippy, those follies sound absolutely fine.  When I wa getting scanned the nurse said that the left ovary is often a bit lazier than the right (not in my case but usually) and a lot can happen in a week.  I've always been slow but sure which sounds much better than follies rushing ahead maturing before they're ready!
Kitten, will you stop getting all these symptoms, you're definitely getting my share too!!!! Think we probably have the same due date ... unless its twins for one of us and then I think its something like the 17th May
Tobee, did you enjoy your pizza and film?
Dona, no need to apologise for how you're feeling.  The good thing about this thread is that as you've talked all the way through we all know how you've suffered and not always had the easiest time .... you're allowed to moan sometimes


----------



## Guest

Sorry if I've offended anyone, really feel like I have, sorry   xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, you haven't offended anyone, whatever makes you think that ? *hugs*


----------



## Arnie

Offended anyone? Are you drunk, mad (probably from watching too many history programmes), been abducted by aliens and replaced by a cylon (!) or all of the above? Whats up chuck? xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

What is she on lol shemonkey behave 

arnie sorry my love i cant help it lol, we told mil and fil they litrally jumped up in the air.


----------



## Susan01

Shemonkey!


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, how's the stimming going ? When's your next scan ?


----------



## Susan01

Not stimming for another week Hippy   Back in for another baseline scan next wednesday. I guess I should update my ticker!


----------



## Huggies

Hippy - your first scan results sound great hun, you will be amazed at what happens in the next week - more will appear and they will all grow, so just hold on tight and get that heat pad on your follies for encouragement    

Susan - hope next Wednesday gives you good news and you can get started stimming    

Arnie - glad FIL is taking an interest    , I am dying to know all your details so please feel free to share   

Shemonkey - don't really know what you are going on about either   you haven't offended me!!!!   

Tama - Hiya honey - how you feeling?   

PompeyD - it is amazing how much the body is doing internally!!  So glad you got out and got some fresh air today, I can imagine it must be hard waking the sleeping beauties when they are so peaceful.  xxxx

Bee - what movie did you watch?  Pizza good?  Loving your ML lifestyle just now!!    

Dona - I certainly didn't read your post as complaining, you have had a tough ride and I'm looking forward to you getting some relief when baby arrives    

Kitten - It MUST be twins with all these symptoms and fast lines - I certainly never really got any symptoms till about 6 weeks - that will be an exciting first scan!!!

AFM - I am actually just about to join a webinar on breastfeeding    I met a lady at a conference yesterday who is a lactation consultant and she recommended I join this evening and listen in - so will see what thats about.  I also came home to find a colleague of DH's had handed us a small swing chair, a large electronic swing chair and then a another contraption for when they are older and can support themselves - they are in not bad condition so hoping we can make some use of them.

Night night ladies
xxxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan, sorry, had a confused brain and should have said d/regging, fingers crossed it's all gone to plan for next weeks scan xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning standing waiting for my bus its beautiful this morning


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Morning Kitten - Looks like another lovely day here too 

Shemonkey - You havn't offended anyone "what are you on sweetie " (said in jennifer saunders accent from abfab) 

Arnie - So much for you to celebrate right now, families will get super involved with both the wedding and the baby, my mum helped loads for our wedding couldn't have done it without her but it did end up being more formal (loved the day tho so can't complain) and Mil practically wanted to do the whole nursery but I got control of that one back as our tastes are v different but its hard when they're being so supportive to actually say how you want things to be if you catch my drift.. ok I'm rambling on again  Can't wait to see pics of your big day, how long is it now?

Hippy - How are you today?  GROW FOLLIES GROW! 

Susan - Wish I could fast forward the next few days for you must be a real pain dr for so long, how are you feeling in yourself? 

Huggies - How was the webinar? Its amazng what things people will give you we have been given so much. 

Tama -  Where have you been, I've missed you on here hope you are o.k    

Pompey - How did the girls respond to being woken up, it must be essential especially with two to get into a regular feeding pattern, what times are working for you if you don't mind me asking? Did you find they latch on easily? I'm starting to worry about the whole bf thing now as my dr said to give it a try as he's not sure whether I'll produce any breast milk or not  its a wait and see thing coz of problems with my hormones.

AFM - Enjoyed the comedy copout with Bruce Willis last night and the pizza but had ridiculously bad heartburn and couldn't sleep for the best part of the night so ended up downstairs catnapping on the sofa. Today I'm meeting up with a couple of the girls from work for lunch,  more food I hear you say, yes I will be the size of a house  Anyway have a good day everyone


----------



## Kitten 80

Baby didnt like the bus this morning felt rough ever since


----------



## daisy22

Morning girls, 

I wrote a reply last night but my computers playing up and it seems to be lost cyber space!!!

Hi Shemonkey, why would we be offended hun- we all love you very much      

Hi Kitten, oh dear poor thing! In a way its kinda reassuring though isn't it?

Hi Arnie, I was just the same as you. I'd say it still doesn't feel real to me now and I can feel bubble wriggling as I write!!

Hi Toobee, oh the heartburn sounds nasty- hope you have a nice lunch with your friends.

Hi DM, sorry your in so much pain- dont worry hun we can all see how much you love your little one its just not nice being in so much pain all the while    

Hi Tama, how are you- how was work this week? Do you have a nice weekend planned?

Hi Susan, The system we have for buying and selling houses is totally crazy isn't it. If she really wants your house she'll up her offer I'm sure.

Hi Hippy, your follies sound fab to me- and they should be lovely and juicy by next week!!

Hi Huggies, ah thats love;y of your friend. We have been given a brand new car seat- only been used once- so well chuffed. They didn't use it as it didn't fit their pushchair!

Hi Pompey, its great that your managing to out for a walk hun. Sounds like your getting there with feeding the girls- your doing a fab job! 

Hi Fran and fraggles!!


AFM, some of my bloods have come back +ve for lupus. Was a bit shocked at first but I dont think I can have it as dont have any symptoms. Have had more bloods done and got to go back in a few weeks. Can cause miscarriage and fetal growth retardation but Bubble is fine and is above the 50th centile for all measurements. Will have to be fully screeened when I am not pregnant aparently. So have decided there is nothing I can do and there is no tx anyway so whats the point in worrying about it?

Off to see my friends new baby this afternoon- very excitied to get my 1st cuddle!!

Is also dh's birthday so I'm taking him to the champagne bar for a meal tonight!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Defanatly


----------



## Dona-Marie

Happy Birthday Daisy's DH 

Shemonkey   u havent offended anyone we all love you 

AFM just imagen me jumping around or at least trying slept all nite NO PAIN YEAH still no pain fingers crossed it stays that YEAH


----------



## daisy22

Yay! Thats fab DM    - dont jump too much though- its not time for LO's appearance just yet!!!


----------



## Dona-Marie

i wont this LO is staying put he/she not cooked enough


----------



## Kitten 80

Yay DM 

Happy birthday Daisy

How comes I get a day not hardley any symptoms then a day where I have loads my (.)y(.) are killing me


----------



## daisy22

Its dh's birthday LOL!! 

My symptoms were just like that!! Its very strange but I think its to do with the HCG surging and doubling every 48 hours- your body adjust to the new level and then it gets another surge! I am not sure if its true- its just my theory!!


----------



## Kitten 80

sounds a good one    I said to my best pal I am loving pregnancy but step away from me nips she was pmsl


----------



## Dona-Marie

symptoms come and go mine did drove dh mad thats a good thery never thought of it like that


----------



## Kitten 80

My DH likes it when I feel ill then he knows I am ok


----------



## Huggies

Daisy - sorry about your surprising blood results - who knew??  I think you are doing the right thing though - baby is fine, you are fine, and as you say there is nothing you can do, so why worry!!  Hope the results are more normal next time - but definitely best to keep an eye on it.  Happy birthday to your DH - enjoy the winebar tonight and the cuddles from the baby this afternoon    

Kitten - welcome to pregnancy - my boobs have only now started to become less painful, so better get used to it    Have you had your HCG blood levels checked yet?  Any numbers?

Dona - glad to hear all is well    

Bee - one thing I did learn from last nights webinar is that everyone CAN breastfeed - your body has been prepared for it - your baby is pre-programmed to do it to, so as long as their is patience and little interference from nurses/docs then it should all happen pretty naturally.  It certainly has made me feel more confident about trying it.  I think the best advice I took from it, is that immediately after birth - you need to snuggle with baby as long as you can and not force bfeeding on them until them come looking!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

not yet huggies


----------



## Arnie

Daisy, sorry to hear about your blood results but as you say, you dont actually have any symptoms so hopefully you dont actually have it     Happy birthday to your DH, have fun tonight.
Dona, yay to no pain last night and today but keep that jumping to a minimum   
Huggies, imagine putting your profession down as lactation consultant?!!! hmmmm, lets see wedding plans .... dress - check, shoes - check, bouquest - check, venue booked - check and thats about it. Got sent potential vows to choose today so might look at those in a bit.  Will stop me scouring FF, my obsession with the site is in full mode again.  Not sure how healthy it is at the moment for me to be constantly reading.  Just want to get next week's scan out of the way and at least make sure it/they are in the right place.  Just did another test, just to read the words again.
Hey ho, best go do some work.  Sorry I got sidetracked mid way through personals. Hope all of you lovely ladies are well and talk to you later. xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hey Arnie    how you feeling


----------



## Arnie

Perfectly normal   , not even feeling so bloated today.  What about you?


----------



## Kitten 80

I have a constant bloat    wouldnt worry hon you might be ok and have no symptoms at all and then you can enjoy it more


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Huggies - Glad you felt some reassurance from the webinar and it is supposed to be the most natural thing in the world. I know there are a 3% of women that cannot breastfeed for physical/medical reasons and I was told that I fell into that 3%. I have a condition called hypopituitarism where my body dosn't produce certain hormones,* prolactin* being one of them, prolactin is the hormone women produce that stimulates the production of breast milk, anyway its all a bit complicated hence why I may not be able to breastfeed, at first it was a bit upsetting when they told me but I'm still holding out hope that nature will find a way  . Even the midwives don't fully understand my condition so the pregnancy has mainly been consultant led, I'm just worried that after giving birth my milk won't be there and that the midwives won't understand and put pressure on me to keep trying to breast feed, don't get me wrong I'll give it a go but I'm still feeling quite anxious about it. I keep checking my (.y.) in the bath to see if any is on its way lol  but none so far  . I definately want to have the time to snuggle/ skin to skin contact as soon after the birth as possible its supposed to help with bonding as well as breastfeeding. Anyway think I've rambled on there for long enough. When are you finishing work? Have you settled in to your new place now? Take care x


----------



## HippyChicky

well my dates have changed, go in for scan on Monday now instead of saturday, ec will be wednesday instead of tuesday. I told the nurse I was unhappy with the way the so called Dr treated me yesterday........... all i got was silence followed by a "sorry you felt that way but looking at your scan results there's only 3 follies worth bothering with so he couldnt say anything positive". Hang on, since when did the results go from having 7 average follies yesterday to 3 ?? If I need a 3rd attempt at IVF I'm seriously thinking of finding a new clinic, feel like I've been treated like crap this time around.


----------



## Susan01

Oh Hippy - poor you   . It sounds like both the Dr and the Nurse need to work on their patient skills. I'd stick with the figures you had from your scan, which sounded like more than 3 that might be ready. Are you staying on the same menopur dose?


----------



## Huggies

Hippy - so sorry for the attitudes you have been on the receiving line of     , that is the last thing you need - and I think the '3' is rubbish - there might have been 3 leaders yesterday, but by Monday/Wednesday next week you are likely to have many more.    

Bee - Sorry you have been told that news about your prolactin levels - and I can understand why you are nervous - my advice would be to keep an open mind as you never know what might happen when the time comes and you might surprise yourself.  You can't be under pressure though and I also heard that during a baby's first 24 hrs, all they need is a small amount of colostrum and that is likely all you will produce at that time.  Fingers crossed for you, but again - no pressure.    
AFM - Think I will finish work at end of January (37 weeks), I only get 4 weeks maternity pay so just want to work as much as I can for the money.  New place is going well now, apart from a few noisy upstairs neighbour nights    (we heard the older son shagging at the weekend    ). 

xxxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Susan , yes, still on 3 amps of menopur, if i was a poor responder they should have upped my dose surely ? Just because I'm NHS doesn't mean they can treat me like a 2nd rate citizen. Oh and todays injection has just really hurt and bled, my tummy is so sore an bruised. Anyway enough of my whinging (blame it on my ****ty crappy few days at work). How are the rest of you lovely ladies ?


----------



## Dona-Marie

Hippy    to the nurse and doc

AFM pain is back    not too bad at the moment did get to do some washing and make a very sickly but nice chocolate cake YUM which will not last long in this house


----------



## HippyChicky

DM ~ try to take it easy, hope the pain eases soon


----------



## Dona-Marie

going to open wrestlers Johnson bedtime bubble bath to see if that helps with a nice cuppa tea has well going to try and find my tea lights and have a nice relaxing bath thats if the dog will let me she likes to play when u r in the bath or she trys to get in with u which is funny has she hates having baths


----------



## Fran74

Shemonkey, where are you? Get back on here now, this instant! You ok?


----------



## Tama

Hippy I'm so sorry you have been treated like that   No way should they speak to you in that way   I am sure based on the scan the other day there are more than the 3 follies that nurse said about. By next week I'm sure there will be a lovely number of follies and then eggs. Sending you a BIG   xx

Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Evening all hope your all ok.

where is shemonkey?


----------



## Susan01

Hippy - hope your stomach has recovered. And you go and prove that silly nurse wrong with your bumper crop of eggs. Plenty of people get more than they expect.

Hi Tama - hope you're ok. Is it alright being back at work?

 Shemonkey.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Huggies - Thanks for that hon I'm trying to keep an open mind and positive promise   Sorry to hear about your noisy neighbour theres nothing worse than listening to other people shag    January will be here in no time , time seems to be flying by.

Hippy - Well can't believe what your nurse said, where did she get 3 follies from? You clearly have more than that and anything can happen over the next few days. Sending you a massive hug   

DM  - Hope you have a nice rlaxing bath and that it eases the pain   

HI Tama,Shemonkey, Arnie, Pompey, Daisy, Fraggles,Susan, Kitten and Fran   Hope your having a good evening.


----------



## HippyChicky

Thanks ladies, the way my tummy feels today I think I have a few more follies getting bigger and it's getting uncomfortable to pee now, last time I only felt like this after EC. One good thing is I can now relax over the weekend rather than rush over to Newcastle for appointments. 2 weeks off work after today, yippeeeeeee !!!!!!

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend ?


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hippy - Enjoy your two weeks off woo hoo! This weekend seeing family, got another friend visiting today and maybe have a sandwich out. Next week think I'm seeing someone every day which is nice. I'm not too good at spending the whole day at home  think that'll change when Evie arrives 

Daisy - Thinking of you and praying  that bloods come back normal. Did you say it'll take two weeks until you get the result?


----------



## HippyChicky

Tobe, I'm not sure how I'm going to cope on my 2nd week off, I know hubby will have banned me from housework by then and I'm not the kind of person who can sit still for long


----------



## Kitten 80

I just lost my bloomin post   

Morning peeps I will post later on I have to leave for work    to all


----------



## Arnie

Hippy, sorry to hear you sound so down yesterday, that nurse needs taking to one side and reminding how emotive this whole thing is    and what a load of rubbish to say a) only 3 and b) therefore diffcult to be positive!! I mean what a f&cking idiot!     Really annoyed me when I read that.  Just from reading this thread it is clear that however many follies you have during the scans it is often the case you get more (and occasionally less but more often more) eggs at EC so if I know that why doesnt she?  I do remember my tummy being so sore and swollen from the injections towards the end and its depressing cos every time I went to grab some flesh to do another one it hurt even before the needle went in!
Tobee, sounds like you're making the most of your m/l   
Susan, when's your next scan to check you've downregged?
Hi Tama, what you up to this weekend?
Dona, Alfie likes to play with the bubbles when we're in the bath ... but then he actually likes baths anyway   
Huggies, ha ha! I remember having to listen to other people shaggin in student houses, sometimes its quite funny but can be annoying if you're not getting any! .... not that i'm insinuating you're bereft at moment!    
Right, off to start the day, byeeeeeee xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am sitting down as I feel rough


----------



## Susan01

How are you feeling today Hippy? I hope you've regained some positivity. I agree with Arnie's rant!

Arnie - I'm back for a scan next Wednesday.


----------



## PompeyD

Bee re your questions on BF I was having to wake the girls every 4 hours to start with as they were such sleepy babies they weren't feeding enough. I'm now feeding them about every 3 hours during the day, they're starting to wake more for feeds now and will stay awake and demand top up if they're still hungry so times do vary each day but they're still little and plenty of time for routines when they're bigger. I'm still only waking every 4 hours at night as want them to get used to more sleep at night and the more sleep I can get the better    I normally change them when I wake them as the fresh air helps wake them up, used to have to take their clothes off as well when I was in hospital to get them to feed. Hope that helps a bit and hope you get a chance to try BF   

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

I would like to BF


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Pompey - Thanks for that info thats really helpful, I'm sure I'll get into the swing of things   

Hippy - I can imagine the 2nd week of your holiday will be less active than normal but make sure your oh takes you out and about in the car for a change of scenery. I wish my husband would ban me from the housework   he just creates it   

Arnie and Kitten - How has your day been?

Well feeling a bit pooped now think I'll get an early night tonight after I've watched 'Killers' starring Ashton Kutcher yum


----------



## Kitten 80

I have never been so tiered


----------



## HippyChicky

GGGRRRRR MEN !!!!!! Hubby phoned me about 20 mins ago to say he was just about to leave work ...........  I just screamed down the phone "what ? you need to be here to do my injection at 7, I'm not doing it by myself, i can't do it !!!!! So he is now flying back in the car (30 mile journey) to do my injection that he'd forgotten about. FFS !!! How can you forget about something you've been doing at 7pm every night for the past 9 days Got the vial of sodium chloride solution in my bra to try to warm it up in the hope it won't sting as much tonight.


----------



## Fran74

I'm going on strike until Shemonkey comes back


----------



## Kitten 80

I think its ok if its an hour b4 and a hour after hon


----------



## HippyChicky

thanks Kitten, I know it it'll be ok, but I'd psyched myself up for this one (after last nights one really hurting me). And I think my right hand side is getting full of follies, it's aching so much now. All I can say is that this had better work because I am never doing this again.


----------



## HippyChicky

someone tell me to stop whinging


----------



## Kitten 80

No lol you winge away


----------



## Arnie

Hopefully, you wont have to Hippy      My second go was definately more tortuous than the first and still not sure why.  If this hadnt worked I dont know if I could have coped with a third .... although i'm sure a couple of months down the line I would have forgotten how hideous it was    and I was 2 hours late one day with one of my injections, doh!


----------



## PompeyD

Hippy    at your DH, they do live in a different world sometimes. Hope the injection goes okay and doesn't hurt, not much longer and the injecting will be over    

Kitten pregnancy gets you used to being tired for when they arrive    Make sure you get plenty of rest when you can   

Arnie how are you getting on? Is it next week you've got your scan?   

Huggies nice of your neighbours to share their noise    Hope all is okay with you   

Susan hope you're getting on okay, are you due another scan to check if you're DR soon? Sorry I've lost track a bit   

Bee have a good evening   

Fran how are you getting on symptom wise? Hope you're feeling okay   

Daisy hope the lupus thing (medical term    ) doesn't cause any problems   Good that all is okay with blue bubble, are you going to have to pretend to think of girl names too if your DH doesn't know?   

Shemonkey    hope you've got a nice weekend planned   

Dona how are you feeling now?

Tama have you finished locking up bad guys yet?    Hope you're okay   

Fraggles we haven't had any    for a while   

Girls got weighed again today and doing well    Last day of paternity leave for DH today so on my own from Monday    he's been so great I'm going to really miss having him around to help.


----------



## Guest

I'm still here Fran 

Hope you're all ok 

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Fran, you can unzip your mouth now 

Hiya Shemonkey xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Hippy   how are you honey? Did you manage to get your jab done ok? They do get more sore don't they? Although i think by my 3rd go, well 6th round of injecting really, my tummy skin had turned to leather and I was stabbing them in like I was playing darts   

Follie dance for you....

              

xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

aaawww thanks Shemonkey, tonights injection wasn't that bad, hubby did it really slowly and I'd warmed the vial up in my bra


----------



## Susan01

Glad the injection wasn't too bad Hippy. I'm starting to feel like a pincushion now. Not sure how I'm going to find it doing 2 every evening.


----------



## Guest

You'll be ok Susan, it's amazing what you can do when you really have to.. I was doing 1 injection in the morning, 2 in the evening and a HUGE one in my ****, *ouch* !!! xxx


----------



## Susan01

Thanks Shemonkey - that makes 2 sound easy!

Just wanted to mention to everyone that I started a new thread last night. I thought maybe the time had come for us to have a place for "bumps and babies" chat seperate from general chat, to make things easier for those of us who havent yet got there.Everyone's welcome though!


----------



## HippyChicky

Hiya Susan, you'll cope with the 2 injections a day but I do know what you mean about feeling like a pincushion, hubby is struggling to find decent places to inject on my belly because of the small bruises


----------



## Dona-Marie

Morning all hope u r well what happen to the Indian Summer we r meant to be having    its freezing here just waiting for my dad to turn up so ill be back Monday sometime


----------



## Kitten 80

Susan can you send me the link  

hi everyone


----------



## Dona-Marie

Heres the link kitten i am still waiting for my dad

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248212.0


----------



## Susan01

Thanks Dona


----------



## Kitten 80

Has your dad turned up honey


----------



## Dona-Marie

YES HE TURNED UP AT 6


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Have a great time with your dad Dona   

Kitten - How are you feeling today, any symptoms   

I'm feeling a bit sad that the thread has been split up after all this time but can understand as well I suppose   just need a bit of time to adjust to it.


----------



## Kitten 80

I dont like it    I miss my friends   , but I am ok today bit sick boobs not that sore atm


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Me too


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

I am back full-time but have pages to catch up on and am going away on thursday thank goodness.

Pompey many congratulations.

Anyone able to give me a brief update please - what news have I missed in summary?

Love F x


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Fraggles, are you away for tx? I cant remember   
Kitten, have you really got sick boobs   or you mean you feel sick and have sore boobs? I'm still the incredible no symptom woman    although BIL hugged me last night and I had to tell him to be more careful in future cos he really squashed my boobs, ouch!   
Scan is on Wednesday and it cant come too quickly for me.  I'm being so pessimistic at the moment, convinced myself i'm having an ectopic pregnancy or they'll do the scan and say there's nothing there.  At least if Wednesday goes well it'll feel we're off the starting blocks.  Right, must do a bit of housework, talk to you all later xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Fraggles   xxx


----------



## Guest

Hope all goes well with scan Arnie and they can reassure you that everything's ok   xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Arnie why would you think that you have a eptopic?, yes feel sick and sore boobs even got a podge


----------



## Tama

Fraggles good luck for the scan you are having - think it's a scan right or do I have that wrong?   Breif run down Pompey had her two lovely girls, Arnie and Kitten got BFP's, Daisy is having a baby boy, Tobee is on ML, Susan is waiting for another scan to confirm she can start stimming, Hipyy is stimming, Huggies is settling into her lovely new home, Dona has a little footballer kicking her silly, think all is good with Fran, Shemonkey and I are doing okay. Think that's everything in a very small nut shell!   Oh and there is a new thread just for general chatting. Hope you are okay   xx

Arnie wishing you tones of luck for the scan hun      I'm sure everything will be fine but I am sure it is very scary   xx

Tobee don't be sad hun   We are all still here   I didn't want to upset anyone but was finding it very hard coming on and not being able to join in with the pg chatter. No ones fault just life but when you don't have a bump hearing other happy chatter can just make you feel very alone and left behind. Don't get me wrong I love each of you and am so happy you are all finally getting your dreams but that doesn't mean I don't feel sad and heart broken for myself - does that makes sense? Sorry rambling now but wanted you to know that we are still our little group   xx


----------



## Guest

Ditto what Tama said Bee  xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I understand peeps its just sad when a group splits i love you guys and wouldnt want to upset any of you mwa


----------



## Guest

Love you too Kitten   xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Wow Tama Thank you. Arnie, Kitten congratulations and Daisy I am delighted for you. What is ML. Susan, Hippy good luck. New thread for general chitter chatter - what is that classed as.

I am very happy for everyone but am thinking I am going to be the last one on here without a BFP. Not that I wish anyone else to be but you know what I mean.

xx


----------



## Guest

Don't think you need to worry Fraggles, think I'll be the last one without child   xxx


----------



## Tama

Fraggles you will not be that last   I see a huge rush of BFP for the remaining girls   ML = Mat leave   New thread is still in in-between tx area but just called ex IUI'ers not pg talk. Hope you are okay hun   xx

Shemonkey none of that talk   xx

Kitten of course you wouldn't upset anyone on purpose


----------



## Fraggles

Nono no - we all need to plan an ivf together one month so we all get a bfp together!! My last go this year is next month although not sure if it will be ivf or iui. I know your thoughts but due to all the time I have had of due to bereavement and study there is no way I can get the time of to have ivf overseas and can't afford it here so need to talk to consultant.

Arrghhh.

F x


----------



## Tama

Sounds like a plan hun. I can't have another go until early next year Feb/March time. If you feel an IUI would be right for you at the moment then I think it is a good idea   You have to remain positive, or if you are finding that hard we'll find the PMA for you    xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Good luck Fraggles whichever route you choose   Let us know how you get on with the consultant


----------



## daisy22

You really do deserve a BFP fraggles- I'll be keeping everything crossed for you hun- whichever route you decide to take.

I completely understand why there is a new thread- guess I just feel like toobee- a bit sad it has come to this. Its a bit of a shock too. I have to confess to having had a few tears (prob due to exhaustion from nights, pg hormones and this blasted cold!). I have always tried to be supportive to everyone and always take time to reply. I had tried to play down pg but putting myself back a few months I can understand why its so upsetting. All i can do is apologise if i have upset anyone- it really wasn't intentional.


----------



## Guest

Have sent you a text Daisy     xxx


----------



## daisy22

Thanks hun


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps you never guess what blooming dh's step brothers wife is pg the same amount of weeks as me can you believe it talk about steal my thunder lol no pleased for her really she had so many mc and she had her son now this is her 2nd.


----------



## Susan01

I really didn't mean to 'break up' the thread when I started the new one  . Perhaps what we need is this thread for everyone and new 'Ex-IUIers Bumps and Babys' thread for all that pg and baby talk? Just a suggestion.


----------



## Tama

Oh Daisy don't get upset    You have never upset me    It is only natural for there to be pg talk as there are so many of you now   . I guess for me it is not that you all talk day in day out about being pg it's just the little things that when you are feeling sad and down just make you feel left behind, sad, scared and totally emotional about maybe never being able to post to people you care so much about that you had a bfp, that your first scan went well, that you have a lovely bump starting to show. You now just the small things that make you smile but are things that I may never have. It is so hard to explain and I feel very sad that you are all feeling sad   I am happy for each of you that has been blessed with a bfp and I am truly sorry if having a new thread has made anyone fell bad    xx


----------



## Guest

Me too, please don't take it personally, any of you, it's a very tricky situation  I would love to be able to talk about my pregnancy, side affects etc but the fact is I can't and as Tama said it doesn't mean I'm any less pleased for any of you, you've all struggled to get there after all, it's just very difficult to be part of such a happy thread when your own heart is actually breaking  I feel mainly responsible for all this mess because I stopped posting so much as I just felt I didn't fit in anymore, so sorry to have caused all this  xxx


----------



## daisy22

Oh No!!!! Now everybody is sad!!!!     

Like i said - i do understand- really I do. I love you all very much- you are so much a part of my life- maybe more than 'real life' (IYKWIM   ) friends at times. 

It is a change that I can see is needed- guess I'm an old fart and dont really like change!!   


I wish I had the power to change the situation- if i had loads of money- I'd help all of you - I promise!


----------



## tobeornottobe?

BIG GROUP 

Totally understand from all points of view the need to have the new thread, I do think a consultation would have have been a good idea, instead it was a bit of a shock for some of us and I know I felt like I had done something wrong too (but know that wasn't your intention). We'll all get the hang of the new thread and continue to support one another that way


----------



## Guest

Have to say all this has put a bit of a dampner on it for me, was beginning to feel more like my old self on here again but now feel whatever I do seems to upset someone and all because of my stupid IF again  Have been feeling sad for weeks and weeks and thought the new thread was a great idea.. e could come on here when we wanted but post on the other thread about just fun stuff or general chat and also none of you needed to worry about upsetting us.. also I was aware that my posts were bloomin miserable and none of you want to be Reading that when it's such an amazing time for you xxx


----------



## Tama

Shemonkey please don't feel it is your fault   It is no ones fault, things have really changed for so many of you on the thread and that it wonderful but for some of is we are still stuck in the land of sh*t and heart ache. The new thread was never meant to upset anyone any more than talk of pregnancy was meant to upset any of us that are not able to be a part of those conversations.

Please please can we give the new thread a go and I'm sure in no time we'll all be chatting and creating 15 pages a day again   

Big hugs to everyone - lets not be sad. I am sad every minute of the day and this is the 'safe' place away from that. xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Shemonkey stop blaming yourself    

I don't mind it its somthing we will get used to   

Really emotional today


----------



## daisy22

shemonkey,

you havn't upset anyone hun! I'm glad that your enjoying the new thread- sounds like just what you need!


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Shemonkey - I'm getting the hang of the new thread please don't stop posting its lovely to have you back and like Tama said this is one place we all come to get away from the [email protected] in our lives, lets move on from this and enjoy FF again xx


----------



## Huggies

Morning ladies,
So, I took a few days off the thread after having seen the new one, so just going to say one thing and then move past it as I am not one for confrontation or upset.  It had me in tears as well, I was pretty upset and felt like my best friend had just died   . (Please note I am saying this about the thread and not about anyone one poster or person, so NO defense armour to be put up please shemonkey     )

As much as we tried to keep pregnancy talk to a minimal, I guess it took a new flow with the additional BFPs and the loss of our most frequent posters.
I am very happy for you ladies to have your new thread and I hope you get the support you need from it - I will still be on this thread providing all the support I can to everyone at whatever stage they are at and I wanted you to know that this has always been my purpose.  I chose not to post on any new BFP or pregnancies threads as I wanted to be here for you ladies.      

Thats that, I am saying no more about it and want to continue to log on here and feel the love and support I always have. You ladies have very much become my family and I would hate to lose that now.

Love and luck to you all - be back later with personals xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am now worried a friend just text and said have I had chicken pox because her little boy has come out in it I had it mild when I was younger so should I worry


----------



## Huggies

I take it you have been contact with her little boy Kitten?  Hopefully nothing to worry about as you did have it mildly as a youngster, however, if you hadn't had it, then that would be more of a concern.


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes I have I am not worried about me its Bubba


----------



## Huggies

best thing is not to panic just now - but maybe call your doctor or your clinic for advise on what you should look out for, or anything you need to check for.


----------



## Kitten 80

All ready done waiting for phone call to ease my mind


----------



## Tama

Sorry you have been so upset Huggies      x


----------



## Kitten 80

Huggies I will be posting here to give you


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - Hope you hear and get some reassurance soon, I have no idea about that kind of thing, Daisy might know. 

Huggies  -


----------



## Kitten 80

doc said I should be ok but to stear clear and keep an eye on meself for blisters


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Blisters and a hairy bum mmmmmmmmm attractive!


----------



## Kitten 80

sexy ah


----------



## Dona-Marie

just a quicky oh i like quickies    

just seeing how u all r not a happy chappy at moment dh is driving me crazy if u here pg woman kills dh that will be me also trying keep my mouth shut just in case i upset the MIL long story


----------



## Kitten 80

What she done


----------



## Dona-Marie

everytime someone or even me talk about me being pg it always gets back to the SIL and her twins and i am dying to say look dont take this wrong but i am not her i am me and every pg is different if i get the pain she will well she had this is and that and i am like SO but the problem is she feels like she is being pushed out has my dad is coming down for the birth and my argument and my other SILs is my dad lives at least a hour away she is only around the corner and this is my dad 1st and most likely his last has for 1 my brother is gay and doesnt want kids and i may never ave anymore she has already got 7 sorry for rant she just really really winds me up


----------



## Kitten 80

I can totally see why    My mum will be there with me as well as DH    NOT my MIL


----------



## PompeyD

Big group hug   to make things better.

Hope you are all getting on okay, will try and do personals soon but not a lot of spare time at the moment!

I've survived my first day at home with the girls without DH    just waiting for him to get home now. Girls are sleeping so house appears nice and calm    Midwife coming tomorrow and hopefully discharging us to the health visitor if Mia has passed her birth weight.


----------



## Tama

Pompey glad today went well for you    Hope Mia's birth weight is okay tomorrow    xx


----------



## HippyChicky

Pompey, good luck tomorrow and hope Mia passes with flying colours and well done for surviving the day with just you and the girls


----------



## Huggies

Hippy - glad all is going as planned and best of luck for EC on Wednesday, I hope they retrieve the max number for you, but four good sized follies is brilliant.    

PompeyD - well done for managing on your own    I am sure DH has missed them and is looking forward to getting home.  Hope Mia is able to graduate tomorrow and all is well xxxx    

Dona - sorry about MIL      

Kitten - what a lovely image I have of you now with your blisters and hairy ****   !!!!

Daisy - when will you stop working such crazy hours!!??  Hope you are coping with it okay    

Tama - whats all this talk about being fat and going on a diet?? I doubt it very much     How is the building work coming along?  When do you expect it to be finished?

Shemonkey - Missing xfactor terribly  - it is the bees knees compared to American Idol over here (which sucks and no longer has Simon Cowell) - will need to see if I can do some catching up on youtube.

Susan - fingers crossed you get the green light to start on Wednesday and you can put down-regging behind you at last     

Fraggles - lovely to have you back, hope you are well - does that mean that dissertation is finished and out the way?  Best of luck for your scan.

Fran - How you doing? All going well??

Arnie - where are you??  How are the wedding plans coming along - do you have a dress?


----------



## Kitten 80

glad you like it


----------



## Dona-Marie

well just had a couple of fishcake butties and now i feel sick i am so tired at that this rate i will be in bed for 8.30 again like last nite WHY OH WHY cant i wake up and also ive started to get the sniffles looks like ill be sleepin in the spare room so dh doesnt get them


----------



## Tama

Huggies I have piled on the weight since the beginning of 2009 when I started clomid - well that's what I blame it on and a thyroid that doesn't work   I do really need to drop a few pounds. DH has ordered me some lovely new reebok easytones so will start using them on the treadmill when they arrive   How are you feeling? Are you having a 20 week scan? I know had one at 17 weeks but wasn't sure if you are having another one. House is coming along okay, new bit is up and the doors and windows are now in. Just waiting for the chap to come and plaster. We are also having the whole house at the front rendered so that is being started this week   I'll have to post some before and after pics on **   How is your new place? xx  

Mmmmm fish cakes   Hope you are okay Dona xx


----------



## Susan01

I really didn't mean to upset anyone, and sorry if it was taken the wrong way. I so appreciate everyone on here, and the wonderful support you all give. Couldn't do it without you.


----------



## Huggies

Tama - those new trainers look fab - thinking about getting a pair myself, so you can let me know what they are like.  I know I have put on about an extra 10lbs since starting treatment, so can see where you are coming from.  You are certainly getting a lot of work done on the house - would love to see some pics as I love renovations!!  Our new place feels much more like home now - we are finally feeling settled, still have things to do but feeling much more comfortable about things.  I had my 18 week scan and next one is at 24 weeks, so looks like I will get them every 4-6 weeks as I progress - nervous about the next one as they said baby's stomach was small, so hoping we see improvement on that.  Other than that, I am feeling fine thanks - tiredness is my one and only issue just now and not getting much sleep - but putting up with it all.


----------



## tobeornottobe?

DM - Get better soon hope the sniffles don't turn into a horrrible cold. 

Tama - Look forward to seeing your pics on ** 

Susan - 

Huggies - What are you up to this week, hows the bump developing? 

Pompey - Well done honey 

Well feeling pretty tired now all the chatting I've been doing, gonna have an early night tonight


----------



## Arnie

Susan, personally I think that was a very good idea of yours to start a new thread, sometimes to support people we have to do what they need not what suits us.  I just wish I'd thought of it myself cos I'm so old and hard faced you wouldnt catch me apologising for upsetting a couple of women who are probably half crazed by an overload of pregnancy hormones .....   hiya! As you can see rather than making me sensitive, my couple or three pregnancy hormones have simply turned me into a bigger b&tch .... just ask BF who I had a stand up row with this morning about hay bales and flags ... yep he wants to turn my wedding into a cross between a hoe down and a medieval knees up!
Hippy, well done on your follies and just one more injection to go, woohoo!!!!!
Cant do any more personals as BF just got home and cooking dinner and i'm pretending to be emailing tent companies about flags, arghhhhhh! xxxxx


----------



## Susan01

Arnie, you put it so much better than I could   Oh, and I'm with your BF - I think hay-bales and flags are the way forward. You could wear a straw hat and a gingham shirt, and he could dress as a jester.


----------



## Fraggles

Huggies, yes thank god the dissertation is over just pray I have passed.

I need a new icon - can someone remind me how to get one please?

F x


----------



## PompeyD

Arnie have you told BF it's your wedding and you just need him to agree to whatever you want?    You need some new tickers, is your scan this week?


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hippy - Drug Free day today  Can't remember if you are working or is this your holiday now? Sorry brain has fried. Keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow 

Arnie - Wedding plans are sounding interesting, what kind of flags was oh thinking of? Could you compromise on some flag bunting?  P.s this is me half crazy with pg hormones  

Susan - Is your scan tomorrow? hopefully you can start stims this week and we can start doing some follie dances for you. 

Fraggles congratulations on finishing your dissertation you clever lady 

Pompey - Give those girls a squidge from me 

Right off for a cuppa , feeling a bit rubbish today, head hurts and just gonna chill, have a good day everyone


----------



## Kitten 80

Arnie are you still having s&x


----------



## Dona-Marie

morning crazy ladies 


Hope u r all well 

Good luck for tomorrow Arnie with scan has for hay bales and flags if it was up to dh we would ave been married in a field surrounded by his girls (cows) and one big tents with hay bales and flags and i would ave gone to church on a tractor 

34 week scan tomorrow MW reckons i am all bubs so it will be intresting to see what they say


----------



## Kitten 80

hi DM   34 weeks alreay I get emails from a site that the gp gave me called emmas diary and aparently my baby or babys are the size of beans    with paddles for arms and legs


----------



## Dona-Marie

i am on that one somewhere and there is also 
www.bounty.com too

/links


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh i will have a look lol


----------



## PompeyD

Dona 34 weeks already! Not long until you're be meeting the little one. Keep thinking you're having a boy because of all the football nicknames, will be shocked if you have a girl   

Arnie lots of luck for tomorrow          How are you feeling about it?   Hope you've managed to find some lovely flags for your wedding   

Daisy hope you're managing those long shifts okay   

Huggies how are you?   

Kitten do you feel like you've got twins in there?   

Hope everyone else is okay    
Girls are both past their birth weights so been discharged from midwife to health visitor    Made appointment with Doctors today for 6 week check up for me & the girls and they said they needed to give me an hour long appointment    not sure what they are going to do that will take an hour, hoping DH might be able to come with me as don't think I can walk there and back and be in there an hour if I'm still feeding them every 3 hours    Time for nap now whilst all is quiet


----------



## Kitten 80

I do actully    my belly has ballooned already


----------



## Dona-Marie

thats great news on ur girls pompey give them a squeeze from me i think i am having a boy but like u i will be shocked if its a girl to be truthful i am not bothered what i ave has long has he/she is healthy and if its not that doesnt matter either he/she will be spoilt enjoy ur nap ive had mine but woke up with a stiff neck


----------



## Kitten 80

I woke up this morning with stiff (.)y(.)


----------



## Dona-Marie

never heard of that one


----------



## Kitten 80

thats because of my dream I think


----------



## Dona-Marie

OMG u ave some real weired dreams


----------



## Kitten 80




----------



## Dona-Marie

Good luck for tomorrow Hippy  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO U FOR TOMORROW - HIPPY


----------



## Huggies

Good Luck for EC tomorrow and Happy Birthday Hippy!!!


----------



## Dona-Marie

just decieded eating oranges when u ave heartburn is not good oops bubs has hiccups now


----------



## Tama

GOOD LUCK HIPPY AND HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Tama

Arnie wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow I have my fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Kitten 80

Good luck arnie


----------



## daisy22

Good luck tomorow Arnie


----------



## Huggies

All the best tomorrow Arnie        will be thinking of you and anxiously waiting your news!!!!


----------



## HippyChicky

thank you ladies

and good luck Arnie for tomorrow xx


----------



## Guest

Arnie.....










Masses of luck for tomorrow my lovely  xxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Arnie Good luck sweetie   

Hippy Good Luck for tomorrow and hope it makes your birthday super special   

Pompey That is fab news on the girls you must be so proud of them   

Kitten stiff what?   

DM Its gonna be a boy, I bet 50p   

Right gotta go as friends are arriving soon and computer has been playing up be back tomorrow hopefully


----------



## Kitten 80

I am so tiered i am struggling to keep eyes open


----------



## Susan01

Arnie  *GOOD LUCK* for tomorrow.


----------



## Arnie

Hey everyone, thanks for all your good wishes. just want tomorrow to be over and know that everything is going to plan    
Hippy, good luck for EC tomorrow, will be praying for a lovely bunch of eggies     
Susan, good luck with your baseline scan, am pretty sure you'll be welll and truly downregged by now!!!
Pompey, great news that both girlies are doing well   
Kitten, think you asked about whether we were doing the deed yet .. well we started last week and think BF is trying to make up for lost time    
Tobee, hope you have a lovely time with your friends tonight and get your computer sorted.  My laptop bust last week and only just up and running again.
Shemonkey, are you rattling yet with all your drugs?!!!! and hows your earrache?   
Tama, how was work today honey?
Hey Huggies have you been treated to one of your neighbours s7x shows again   
Hey Daisy, Fran, Fraggles and Dona, how are you all my lovelys? xxx


----------



## Guest

Yep tatting   xxx


----------



## Huggies

Arnie - no repeat action yet   , he must have been crap and the girl has been ignoring his calls!!    .  All the best for tomorrow love      

Kitten - Hope you get some energy back soon love    

Hippy - Routing for your eggies tomorrow and hope you stay well rested after it is all over    

Susan - I think your scan is tomorrow as well, so hope you get the all go to get started stimming    

Shemonkey - what drugs are you rattling with just now??  I liked your wetting your pants comment and all your youtube posts on **      

Bee - Hope you had a nice evening with your friends - you seem to be doing pretty well on the energy front at this late stage?   

Daisy - sorry you are feeling rough honey, think you are working too hard - do you have some days/nights off coming up?    

Dona - best of luck with your appointment tomorrow - hope all is going to plan    

PompeyD - fab news on your girls and so happy they are progressing well.  I think it would be wise for DH to join you at the 6-week check so you don't have to cope with it all alone    

Tama - did your new sneakers   arrive yet??

Fran, Fraggles - howdy dudes, hope you are well xxxxxx

AFM - just chilling while hubby is out and catching up on Gossip Girl (although it really is a bit of trash these days).  Any of you ladies fans of Belle and Sebastian - Glasgow band? They are playing in Boston this Friday night so bought DH tickets for his birthday - hoping we are in for a good night!! 

Night night all xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Was making myself chuckle! Am on quite a lot of tablets for shoulder and arm, anti inflamatories, codeine, diazepam and something that gets rid of acid and on antibiotics for ears so rattling. Have woken up in agony again


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi girls 

good luck arnie and my dh wont do it lol


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Arnie, Susan and Hippy - Good Luck

Shemonkey -  Hope your feeling better soon

Huggies - Yes I like a bit of Belle and Sebastian but it has been a long while since I listened to any, I'm sure your DH will love that gift. Energy levels are fine but the trick is I do have a rest/sleep mid afternoon where I can which helps  

AFM best be off as mum is coming over and we are nipping out for a bit, I keep thinkiing of things I need to buy, the list is never ending


----------



## Tama

Good Luck Arnie I am thinking of you and hoping they don't keep you waiting too long       xx

Shemonkey so sorry you are in such pain     Hope the drugs kick in soon and that things start to get better xx

Morning Kitten hope you are okay today xx

Tobee sounds like you have a nice day planned,  have fun    xx

Huggies, yes my lovely reeboks arrived yesterday    They are so comfy I had them on round the house last night    Now I have them I am going to wear them while I'm on the treadmill and hope to look like Kate Moss in 4 weeks    Hope you have a good night seeing the band xx

Pompey so pleased the girls are doing well. How are you feeling? Hope you are not in too much pain any more    xx

Susan how are you hun? Is your scan today or tomorrow, sorry head all over    Anyway tones and tones of luck      xx

Hippy how are you sweetie? xx

Daisy hope you are resting today and feeling a little better    xx

Fran/Fraggles are you ladies okay, hope so    Fraggle good luck for the scan    xx

Dona hope you are okay hun xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Groovey Tama   , I did look like kate moss


----------



## Dona-Marie

scan went well back in 4 weeks and c con to talk about induction if not gone into labour by the time i am 40weeks has she doesnt want me to go over my wrestler weighs in at 5lb 3oz


----------



## Kitten 80

Get pushing girl he he

do you all remember that b&tch from hell that used to be nasty to me at work the one that had 3 failed cycles well someone blabed to her about me and now she has been off sick for 3 days i new she would get funny with me she said no i wont i cant blame her she must be upset but she cant go off sick for 7 Months can she i feel horrible even though she was horrible to me.


----------



## Arnie

Kitten, you just have to make sure that however horrible she was to you, you must behave as you would have wished her to behave as I'm sure you would chuck! You are the better person than her    
Dona, great news that all still going well with Wayne Rooney (!) and thats a nice weight already
Tama, I read a review of all these fitness flipflops and trainers and think the Reebok ones you've just got came out the best so that Kate Moss butt should be yours in a couple of weeks!!!
Tobee, you must be nearly there now arent you? You've certainly had a busy week this week, shouldnt you be making the most of your relaxing and resting time?!!!
Daisy, hope that chest infection hasnt developed and you're feeling a little better.
Shemonkey, sorry you're in pain again today honey     
Huggies, I think I liked Belle and Sebastian but have to say cant really remember anything they did now but sure you're going to have a fab time at the gig!
Pompey, how's day 3 without DH?!!!! 
Hippy, cant wait to find out how you got on today      
Susan, so are you downregged?!!!     
Fraggles, whats this scan you're having today?
Hi Fran, hows life with you?
So we've had our scan and saw the tiniest little blob (was bit disappointed it didnt look like the pictures i've been googling) but then the nurse pointed out a little flashing light and it was its heartbeat which made me start crying.  I am totally in love with the little thing and just hope and pray that it sticks around for another 7 and a half months      We are 6 weeks and 1 day pregnant.  No sign of the second one although its not been ruled out as it was such an early scan.  We've now been signed off from CARE and really sad to leave today, everyone there have been so nice to us.  Will ring the gp this afternoon and join the 'real' world I suppose! xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Ah ha so I am 6weeks and 1 day as we are the same   , Hon so pleased for you and see no symptoms means nothing


----------



## Huggies

Arnie - Congrats hun, absolutely amazing news and so glad you got to see that little piece of rice-like miracle beating away!!!       Good luck in joining the real world, I don't think it is as affectionate as our usual clinics, but it should feel pretty good becoming part of it anyway!!  I am so made up for you!!!

Kitten - totally agree with Arnie, you are the better person and I am sure you will handle it that way and make her feel comfortable around you, even though she would unlikely do the same    

Dona - 5lb3 sounds good to me for this stage!?  At least they are keeping an eye on you and won't let you go to much further over your date    

Tama - I bet you already are Kate Moss and you are just growing your hair out a bit to complete the transition!!!   

Shemonkey - ouch lady, sounds awful -make sure you look after yourself    

Bee - enjoy the day with your mum   

Hippy and Susan - good luck!!!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks guys I no I havent rubbed it in as I have tried to avoid incase she asked me any thing as I don't want to tell at the moment


----------



## PompeyD

That's great Arnie so lovely to see the heartbeat    Is your next scan at 12 weeks or are you going to have another private one inbetween? Day 3 going well so far, only problem I've got is people trying to help when I say I'm okay. I know I probably sound really ungrateful but I'm getting on fine and the idea of my best friend's Mum wanting to come round and take them out (only met her once) just stresses me out    I don't feel I need a break from them, I want to spend every second with them. Keep saying I'll ask for help when I need it but feel I might as well be talking to myself as everyday I'm being bombarded with offers and now my best friend has given her Mum my phone number and she's just moved round the corner from me. Sorry will stop moaning and go feed my gorgeous girls.


----------



## Kitten 80

I would like that at all only met her the once


----------



## Fran74

Arnie, excellent news. Now the worrying really starts!!   Your 12 week scan must feel like a lifetime away. Reckon you should deffo have another scan about 9 weeks to break up the time. I had virtually no symptoms til about 9 weeks then was sick for a week then nowt again til 12 weeks when I felt as sick as an **** every day from about 4pm until about 16 weeks. Feeling a bit better now but if I dont sleep enough or eat enough I start to feel bad. The only symptom I have at the moment is not being able to work very hard which is a bonus! Oh, and I can't eat chocolate or drink coffee- shame.

Kitten, Arnie is right. Keep calm and carry on! We all know how difficult it is to have a failed cycle- imagine how hard it must be to have 3. 

Pompey, oh dear, sounds like a nightmare, just stick to your guns. Of course you want to spend every minute with them, you waited for them long enough. Your true friends will understand. 

Hi everyone else, off to read the other thread now.


----------



## Kitten 80

yer I will   , I have gone off chocolate strange


----------



## daisy22

Congrats Arnie!!! Thats fab- I remeber my 1st scan and thinking the same as you- you'll be amazed in the change at your next scan!! So pleased for you hun.


Hi Kitten, oh what a tricky situation. Sounds like your already doing all you can to make it easy for her. 

Hi Huggies, How are you lovely. Have you felt any movements yet? Sorry not heard of that band! Enjoy the concert!

Hi DM, wow!!    Sounds like a fab weight already!!! No wonder you feel beaten up!!


Hi Pompey, it makes me laugh- all those people just want to come and be nosy under the pretense of helping you!! Your doing the right thing- I'm sure you'll ask the people you trust as and when you feel you need some support!   

Hi Tama, how are you sweetie - how is work? Any news from the clinic on a cancellation appt?

Hi Toobee, Glad your managing your rest time well!! Hope you have a nice time with your mum!

Hi Fran, how are you?

Hi shemonkey, hippy and susan


AFM, feeling a bit better today but still coughing- had for 3 weeks now. Going to a baby shower tonight so been out to buy presents for that. Bubble is not so keen on the laptop- is trying to kick it off my tummy at the minute!!! 

Better go and do the vacuming that desperately needs doing!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

My Friend is going to throw me a baby shower


----------



## Dona-Marie

great news Arnie on ur scan 

oh yes forgot to say the pain ive been getting is nothing to do with bubs its my scares ive got form the shunt and where ive had my appendixs out they are trying to stretch


----------



## Kitten 80

ouch DM hope your ok


----------



## Dona-Marie

yeah i am ok getting scared and now and again having little panic attacks off to chippy for tea yum


----------



## Kitten 80

you will do hon this is huge thing to go though but you can do it just plenty of drugs hon


----------



## Tama

Arnie congrats on your scan again, so pleased for you   xx

Daisy no news so don't think I will get one now. Glad you are feeling better xx

Pompey I agree don't think I'd like that either. Maybe you will just have to say, may upset her but at the end of the day they are your babies, you have waited a long time for them and if you don't want to leave them then why should you   xx

Hello to all the other lovely ladies


----------



## Guest

Arnie.......



xxxxx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Arnie - 

Like Daisy said the difference between this and the n ext scan will blow you away, so pleased for you and that your lil baby bean is nice and safe  

DM - I'm a little anxious too so know what you mean but once he or she is here it'll all be worth it 

Kitten -  its a difficult situation with the lady at work but just be your lovely self and thats all you can do 

Pompey - Totally understand that it is way too early to be wanting to hand your girlies over to anyone let alone someone you don't know very well so go with your gut instinct, dh and I said we might end up unplugging our phone and pretending we are not at home for the first month lol! We just want to have the time together 

Daisy - Enjoy the baby shower tonight what did you end up buying for the lil one? 

Huggies - How are you today? Any new sensations down there  I've been getting some very strange sensations in my fumanchoo 

AFM had a lovely day getting a few practical items like sterilising fluid, a new washing up bowl and some comfy clothes to come home in after hospital. When I go home had a nap and dh made tea so nothing but chilling out now, lush! Off to the hospital tomorrow for a scan so looking forward to see how my lil girl is


----------



## Dona-Marie

going to call it a nite got headache and pain again    off to have a bath 

goodnite god bless all


----------



## Susan01

Arnie - that's really great news. I'm so pleased for you


----------



## Arnie

Hey Pompey, I think Tobee's idea is a good one, just dont answer the phone.  Think I'd be really straight and just thank her but say you're absolutely fine and if in a couple of months it all catches up with you then you'll give her a call .... then promptly change your number!
Was wondering whether we should treat ourselves to another scan in between as it does seem a long time between now and 12 weeks, I was really hoping CARE would give me another one at 8 weeks, bah humbug! xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Arnie, I'm so glad your scan went well xx


----------



## PompeyD

Thanks everyone feeling a bit less like an ungrateful cow now! Do wish I could lock the door at times and tell people to go away. That's the bit I've found hardest people visiting and staying too long, we really limited visitors in the first couple of weeks as well but it was still too much for me. Bee it sounds like your DH will protect you from unwanted visitors   

Don't worry about giving birth you soon forget all about it and the end result is so worth a bit of discomfort! Just remember to say yes to the pain relief, epidural was great   

Night all x


----------



## Huggies

It is a shame you don't get a second scan under CARE Arnie - I was delighted to have 2 scans before I 'graduated' so hopefully you can organise a private one.  Are you feeling any symptoms yet? It was around 6 weeks when it hit me.

PompeyD - you need to do whats right for you and not try and be nice to everyone else.  I remember my mum telling me that she used to open the door in her nightgown to ward away unwanted visitors and that seemed to do the trick!!   

Bee - enjoy your scan tomorrow, will be lovely to see her again.

Daisy - hope you feel better soon.  I am defnitely feeling more flutterings now and almost on a daily basis when I am relaxed or have just eaten - I just can't wait to feel more.  How about you - do you have an active one?


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

The MS has hit big time and I can't control my hoamons    I am not complaining but when I am ill or    I am on my own


----------



## Guest

Kitten xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Shemonkey   how are you today


----------



## Guest

Ok thanks honey  xxx


----------



## daisy22

Ah kitten,    it does get better hun- I promise.

Hi shemonkey, hows your neck today?

Hi huggies, yes bubble is very active- getting proper kicks now!!! Its amazing!!

Hi pompey, I think locking the door and telling them to go away is fine- they are your babies and you waited a long time to have them- this is your special time to get to know them. Dont feel like a cow- I think i'm gonna feel the same.    


Hi Arnie you can get private scans for about £80- try babybond- they have centres all over the country- have my 4d scan booked with them but I know they do early scans.

Hi DM, hope your feeling better today hun   

Hi toobee, i bought a kaloo bear and a sanctuary mum 2 be set (it was from 2 of us!!). Hope your scan goes well today.

Hi Tama, sorry for being such a rubbish friend again.   

Hi hippy, susan, fran, fraggles.

AFM, baby shower was lovely- had to eat baby food- yuck!!!    poor babies!!! never realised it was so bad!!    Did loads of other games- was really funny!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Daisy did you eat choco pudd


----------



## Tama

You're not rubbish hun      xx


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Daisy I love the sanctuary mum to be stuff, the smell is lush! Have you got some for yourself as well   

Baby is doing well, her growth has dropped off a little but she is still on the average scale, she is estimated to be 6lb 3oz so far, the cons has upped my drugs for 3 days and they took quite a bit of blood today as well and then they want me back in two weeks unless the blood results throw something up in the meantime but hopefully they'll be alright


----------



## PompeyD

Even quieter on this one   

I love the sanctuary mum to be stuff, still using it    I've nearly lost all my pregnancy weight already   think what is left is in my (.)(.) which means none of my clothes fit, may have to do a bit of online shopping.

Bee my 2 still aren't 6lb 3oz   getting there though. They've started to grow out of early baby clothes but are a bit swamped in the newborn stuff. Hope your bloods are all okay   

Daisy glad you enjoyed your baby shower, eating baby food doesn't sound much fun though   

Huggies lovely that you're starting to feel flutterings    

Kitten how is the MS?   

Hope everyone else is okay    Might try and have a nap before the next feed, always guaranteed to make them wake up early for a feed


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Hi Pompey - Hope you got that nap in the end. Well done on losing your baby weight hope you can celebrate that by getting a few new clothes. Matalan have some bargains and Next always have some nice bits n bobs.   

Kitten - How are you feeling today   

Huggies - The flutterings are reassuring arn't they, wait til he/she is kicking you in the ribs


----------



## Fran74

Bee, she is 1oz bigger than me when I was born. 

Pompey, you've lost all you pg weight already   Must be all that (.)(.) feeding- guessing you have to produce double the milk. You sound like you've taken it all totally in your stride though and haven't lost the plot yet.   

Daisy, nothing in this world could get me to eat baby food out of a jar.    Yeeeeuk.

Huggies, how ya doing? 

Kitten, MS is a good sign, not pleasant but still good. Means something is definitely knocking about in there. Or should I say somethings are........!

Evening everyone else. It's been quite a nice sunny day today. OH and I are trying to decide what to do in half term. We have to choose between a leisurely few days on the coast- Bournemouth maybe, or a couple of more hectic days in London doing theatre trips and museums. I'm not normally a big city person but London is swaying me a bit. Ah decisions. Whatever we so I'll just be happy not to be in work for 9 days!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi ladys sorry ive been helping mum with party i feel ok still sick at times some worse then other but just taking 1 wonderful day at a time getting anxious about my first scan but i bet you all did as well i am all so very excited i talk to them everyday, hope you are all keeping well.


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon all 

hope u r all well 

afm not good had braxton hicks on and off friday OMG they hurt if that is what labour feels like not sure i want to do it


----------



## Guest

Think you might have to do it dona   xxx


----------



## PompeyD

Dona you'll be fine, remember you can have pain relief when you're in labour and just keep thinking about the gorgeous baby you'll be holding at the end of it   

Kitten sickness is a good sign that all will be okay at the scan    Can't wait to find out if you're having twins   

Shemonkey how you feeling today? Liked your firework photos


----------



## Dona-Marie

i know i will but i am whimp    dh nick name for wrestler is 20mm has that is the size he/she was when we 1st saw him/her and i keep saying yes put its not 20mm anymore trust me then he really peefs me off by saying its easy so ive told him if we do it again he is to carry baby    now that is what id like to c a man carrying and delivering a baby


----------



## Kitten 80

Pompey i am prepared for twins lol i think,DM i think you should shuv a melon up your DH butt then ask him to give birth lol


----------



## Arnie

Hey dona, not surprised you're getting nervous, gulp not long now!
Had a bit of a belated 40th and hen party thing in london yesterday and it was quite a long day so today i am absolutely knackered so wondering if something to do with being preggers as a day in london without drinking wouldnt  normally wipe me out for the following day, feel such a lightweight! 
Hippy, those embies sound fab, hope you're taking it easy today?!!!!
Kitten, sorry you're suffering with m/s alrready but as the others say, all good signs for a couple of lovely healthy embies!!!!
right, off to collapse on the sofa.
Talk to you all later, xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Arnie, are you all ready for the big day now ?? Anything still to orgnise for it ?


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all 

I think my mw and 12 week scan appointment is though have to wait till later to get it whoo hoo, I have a dull proding feeling I think its my bowl as I am constipated I have been eating prunes


----------



## Arnie

Hiya hippy, lets see whats not organised yet .... havent sorted out ceremony (ie, any readings and music), havent sorted transporting guests from one venue to next, havent bought the drink for the evening, havent sorted out all the food, have barely sorted music for evening, havent got my jewellery sorted and still desperately trying to get hold of the vessels to hold the table flowers .... arghhhhhhh! unfortunately, my brain is so mushy at the moment cant focus on anything properly. Havent been able to make my midwife appointment yet Kitten as only one they could give me was when we might be away on honeymoon so have to ring midwife direct on the 25th october and hope she can squeeze me in.
xxxx


----------



## HippyChicky

If I lived closer Arnie I could have helped you xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Arnie you need help    what about just a dj for evenin and just say what range of music you like get dh to be to by you jewlary as a wedding present , le the guests find there way there , have a pay bar or costco for drink and I could of made you posys


----------



## daisy22

Hi girls,

Hi kitten, yes here midwife sends off all info from booking session and then appt comes through post. How are you feeling.

Hi Arnie, you want me to come and help hun? It'll all be fine- you've had a real whirlwind the last couple of weeks!!

Hi DM, how are you feeling hun- hope your better   

Hi Pompey, how are you and the girls? Did you have a lovely weekend! Well done on loosing your weight so quickly!!!   

hi Tama, looking forward to tomorow hun!!

Hi Hippy, congrats on being PUPO hun- sending you lots of 

Hi Fran, oh that all sounds very exciting!! Is it half term this week for you?

Hi toobee, wow!! 6lb 30z is a fab weight!! Are you getting excited yet? Havn't used any of the sanctuary stuff myself yet but am a dedicated user of bio oil and coccoa butter!! 

Hi Shemonkey, hows your neck been today hun?

Hi Huggies, how are you hun?


AFM, after my crazy weekend its been a bit calmer today- have bought a peter rabbit mobile and winnie the pooh blancket! I am starting to feel really excited now- we're off to the baby show on sunday so be looking for ideas and bargains!!


----------



## Dona-Marie

hi everyone 

not too bad feeling tired again and sick and getting twinges in my lady garden which feel really weired


----------



## Huggies

Hey Girls,

Daisy - Hope you enjoyed your pampering over the weekend.  How are you doing and how is that bump?  I spoke to my mum and dad via skype this weekend and they were amazed at how much I was suddenly showing - although I was having a 'big' day on Saturday - it still seems to come up and down when it pleases!!!

Kitten - OMG - big week for you my love, I am so excited for your scan and hope all goes well - certainly sounding like there could be 2 in there!! xxxx

Arnie - How many days are we away from the wedding now? What are your plans for a honeymoon?  Hope you are keeping well xxxx

Dona - how are you feeling this week?  Are you feeling prepared and organized yet for the new arrival?

PompeyD - loved your new photos on ** - especially the one of them sleeping but with fingers interlocked - super cute!!!  Have you got much on this week or just taking things day by day? xxxx

Fran - I am well thanks, hows you?  Your break sounds fab no matter where you end up, so enjoy it!!  We are hoping to go away somewhere for Thanksgiving as we get a nice 4-day break.

Bee - how are you this week?  So happy to hear that DH made things up to you and I hope this continues and is not just a once off gesture!!  Hope your bloods come back okay and all is well, but best they keep an eye on you anyway. xxxx

AFM - I am back at the gym now and managed to do my first spin class (since BFP) on Sat morning, followed by an hour with a personal trainer - I think it was a bit much all in as I was pretty sore after it, but will not be doing this all the time - just wanted to get back into doing something without feeling like I might break at any moment.  DH and I then managed to order furniture for the nursery last night!!!    I felt it might have been a bit soon, but there was a fairly good deal on for the collection I liked so decided to go for it.  We will leave it all boxed until nearer the time.  I am seeing my OB-GYN tomorrow, so have a fair few questions to ask about various topics.  One of them being classes I should go to - we have to pay for them all separately so really need to get an idea of which ones I will get the most out of for my buck!!


----------



## Susan01

Just popping on to say a quick   before I go and lie down to nurse my sore ovaries and bloated tummy.... I guess it's good practice in case it actually works this time!


----------



## HippyChicky

think I might go and lie down as well, feeling a bit sickly


----------



## Arnie

Hippy, sorry you're feeling a bit sicky ... maybe you're going to do a Kitten and start suffering m/s at the point of egg meets sperm!    
~Susan, thats the spirit, bit of positive thinking ... and you're not wrong still feel like my ovaries are a couple of bowling balls!   
Huggies you are a monster! I can barely manage to walk alfie at the moment without feeling totally knackered!!! 
'daisy, that sounds so lovely to be buying all that baby stuff ... makes me feel all gooey ... unlike when tobee was talking about sterilizers and other such boring stuff!
Dona, eeek! do you think you might come a little early?!!!
Thank you all, you've made it all seem a bit more manageable.  i guess as long as by the end of the 30th i'm married then all the extras dont really matter! Think honeymoon will be maybe a week in Scotland as I dont want to fly in the first trimester and we have not much money, dont want to leave alfie and i've never been to scotland apart from my epic up to Stranraer the other week. xxx


----------



## Susan01

Arnie, we had our honeymoon in Scotland and it was lovely. But then I love Scotland!

Sorry you're not feeling good hippy


----------



## Guest

Reading all about your pregnancy stuff kind of makes me daydream about me doing all those things... does that make me sound a bit nuts   xxx


----------



## Huggies

Hippy and Susan - rest up girls, and do what your bodies tell you    

Shemonkey - honey, it is not nuts at all   - what is really weird for me, is now having the opportunity to put my daydreams into motion - it feels great, but nerve-racking to as I feel I have dreamt of this so long and can't believe I am now able to do these things.  I am trying to savour every moment and enjoy it all and I know you will get this chance soon, i know it!!    

Arnie - Woo hoo - 12 days!!!! OMG!!!!! So cool, and I know you will make it a fab, fab day!!  I can highly recommend Scotland   , the Isle of Skye is still one of my favourites and if you can treat yourself to dinner at the Three Chimneys restaurant then I reckon you could have a great time.  

Dona - oooohhhhhh, you are having twinges!!!!??  Will be watching this space


----------



## Guest

Used to be able to imagine it happening Huggies and planning everything to get ready for a baby but in my heart I really can't see it happening so I guess I'll just have to live it through you guys  xxx


----------



## Huggies

How about we just wait and see what Dr Oz has to say in 2 weeks times


----------



## Guest

Oh that's just for a referral for another lap & dye to check my bits are still in the right place  xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Omg huggies are you sure thats not to much how far pg are you now hon i want to start doing something when i feel better the sickness is getting to me a bit but if that means buba is ok then i dont mind


----------



## Arnie

Shemonkey, not nuts at all.  I havent given up on it happening for you yet honey     Get the lap and dye out the way and see if that brings up anything and then you can decide whether to go ahead with a new clinic or not. xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Nothing is imposible shemonkey i still have faith for you i pray as well something i now do as i started b4 tx


----------



## Susan01

Huggies, we did Skye for part of our honeymoon, including dinner at the 3 chimneys! Unfortunately after 6 nights of dinner, bed and breakfast didn't appreciate it quite as much as we normally would.

Shemonkey - I haven't ever dared to let myself day-dream   And I agree with Arnie and Kitten. It's only over when you decide it's going to be.

Can I admit that getting my scan results this time has been the first time I've even dared hope this might actually work...


----------



## Kitten 80

You are allowed to get your hopes up honey day dreaming used to get me though it now all i think about is holding my buba


----------



## Huggies

Sorry Shemonkey - I though Dr Oz meant you were appearing on the 'Oprah-like' talk show, revealing your story and then him giving you all the advice you need to make it happen (but in a much more sophisticated way than Jeremy Kyle)      Lets hope a lap and dye will suffice and then you can determine next steps xxxxx

Kitten - probably a little too much for a Sat morning, but i was surprised as to how good it felt - now that I am over the tired, sick and no energy phase, trying to the make the most of it xxx

Susan - ahhhh, that is so cool.  My mum, dad, sister and BIL were in skye last weekend and did lunch at the three chimneys and had a fab time - plus the weather was smashing, so made all the difference.  As for your recent admission           hold that thought as you go through this journey


----------



## Guest

It's funny kitten, I'm not at all religious but I do pray to something that all will be ok for everyone I know and love   xxx

course it could work susan!!! Haven't decided it's over yet but am tired of fighting, hopefully I'll get some of that fight back though, need some help though I think!!!!

Xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

See you already have some fighting spirit back thats what i like to see


----------



## Huggies




----------



## Kitten 80

Morning I like that Huggies    crakes me up 

Peeps I can not poo I have been eating prunes, skip tha just been


----------



## Susan01

You'll get lots of help from everyone here Shemonkey   

Huggies love your Monkeys!


----------



## HippyChicky

Shemonkey, we are all here for you, we'll help you fight, you are a monkey that puts up a good fight


----------



## Arnie

Shemonkey, if you and OH decide you want to try again then believe me I and everyone else on here will be behind you all the way picking you up and shoving you through tx (literally, if you bottle it .... _I'll drive you to the clinic and physically push you through the doors if thats what it takes!) _this is such a difficult journey and at any time can seem too much to get through but if you try and fail in a years time you will know you gave it your all and you wont be sitting there thinking if only i'd given it another shot! I truly believe that try enough times and it will work you just have to decide how many times you are prepared to try.
Now then, Kitten, glad you managed to do one,  i wouldnt say I was still constipated but definitely not as regular as usual!  
Susan, really pleased you've got some positivity back and why not? You've got a great crop of follies and I bet there's some gooduns in there!!!
Tama, I keep meaning to ask, this dog room you've built is it equipped so you can wash them down after walks .... I'd love something like that as Alfie is too big for me to carry him upstairs to the bathroom at the moment and can see him getting muddier and muddier as it gets wetter out.
~Hippy, how are you feeling today, hope you're not still a bit sicky  
Huggies, think I might google isle of skye and try and get this honeymoon sorted today. BF has taken the day off sicky so we can organise a few wedding things and perhaps not be so stressy .... so progress today, booked transport for guests to and from venues, found much cheaper company, probably will be scoundrels but hey ho beggars cant be choosers! Ordered a hundred weight of party poppers, sorted one reading (Pam Ayres!) and ordered several pork pies!?!
Ok, BF about to leave bathroom to be back later.
byeeeeeee xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Do you think its bad that i am eating to many olives


----------



## Arnie

doubt it Kitten, i'm eating loads of liquorice


----------



## Dona-Marie

having a crap day went to docs got a puncture no one around to help plus blood pressure is low so got to go back thursday     had to get nurse to take me home and wait for BIL to get in so he could sort it so that £50 i could do without so fed up cant wait to go to bed i am wondering if having low blood pressure is why ive been feeling rough and this god dam pain is back oh ive had enuff sorry moan off now to take it out on dh and then bed


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning

DM hope your feeling better honey   

I am so frightend of tomorrow    well worried , I thought I hurt myself this mornning I stretched to try and get these bloomin fruit flys out my kitchin oh I just want to day to pass quickly so I no if bubba(s) are ok


----------



## Arnie

Kitten, if you're anything like me then you're still a bit delicate    it can really hurt just to turn over wierdly in bed.  I'm sure your scan tomorrow will be great, you've had so much m/s and that is meant to be a really good sign .... for quads, hee hee! What time is it? xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

9.50 , I will give you quards    the thought has crossed my mind


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - Hope today passes quickly for you too and we can all find out how many your having. Don't worry about the odd stretching pains its normal and your buba/s will be o.k   

Arnie - Am I that boring   thought a topic on sterilisers would be fascinating   

I've posted mainly on the other thread so I won't repeat myself but hope your all o.k today


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you, i tell you something if people keep coming in my shop and smelling i will not hold it in any more lol


----------



## daisy22

Hi girls!!

Hi kitten, your 1st scan is always really scary- but as you have loads of symptoms and have being sick since before OTD- I dont think you have anything to worry about- sickness is one of the most reassuring signs hun.    I'll be thinking of you tomorow     

Hi shemonkey, hows your neck doing- hope its feeling better   . Sorry about Af hun   Completely agree with everything arnie has said- we are all behind you 100% hun   



Hi Susan, its pants that you have to drive such a long way! I hadn't realised. Good luck for your scan today!!   

Hi toobee, its good to have a pyjama day!!! Am still in my pj's but am on nights from tonight - so thats my excuse!! LOL!!!


Hi Arnie, how are the wedding plans going- are you getting there now!! some of the ladies on the preg thread recommend linseeds and prune juice to help things move a bit more quickly!!!   

Hi Tama, was lovely to chat to you last night! maybe you should consider being a wedding planner- bet there are loads of ladies who'd love your help!!!

Hi Pompey, how are you and the girls doing?

Hi hippy, oh fluttering sensations sound promising!! 

Hi Huggies, how are things with you lovely?

  to anyone i missed!!


AFM, not much to report here!! All very boring I'm afraid!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Daisy


----------



## PompeyD

Good luck for tomorrow Kitten, I'm sure all will be fine    

Arnie not ready to let anyone have the girls still, no longer feeling bad about it though. Haven't cried for 2 days now so hopefully baby blues have passed    Is the wedding weekend after this one? I'm sure everything will come together nicely, did you and BF get lots sorted yesterday?

Tama personal shopper sounds fun, they have them in the Southampton Debenhams so if they have them there I'm sure all stores do!

Daisy glad all is good with you, hope you're enjoying the pregnancy 2nd trimester was the nicest bit   

Shemonkey sorry AF has arrived, she always picks her moments   

Hippy hope you're relaxing lots       

Huggies how are things with you? Were you seeing your consultant this week?

Fran you've been quiet hope all is okay?

Dona hope you're feeling better today   

AFM all good with me and girls, only had to get up once with them last night which made up for them both screaming between 5 and 9! HV came yesterday, both putting on weight and she was really pleased with them    Think I'm needed to feed again so better go.........


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you Pompey getting some more twinges this week I guess thats growing pains


----------



## Dona-Marie

everything will be great good luck for tomorrow kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

I am getting excited more then worried now    I just want to see my baby(s)


----------



## Dona-Marie

u will all four of them even 6


----------



## Kitten 80

6    I only had 2 put back


----------



## PompeyD

I think 2 at once is quite enough! Don't know how triplet and above Mums cope   

Just got back from a walk with friend, it's got really chilly out think I need to find my gloves


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes 2 would be quite enough   , oh I might need assistance


----------



## PompeyD

So exciting, would love there to be another set of twins on here


----------



## Kitten 80

I am quite round


----------



## PompeyD

I didn't start showing that early    How's the sickness are you being sick or is it nausea?


----------



## Kitten 80

Its nausa    and reaching


----------



## Guest

Good luck tomorrow kitten xxx


----------



## HippyChicky

Kitten, good luck tomorrow


----------



## Susan01

Good luck kitten!


----------



## Huggies

Kitten - all the best for tomorrow kid, can't wait to hear what they find        

PompeyD - glad you and the girls are doing  really well and you are all making good progress, great to hear.  I did see my OB this week and all seems well - had a nice big month weight wise    , so that left me feeling a little concerned even though they were not.  Heard heartbeat and next scan is 2 weeks time.

Bee - glad you have the internet back, enjoy your slobbing and eating - sounds perfect!!!    

Daisy - hope you are keeping well and enjoyed your PJ day and the nights don't take too much out of you    

Dona -sorry you are having a rough time hun and hope your blood pressure comes back up again and you get the rest you need.    

Arnie - 10 days to go!!!!    , hope all is going well xxxxx

AFM - DH is away in NYC for a few days and I am hoping to just put my feet up and chillax before our visitors arrive from Scotland on Friday night.


xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Guys


----------



## Tama

Good luck for tomorrow Kitten   xx

Hello to all you lovely ladies    xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Ive got flipping heart burn


----------



## HippyChicky

Kitten, I can beat that, feels like my nipples are on fire right now


----------



## Kitten 80

I get that at night lol


----------



## Arnie

Good luck tomorrow Kitten, cant wait to hear how you get on!!!
Pompey, sounds like you're coping brilliantly    lucky twins to have such a fab mum   , was wearing my gloves today and hands still got a little cold ... think winter is definitely on its way
Heartburn Kitten? well i still have no symptoms although spoke to my mum today and she said she never really had much in way of symptoms when pregnant so just hoping taking after her   
Huggies, enjoy your few days without dh, get lots of relaxing and watching of trash tv done.
My stomach is quite round too but not sure how much of that is being a bit of a pig at the moment.  Wierdly, in the mornings my stomach is really hard sort of in the centre and low down but it turns back into soft flab during the day


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - Good Luck!!


----------



## daisy22

Kitten!!


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon all 

hope u r all well 

AFM been back to docs blood pressure still alittle low so back on tuesday well dh is at hospital today to have his pre op ready for the 30/11 and dog at vets for her vacs and check over to make sure these tablets r working and not causing any problem so i am going to ave a very sulky dog afterwards has its a blood test and i cant be there has i hate seeing them do it so of course she will play on it when we get back 

cant believe ur already 23 weeks daisy OMG time flys when ur having fun


----------



## Kitten 80

Afternoon peeps

Well you were right it was twins , twin 1 messured to date 7 weeks 2 days perfect heart beat







, twin 2







messured 6 weeks 5 days no heart beat but its ok I am sad for twin 2 but very happy twin 1 is a fighter EDD 8 th June 2011.


----------



## HippyChicky

*hugs* Kitten so sorry twin 2 never made it but you still have twin 1 who sounds like "she's" going to be a fighter, congrats xx


----------



## Huggies

Kitten    , so sorry for twin 2    but delighted twin 1 is battling on and all is measuring well     xxxxx


----------



## PompeyD

Kitten so pleased all is well with twin 1 with a good strong heartbeat    Lots of hugs for your twin 2 not making it


----------



## Kitten 80

thanks peeps I am so happy I keep looking at scan pic


----------



## Tama

Congratulations Kitten    xx


----------



## Guest

Congratulations kitten, so sorry about twin 2 xxx


----------



## Arnie

Hi everyone,
Wow kitten, must have been real mixed emotions today. Fantastic news that twin 1 is looking good but such a shame about twin 2    Have you been showing your scan photo off? No point showing mine cos its basically my uterus with a grain of rice in middle    and your due date is one day after mine!
Dona, your family really are in the wars at the moment   hope your blood pressure is back to normal next week.
hows everyone else this lovely sunny day?


----------



## Kitten 80

I sent a pic to my sisters and yes mixed emotions i am so happy but sad at same time its strange  keep wondering what happened to twin 2 if i had done something to cause it weather its heart did beat at all but i have to look after twin 1 my fuzzy peanut


----------



## Dona-Marie

kitten for twin 2congrats on twin 1 right might be back off to 1st antinatal class


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Kitten - What a day you have had bless you, so pleased twin 1 is thriving though and you can look at your scan pic and dream about your fuzzy peanut.


----------



## Kitten 80

Its a beautiful peanut


----------



## Fran74

Congratulations Kitten on seeing a healthy heart beat today. xx


----------



## Susan01

Congratulations Kitten"


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you peeps , how are we all this evening


----------



## tobeornottobe?

Good Morning,

Well off to see the community midwife this morning and then the anaesthetist at the hospital to have a chat but apart from that I'm gonna rest and read a book today I think. Hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## PompeyD

Kitten you okay today? Did you sleep with your scan picture?   

Bee hope all goes okay with midwife. I met all the anaesthetists at my hospital I think, they were all lovely especially the one who did my 3rd (and working perfectly) epidural   

Dona how did antenatal go?

Arnie they do say if your Mum had bad morning sickness you're more likely to suffer. Lots of people have no symptoms which I'm sure Dr Google has told you   

Morning everyone else hope you are all well    I'm planning on going for a walk in the sunshine after the next feed which will be soon as can hear the girls waking........


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

no I didnt but kept looking at it , I didnt sleep well worring about Fuzzy nutt


----------



## HippyChicky

Awww Kitten, so cute that's you've called your baby Fuzzy Nut


----------



## Kitten 80

I will be going to the gp later to give them the letter hospital gave me and book a early scan at epu to make sure Fuzzy nutt is ok


----------



## HippyChicky

so glad you've mention "gp letter", where the heck have I put the one the clinic gave me last week ?


----------



## Kitten 80

getting a horrible sharp twinge down there


----------



## HippyChicky

Kitten, don't stress, don't forget your body is having to adjust to things now, things will be stretching and moving even though baby is very tiny


----------



## Kitten 80

11.3 mm to be exact    well probably a bit bigger now


----------



## PompeyD

Kitten as Hippy has said lots of stretching pains is normal, just depends on how your body changes whether you get them or not. Glad you are able to have another scan before 12 weeks it's a long wait otherwise!

Hippy how are you today? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## Kitten 80

So am I think I might go


----------



## HippyChicky

Pompey, still crampy (have been every day since ec) and boobs still feel huge and heavy and I'm soooo tired even though I'm sleeping really well, I've been to bed so early this past week.

Well I hope it stops raining soon because I'm meeting a couple of work colleagues this afternoon for a coffee (need the gossip of what's been going on in the office the past 2 weeks, lot's happened the week before that)


----------



## Huggies

Kitten - definitely normal to feel what you are feeling hun, fuzzy nut will be snuggling on in there and will beginning to grow very quickly now    

Hippy - Enjoy your gossip this afternoon and hope you get all the rest you need.  My boobs were huge and heavy from EC onwards, but actually started wearing off again towards end of 2ww - just in case this happens and you start to worry - they came back big time a few weeks later.    

PompeyD - enjoy your walk hun, I have started researching 'strollers' and finding it a bit overwhelming    

Bee - hope all was well with midwife and anaesthetist, what book are you reading just now?   

Arnie - can't wait to see how you look on your big day - nails, hair and make-up were my priorities on the day - I had a girl from MAC come and do my make-up and she was fabby - really made a difference with the photos.  I just had a french manicure for my nails and I even had actual real hair extensions added to my barnett for the day!!!! How are you feeling xxxxx

Dona - how was your first ante-natal class? xx

TGIF!! We have visitors coming in from Scotland tonight for the weekend so looking forward to showing them around and hitting the retail outlets tomorrow!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Even if its in the same place all the time


----------



## PompeyD

Same place is fine Kitten


----------



## Kitten 80

Been to gp to drop off letter so epu scan booked and like you all said pain is fine because apparently our body still has some af pain around the time you would normally see af    and I feel bloomin sick so fuzzy nutt seems to be doing well


----------



## Arnie

Glad you've been reassurred Kitten     So when is your scan booked for? I really want another scan, so worried that it has just stopped growing. Are you getting another early one on the nhs?
hippy, did you have a nice time with you colleagues? hope the rain kept away!
Pompey, did you have a lovely walk in the sunshine? Does it feel like the girls have always been there with you?!!!
huggies, it must be lovely having visitors from home    now then girlies in the know ..... if i've never been to scotland where would be a lovely place to stay bearing in mind its going to be cold and we'll have a dog with us?!!! I'm sort of feeling that its all coming together.  The only thing Ive been a bit rubbish about is the grooming parts and work has suddenly got busy, was on site today and meant to be out monday, tuesday and wednesday so only really leaves thursday as friday we'll be setting up the hall and doing the flowers, gulp! although i'm saying that i'm still not sure whether i should be on site at all at the moment.  really scared myself (and work colleague) today cos was in so much pain ... as it turned out just cos i needed a pee   , but maybe it was a warning?! Problem is i'm so robust usually and feel absolutely normal at the moment and being self employed if i dont work then I dont get any money and BF doesnt earn enough to support us and and and....


----------



## daisy22

Hi girls!!

Hi Kitten, stop panicking!!! I know its really hard- but fuzzy nut is just getting settled in. Period type pains are normal- honestly. You only need to worry if its very painful and you gwt spotting. The fact you are being so sick is a sign that all is well!! Try not to spoilt this special time by worrying yourself to death and the end of the day worrying wont change the outcome. Statisically once you have seen a heartbeat the chance of miscarriage drops to 4 %. I know you must be sad about the other twin- but you didn't do anything to cause it- its just one of those things. Please try to enjoy it a bit- its so special.


Hi arnie, my friend Kate didn't have any pg symptoms at all- nothing!! and her little girl is nearly a month old!! I didn't have a lot TBH either. I know you have to go to work but is there any way you can limit doing anything too strenuous? That prob sounds a bit rich coming from me!!!!    I am so excited for you for next week!!- cant wait to see some piccies!!!   


Hi DM, Isn't dh's op date a bit close to your due date?   You are really having a rough time of it at the moment!! I think you just need to put your feet up and chillax for the next 4 weeks!!! Like you say- time is flying by!!!- your little ones gonna behere before you know it!!

Hi Huggies, hope you have a lovely weekend shopping with your friends- are you buying baby stuff?

Hi Hippy, Did you find your letter hun? 

Hi Pompey, do you have anything nice planned for the weekend with the girls?

Hi tama, shemonkey, susan, fran and fraggles!!


AFM, really looking forward to my weekend off- shopping for new wardrobes tomorow- then an evening of strictly and xfactor- uniterupted!!! On sunday we're off to the baby show at earls court!!!


----------



## HippyChicky

Yeah, found the letter, was in the bag I was using last week, not the bag I was using this week.


----------



## Susan01

Arnie, we had a lovely few days in early March for our honeymoon (and 1st anniversary too) at hotel called Flodigarry at the north end of Skye. http://www.flodigarry.co.uk Really nice cosy Victorian country house hotel, with fab views, and dog friendly too. Also did bargain offers off peak, don't know if they still do. We also had a lovely week in a cottage which we enjoyed just as much. I think anywhere up the west coast - between Gairloch and Ullapool is lovely. Oh, and the Ceilidh Place in Ullapool is really nice if you like things simple. Can I come too? 

/links


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks daisy   my love


----------



## Arnie

do you think skye would be nice for a week if we're staying in one place? Was wondering cos of the nice restaurant there you guys keep mentioning?


----------



## Arnie

Daisy, my job involves taking samples and then analysing them .... if I dont take the samples I dont have anything to analyse


----------



## Kitten 80

Samples of what arnie


----------



## Arnie

samples from timber Kitten, all very interesting


----------



## Susan01

I guess it depends what you like doing Arnie - lots of nice walking, good views, good local beer... The island is small enough to get to lots of places easily. What sort of place were you thinking of staying at? I also really like theHotel Eilean Iarmain on Skye. (I used to do marketing for a Scottish Orchestra and we got to stay at some of the really nice hotels when we went on tour in the Highlands, so I'm an old hand at 'em!)
​


----------



## Arnie

morning all,
lots of walking, am into my archaeology so might google if there's much to look at there. How is everyone today? xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning Peeps


----------



## Guest

Morning, how's the pain this morning kitten? Is it Skye where no cars are allowed? Always fancied that, right I'm going to take a couple more codeine and diazepam and tryand skeeep off the day, night xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

afternoon all 

Arnie dont worry about having no syptoms i had none up until the few weeks and now its heart burn and pain has for the class i was scared about labour now i am bloody frightened OMG, yes daisy dh op is a little close to due date but that all depends on when i go on the 11/11 they might induce me or let me go until 20/11 but nothing beyond has for putting my feet up i will now i have finshed baking again white choc chip buns and milk choc chip buns but they wont last long has dh eats them rather quickly 

OMG only a week to go Arnie hope to c some pics


----------



## Guest

Morning dona honey xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

hi shemonkey hows ur pain now hope tablets r helping


----------



## Guest

Tablets helping very much indeedy today, feel all warm and wibbly!! Trouble is the house is a mess and got washing to do, it'll have to wait!! Not long till babber arrives!! Xxx


----------



## Susan01

Morning Kitten, Arnie, Dona and Shemonkey.

Dona hope those choc chip buns turned out well.

How's the research going arnie?

Shemonkey - glad the drugs are still working. As I always say stuff the housework (and then get seriously growled at by DH...)


----------



## Dona-Marie

nope not long now just making sure we ave everything dad is coming today for a few days so that means being treated like the princess i am    taking him to Donnington Market tomorrow 

glad tabs r taking pain away go sit down watch trashy tv with a nice cuppa forget washing and tidying its the weekend 

hi susan how u feeling cakes turn out ok dh thinks they r ok that good he hidden them


----------



## Arnie

Thank the lordy for drugs!!! Think its a bloomin good idea to sleep the day away Shemonkey.  Surely the doc said you should rest up?!!!! The housework will still be there tomorrow!
So Kitten, what symptoms do you have today?!!!    
Dona cant believe you re so close to meeting Rooney!!! Like the sound of your choc chip buns .... shame our oven still isnt working, BF will have to make do with jelly!   
Susan, might do a bit more research on scotland now


----------



## Dona-Marie

pop over ill have kettle on and u can try


----------



## Guest

Wish I could pop over Dona, don't think I'll ever meet any of you cos live so far away  xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

we will ave to one day make arrangements and meet half ways


----------



## Guest

Once babies all come along will be difficult though, I'll just have to plan a road trip xxx


----------



## Dona-Marie

there is something called grandparents that can do that or when u and u will ave one we will all meet up and talk about feeding and dirty nappies and what they have been doing


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Girls

Just to let you know that I was going to tidy up a few of the threads on here.

Sorry I have lapsed resently in keeping completely up to date with what has been happening on here resently http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/embarrassed.gif%20%C2%A0%20There%20has%20been%20a%20lot%20of%20cycle%20and%20PG%20chatter%20on%20the%20threads%20resently%20%C2%A0%20and%20as%20this%20is%20an%20inbetweenies%20board,%20all%20PG%20chatter%20needs%20to%20take%20place%20%C2%A0%20on%20the%20PG%20boards%20and%20cycle%20chatter%20on%20the%20relivant%20cycle%20chatter%20%C2%A0%20thread.%20As%20I%20know%20that%20you%20%C2%A0%20girls%20have%20developed%20a%20tight%20friendship,%20so%20what%20I%20was%20going%20to%20do%20was%20%C2%A0%20merge%20all%20of%20them%20together%20%28I%20know%20that%20there%20are%20a%20few%20of%20you%20that%20post%20%C2%A0%20over%20a%20couple,%20so%20no%20need%20for%20that%20now%20%C2%A0[img%20alt=;D]http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/grin.gif ) and keep you on this board.
However this does also mean that the PG and cycle chatter on this new thread needs to be kept to a very minimum ie hope X is going alright and a short reply in your answer will be OK [img alt=;)]http://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/wink.gif but no full in's and out's please

I hope you can understand the reasons for doing this. 
I will add the relevant thread shortcuts on this post in a bit and will hopefully have it all sorted by the end of this weekend.

Many Thanks

So here is the link for the new thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249214.0

Here are some other threads that may be of use for your cycle/pg chatter

Bun in the oven board, which has lots of different chatter threads for you to join including trimester threads to meet other girls at the same stage as you
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

Cycle Buddy board, just pick which month you are cycling in
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Ladies in waiting/2WW chatter, really handy board to vent during the most nutty time of your cycle
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0


----------

